# Winter Weather Thread 2013-2014



## DDD (Aug 28, 2013)

Well boys, I am stepping out of the shadows to get this party started.  Been running a low profile on these here internets.  I came to realize back in the spring that I spent way too much time on the computer and not enough time with my family.  So I encourage you all to wake up and realize that you only get one family, you only get so many years with your kids before they grow up on you and time is precious.


Enough of the soap box.  Let's talk weather.

Per Hugh's post in the old thread the Farmer's Almanac is pointing to a wet and VERY cold winter.  

I was in the mountains a few weeks back and happened to talk to an old farmer up there and I asked him what he thought about this past summer and the winter to come.  He said to me something I had never heard and I have to do some investigating on.  He said that you can bet your bottom dollar that if you have a wet and cool August it transfers into an crazy cold and wet winter.  I don't know if this is true or not, but I am going to look into it.

Also of note is the lack of hurricanes and LPS development off of Africa.  As the systems come West bound they get sheered apart by HPS situated off the East Coast some have even slid down as far south as Jacksonville.   If you have noticed we have gotten some storms and rain that have come this summer from SE moving NW.  We have also had them come down 85S from the NE.  NOT our typical weather pattern.  It's an extreme.  This summer weather pattern is as extreme as the winter weather pattern we had 2 years ago.

There is a saying in the weather world that when the rubber band is stretched weather wise it usually has to snap.  This in my mind would be one of 3 things.  Exteme heat in the Fall, severe weather in the fall or a very cold Fall - winter.

I don't buy an extreme heat scenario.  Those same HPS off the East coast are going to keep the heat pushed West.

The extreme weather?  As Hugh has said more than once this year, "Thank God for the stable air".  That stable air is again because of the HPS sitting off the East coast.

That leaves us with a cold winter scenario.  Right now, it seems most probable.  Oh and that HPS scenario that has been the story most of the summer... when you get one of those in winter, it's Tommy Wedge time.  For you new boys, that's code for CAD (Cold Air Damming) or the all familar "Wedge".  We are so over due for some ice storms.  I can not help but think that the current patterns point to wedging of cold air sliding down the Eastern side of the Apps, warm over running moisture from the gulf falling into a cold pool of air.

That's my long range, high altitude call for now.  Only time will tell where it leads.


One prediction dove hunters (myself included in that group) will like... I think it might be one of the coolest opening days of Dove season that I can remember for a very long time.  


I'm glad to be back and I hope I have a lot to post about this winter as opposed to last winter.  Lawd it was awful!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Dang you!  I wanted to be first.

Farmers Almanac says a bitter cold winter is coming.  Lets see if its right.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 28, 2013)

Great to have you back DDD - Hopefully we will have some fun weather to talk about this winter.


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's what you can bank on in regards to Georgia weather. 

One extreme always follows the other. And if you don't like the weather, wait 7 days and it will be entirely different.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

Just found this site when searching for winter forecast. Haven't taken the time to read it fully to see what they're about, but found this map interesting. 

I'm also not sure what a "bellow average" is. 

http://weatheradvance.com/home/weat...t/uploads/2013/05/snowfall-predictions-US.png


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2013)

Bring it on, cold as it can get. I`m prepared...  

And lookin` forward to it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 29, 2013)

A bellow average is when the residents moan and complain about the weather.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 29, 2013)

I would love a cold winter. We didn't get one day of snow or ice here last year!
Bring it on!!


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 29, 2013)

What about in my back yard?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring it on, cold as it can get. I`m prepared...
> 
> And lookin` forward to it!





Palmetto said:


> I would love a cold winter. We didn't get one day of snow or ice here last year!
> Bring it on!!




HMMMM if it gets deeper then last year just come on up for a visit ....  I'll get an extra shovel ready


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm sure I will be paying close attention to this thread come December.  

Thanks for the report Triple D.


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah Baby !! I am ready , bring it on !!
********** (snowflakes LOL)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2013)

DDD said:


> I'm glad to be back and I hope I have a lot to post about this winter as opposed to last winter.  Lawd it was awful!



Best winter we've had in years as far as I'm concerned. I'll take another few just like it.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just found this site when searching for winter forecast. Haven't taken the time to read it fully to see what they're about, but found this map interesting.
> 
> I'm also not sure what a "bellow average" is.
> 
> ...



Precipitation "Much above average" here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Best winter we've had in years as far as I'm concerned. I'll take another few just like it.


Don't listen to him Mark, he is touched.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't listen to him Mark, he is touched.



No, he just has to drive eighty miles a day through snow and no-drivin' idjits.  The first snow of the year is magical and fun. The eightieth snow of the year is (insert TAC here.)


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 29, 2013)

Great to see this new thread start up! Nothing better than getting ready for winter and the potential for some cold temps and white stuff on the ground!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> No, he just has to drive eighty miles a day through snow and no-drivin' idjits.  The first snow of the year is magical and fun. The eightieth snow of the year is (insert TAC here.)


Because you're speshul...


----------



## ryano (Aug 29, 2013)

DDD said:


> One prediction dove hunters (myself included in that group) will like... I think it might be one of the coolest opening days of Dove season that I can remember for a very long time.





I would appreciate that and my Lab most certainly will!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 29, 2013)

Bring it on. Cold as you can get.


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 29, 2013)

DCHunter said:


> What about in my back yard?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't think it's going to snow this weekend.


----------



## Resica (Sep 1, 2013)

86 degrees here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't think it's going to snow this weekend.



Sure it is.......................somewhere.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm really really ready for summer to go away for a year or two


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 2, 2013)

Prayin for a real cld winter.  Hopefully it will kill some of the dang mosquitos.  Got tore slap up Saturday and I sprayed down with the good stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2013)

grunt0331 said:


> Prayin for a real cld winter.  Hopefully it will kill some of the dang mosquitos.  Got tore slap up Saturday and I sprayed down with the good stuff.


Cold weather does not effect the mosquito population near as much as drought does.  Our northern states have some of the most vicious mosquito populations in the country.


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Going out to cut some more firewood this week+check the generator out(as I always do in September)  Should put me up to about 3 cords..and I just found a  12" diam. Red Oak that died close to the house this Summer..for even more! That Stihl & the Buckstove are always hungry...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2013)

sleepr71 said:


> Sounds good to me. Going out to cut some more firewood this week+check the generator out(as I always do in September)  Should put me up to about 3 cords..and I just found a  12" diam. Red Oak that died close to the house this Summer..for even more! That Stihl & the Buckstove are always hungry...



stihl and buckstove must be nick names for your 2 14yr old boys...


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> stihl and buckstove must be nick names for your 2 14yr old boys...



Ha,I wish!  Well,I dunno.No No:..if they ate like I did at 14...it'd be cheaper to BUY firewood,from Kroger Looking back...I think my dad(may have) broke even on all the work he used to get outta me vs. amt of food he had to buy


----------



## DDD (Sep 4, 2013)

Saturday is still looking relatively cool by opening day of dove season standards.  85° for a high and low humidity on Saturday is pretty good considering  we usually are talking 90's and high humidity.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2013)

DDD said:


> Saturday is still looking relatively cool by opening day of dove season standards.  85° for a high and low humidity on Saturday is pretty good considering  we usually are talking 90's and high humidity.



You can't come up in here talking about 85 and low steamidity in a winter weather thread man! You just need to go on back to your lab and start cooking up some snowy Cold weather..... Nnnnnkay!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2013)

DDD said:


> Saturday is still looking relatively cool by opening day of dove season standards.  85° for a high and low humidity on Saturday is pretty good considering  we usually are talking 90's and high humidity.





I'll take it, I liked to had died last opening day.


----------



## HUNTER475 (Sep 5, 2013)

triple d , whats your guess on the first frost this year. im gonna go with the second week of oct.


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2013)

Gonna be in the mid 40's here tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2013)

HUNTER475 said:


> triple d , whats your guess on the first frost this year. im gonna go with the second week of oct.



Might be a little early sir.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2013)

Resica said:


> Gonna be in the mid 40's here tonight.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2013)

Gonna be 101 in Fort Worth next week.  Still I'd rather have that with a good ac system than driving in 12-15 degree weather in Pennsylvania and the road started freezing over.


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Gonna be 101 in Fort Worth next week.  Still I'd rather have that with a good ac system than driving in 12-15 degree weather in Pennsylvania and the road started freezing over.



Not me!


----------



## DDD (Sep 5, 2013)

HUNTER475 said:


> triple d , whats your guess on the first frost this year. im gonna go with the second week of oct.



Halloween.  Book it.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2013)

Resica said:


> Not me!



Just below Hamburg, it got bad last year, road was slushy and wet and it dropped on down to 12 degrees and the road started sparkling-not a good sign when you've outrun the salt/plow trucks.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sitting in the woodline with the boy here is S Fulton. Very pleasant.


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Just below Hamburg, it got bad last year, road was slushy and wet and it dropped on down to 12 degrees and the road started sparkling-not a good sign when you've outrun the salt/plow trucks.



Were you on 78? They've had a few issues with that in the past.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 7, 2013)

Resica said:


> Were you on 78? They've had a few issues with that in the past.



Yep. I stopped at the Walmart in Hamburg and the roads were ok.  Got about 10 miles down the road and it was a sheet of ice and snow.


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2013)

Definately no fun driving on ice. Didn't know there was a Walmart in Hamburg.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not snowing here......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that it has actually gotten hotter since DDD started this thread?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Has anyone noticed that it has actually gotten hotter since DDD started this thread?



Yep 

Every time I see a new post, I think "Oh! Maybe it's finally going to cool off!!!" 

NOPE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm burnin up. Ofcourse, I have been runnin a 500,000 btu torch.


----------



## Resica (Sep 8, 2013)

79 here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

Resica said:


> 79 here.


STOP IT!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> STOP IT!!!!!



The dewpoint temp. is 61 though.


----------



## DDD (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know about y'all but sitting in the shade, that was one of the coolest opening days of dove season I can remember.

Cooler temps look to roll in by next weekend sometime.  Highs in the upper 70's by Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

DDD said:


> I don't know about y'all but sitting in the shade, that was one of the coolest opening days of dove season I can remember.
> 
> Cooler temps look to roll in by next weekend sometime.  Highs in the upper 70's by Sunday or Monday.


If it doesn't happen I'm going to come drain the freon out of your AC unit.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 8, 2013)

DDD said:


> Cooler temps look to roll in by next weekend sometime.  Highs in the upper 70's by Sunday or Monday.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it doesn't happen I'm going to come drain the freon out of your AC unit.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 9, 2013)

Looked at my persimmon seeds this weekend. 3 different trees had spoon shapes in them.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Crakajak said:


> Looked at my persimmon seeds this weekend. 3 different trees had spoon shapes in them.



Yeah Baby !!
From almanac:
Look at the shape of the kernel inside.

If the kernel is spoon-shaped, lots of heavy, wet snow will fall. Spoon = shovel!
If it is fork-shaped, you can expect powdery, light snow and a mild winter.
If the kernel is knife-shaped, expect to be "cut" by icy, cutting winds.

*********


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 9, 2013)

Shoot, I guess it's about time to close down the above-ground pool. Soon it'll be time to head south, y'all can have the cold and ice and snow. I like to spend my winters in shorts and sandals.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2013)

Crakajak said:


> Looked at my persimmon seeds this weekend. 3 different trees had spoon shapes in them.



Do you look at the outside of the seed? Or split it open to see the piece inside? I'm just curious cause I've heard this many times, but have never seen it. I have a few persimmons that have dropped from the trees today. I think I'll go check them out!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Do you look at the outside of the seed? Or split it open to see the piece inside? I'm just curious cause I've heard this many times, but have never seen it. I have a few persimmons that have dropped from the trees today. I think I'll go check them out!





Split it open, along the flat side. And don`t let that knife slip and cut you. 

This one I split open last year. A knife.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Nic, dumb question.......... green ones? almost ripe ones? ripe ones that are still firm?  what stage?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Nic, dumb question.......... green ones? almost ripe ones? ripe ones that are still firm?  what stage?





Ripe ones. 

Every ate a green persimmon? They are delicious.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ripe ones.
> 
> Every ate a green persimmon? They are delicious.



Just kidding


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ripe ones.
> 
> Every ate a green persimmon? They are delicious.


mean'olman! I'm gonna make you some green persimmon relish, just for that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't know if it is from all the rain we had this Summer or what, but my Pecan trees are dropping a lot of leaves wayyyy earlier than normal. And, I don't see any pecans on the trees in _MY_ yard. Haven't checked the other trees at the old home place and surrounding area though.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know if it is from all the rain we had this Summer or what, but my Pecan trees are dropping a lot of leaves wayyyy earlier than normal. And, I don't see any pecans on the trees in _MY_ yard. Haven't checked the other trees at the old home place and surrounding area though.


My oaks are dropping leaves & acorns like crazy........ have been for over a week now!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, I got the persimmon and tried it. Looks like a spoon to me!! 

Side note: I don't recommend trying to cut open a persimmon seed with on of Travis' knives (TED's knives) whew! Them things are sharp!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2013)

31 and light snow in north paulding tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, I got the persimmon and tried it. Looks like a spoon to me!!
> 
> Side note: I don't recommend trying to cut open a persimmon seed with on of Travis' knives (TED's knives) whew! Them things are sharp!!!!


Next time don't do it up in the tree...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2013)

53°F This mornin before the sun came up.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 14, 2013)

It was 53deg this morning at deer camp in Greene Co. My 3 pecan trees are loaded this year. I have noticed my pecan trees, and oak trees dropping leaves, and pecans/acorns already. I had a lot of leaves falling this morning while hunting.


----------



## Resica (Sep 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 53°F This mornin before the sun came up.



44 here now!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 15, 2013)

It was 48 here in Cleveland yesterday morning....


----------



## Resica (Sep 15, 2013)

Overnight low was 39 here.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 15, 2013)

I shot birds in GA, in the 50's, in September, prolly for the first time in my life yesterday.


----------



## zworley3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anymore thoughts on what we might have in store ?


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> mean'olman! I'm gonna make you some green persimmon relish, just for that!



Only people that think he's mean are the ones that tried it . I know I have, everyone should


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2013)

zworley3 said:


> Anymore thoughts on what we might have in store ?


Looks like we are settling into a Low temps in the high 50's low 60's, and high temps in the low 80's high 70's for a while now. Today probably the last temp in the 90's we'll see this year. (considering "we" means folks north of I-20)


----------



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like we are settling into a Low temps in the high 50's low 60's, and high temps in the low 80's high 70's for a while now. Today probably the last temp in the 90's we'll see this year. (considering "we" means folks north of I-20)


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 17, 2013)

Got up and ready to go on my daily two mile trek....it was pouring LEAVES outside! Just about every tree in the area has 1/3 less leaves on it than yesterday. The bit that's left have all turned yellow. It's really happening, isn't it????


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got up and ready to go on my daily two mile trek....it was pouring LEAVES outside! Just about every tree in the area has 1/3 less leaves on it than yesterday. The bit that's left have all turned yellow. It's really happening, isn't it????



The trees are very damaged with fungus from this years rainfall.  Mine have been slowly dropping for about three weeks.  

I thinned them out and sprayed them with fungus killer and they have slowed down a bit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2013)

im not sure of the temp outside right now but one thangs for sure i could take off to the woods and set a spell this mernin... very nice out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im not sure of the temp outside right now but one thangs for sure i could take off to the woods and set a spell this mernin... very nice out!


57° here, and I expect that to dip a couple more degrees right before the sun comes up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2013)

58 on the hill in Paulding this evening.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 23, 2013)

Feels like fall outside!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Feels like fall outside!



No kidding, I'm sitting on the porch soaking it in... Just seen a big doe with 2 little ones cross the driveway.


----------



## todd03blown (Sep 23, 2013)

Hopefully this is not a dumb question. I am posting it here since the majority of the weather lovers come here to visit and get the latest info.

I am looking to buy a weather station for the house. Do you all have a couple that you recommend and are reliable for the home?

Thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 23, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Hopefully this is not a dumb question. I am posting it here since the majority of the weather lovers come here to visit and get the latest info.
> 
> I am looking to buy a weather station for the house. Do you all have a couple that you recommend and are reliable for the home?
> 
> Thanks!


What level of station are you interested in? Do you want something that will simply record daily temps, humidity, barometric pressure and keep rain totals, or do you want an integral system that will link to your computer via wifi and do a whole lot more?


----------



## Resica (Sep 24, 2013)

41 here last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

Resica said:


> 41 here last night.



must be nice....


----------



## zworley3 (Sep 25, 2013)

DDD we need a reading from your crystal ball...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 25, 2013)

We've had half-a-dozen mornings in the 40s the last couple weeks. I'm loving it. Fall is my favorite time of year.


----------



## Resica (Sep 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> must be nice....



It is nice in the AM but it's getting up to 70 in the afternoon, way to warm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2013)

Resica said:


> It is nice in the AM but it's getting up to 70 in the afternoon, way to warm.



Get back under your rock ungrateful one!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> We've had half-a-dozen mornings in the 40s the last couple weeks. I'm loving it. Fall is my favorite time of year.



Yep



blood on the ground said:


> Get back under your rock ungrateful one!!!!!



Atta way to tell him Spooner.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Atta way to tell him Spooner.



Face in the palm iced the cake didn't it...


----------



## Resica (Sep 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Get back under your rock ungrateful one!!!!!



  Got up to 71 today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2013)

Man, I would love to have this forecast..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2013)

Resica said:


> Got up to 71 today.



Nice!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 27, 2013)

Fiddy here in southern WV. Heading a bit north today. High is 71.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

54 here this mornin.


----------



## savreds (Sep 27, 2013)

We had our first cool morning today and it's supposed to be low 60's for the next 3 or 4 mornings.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Sep 27, 2013)

DDD, you still thinkin' Halloween on the first frost?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 27, 2013)

Hate mornings like this all I can think about is hunting and I have to work


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2013)

Slept in a tent last night and its was great weather for it! Kids said I snore but I ain't believing them....


----------



## zworley3 (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I remember reading something about solar activity having a postitive impact on our chances for snow? 

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/solar-fallout-sun-eruption-crashes-earths-magnetic-field-8C11325218


The article says we are at the height of the 11 year sun cycle so I am assuming that means good things for the chance of significant snow this year?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2013)

zworley3 said:


> I think I remember reading something about solar activity having a postitive impact on our chances for snow?
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/science/solar-fallout-sun-eruption-crashes-earths-magnetic-field-8C11325218
> 
> ...


Not really. The CME's have just recently started to pick up. We'll see. It certainly was active during the two years of snow we had.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2013)

54 on the hill in north Paulding right now.... I'm loving this!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 8, 2013)

"Everybody talks about the weather.....but nobody does anything about it!" -  Mark Twain


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 8, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> "Everybody talks about the weather.....but nobody does anything about it!" -  Mark Twain



Not true!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2013)

A balmy 59° here this morning. I sure wish this was the high temp for the day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A balmy 59° here this morning. I sure wish this was the high temp for the day.



Amen to that.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 8, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> "Everybody talks about the weather.....but nobody does anything about it!" -  Mark Twain


A bunch of guys in  the food plot section been doing rain dancing for a few years.Guess it finally paid off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2013)

In need some cold weather... Forecast for the weekend is showing a high in the 80s... I hate 80!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> In need some cold weather... Forecast for the weekend is showing a high in the 80s... I hate 80!



Next weekend the cold/cooler front will be here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Next weekend the cold/cooler front will be here!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep



I hope so, I'm starting to think I am allergic to the heat/summa time....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 11, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


>



You did a great job Pappy!


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 11, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> You did a great job Pappy!



Thanks I try.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 13, 2013)

I've heard that on Saturday October the..........................12th, 2013 in Edmonton, Alberta it was cold outside. Can anyone attest to this?? 

I'm ready for some cold weather myself. Ready to crank up the fire pit in the back yard and enjoy family time  Soon wouldn't mind some snow either...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2013)

Just heard KM on 95.5 (dabeet) unseasonably cold by the end of next week.... Hope he gets this one right!


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Just heard KM on 95.5 (dabeet) unseasonably cold by the end of next week.... Hope he gets this one right!



I'll be in the Bahamas.


----------



## savreds (Oct 18, 2013)

They're showing lows in the upper 40's  and a high of 69 for three days next week!!!
It ain't much but it's a start!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> I'll be in the Bahamas.



Dang snowbird!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


>




Awww...I just love his videos! He makes me


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

42 on the hill in North Paulding This morning. Nice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

After tomorrow we shouldn't get out of the 60's for the next 10 days..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After tomorrow we shouldn't get out of the 60's for the next 10 days..



I'll drink to that!


----------



## orrb (Oct 21, 2013)

I was looking at Fridays temps.   Brrrrr...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After tomorrow we shouldn't get out of the 60's for the next 10 days..



Bring it on!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2013)

34 here this morning with frost. S'posed to be in the 20s at night by the later part of the week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> 34 here this morning with frost. S'posed to be in the 20s at night by the later part of the week.



You seem so excited....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You seem so excited....


NCH loves cold weather, especially when it brings weeks on end of snow and ice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2013)

I do love cold frosty mornings in deer season, this is my favorite time of year. I get plenty tired of the snow and ice after about three constant months of it, though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After tomorrow we shouldn't get out of the 60's for the next 10 days..



not down here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> not down here


Cause you live in Gnatville........


----------



## Resica (Oct 21, 2013)

32 here this morning.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


>


Nova Scotia my rear end. That guys a Newfie if I ever saw one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2013)

Resica said:


> 32 here this morning.



I like 32f it make for great camping! I also like your avatar it makes me really hungry....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey Resica!!!! You ready for a little white stuff? 

<input id="weatherMap" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2013/10/22/06/GFS_3_2013102206_F54_SNOWIN_SURFACE.png" title="" alt="GFS SNOWIN forecast valid 12 UTC Thu 24 Oct 2013" name="sounding" type="image">


----------



## DDD (Oct 22, 2013)

DDD said:


> Halloween.  Book it.




Looks like I will not miss it by much.  


I have a good feeling about this winter.  I am hearing that people killing deer are seeing a lot of fat on the deer.

Miguel, you remember the last time we heard people talking about that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bring it on!!





Yep...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

DDD said:


> Looks like I will not miss it by much.
> 
> 
> I have a good feeling about this winter.  I am hearing that people killing deer are seeing a lot of fat on the deer.
> ...


Yep. 

Woke up to a "Frost Advisory" on my phone this morning. My thermometer says 48° so I'm thinking it's not happening today, but Friday/Saturday there might be a chance. 

Back to DDD, the one thing that concerns me about this pattern is that the Atlantic blocking doesn't seem to be stable and just won't lock in. Plus there is an obvious absence of CME's up until just recently when Ar1875 became earthward. Jumped our M-class chances up to 30% and X-class chances up to 5%. If this trend holds out it will definitely be interesting to see if the Solar Activity / NAO corroboration theory proves out once again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2013)

All this talk about cold weather..... I miss summer temperatures and all the humidity...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> All this talk about cold weather..... I miss summer temperatures and all the humidity...


Monon.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2013)

And so it begins in Hillbillyland, this week's forecast:

Today




Partly
Sunny


High: 50 °F
Tonight




Slight Chc
Rain/Snow


Low: 28 °F
Thursday




Morning
Frost


High: 50 °F
Thursday
Night


Chance
Rain/Snow


Low: 32 °F
Friday




Slight Chc
Rain/Snow


High: 41 °F
Friday
Night


Clear



Low: 24 °F
Saturday




Sunny



High: 50 °F
Saturday
Night


Mostly
Clear


Low: 32 °F
Sunday




Mostly
Sunny


High: 57 °F


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep.
> 
> Woke up to a "Frost Advisory" on my phone this morning. My thermometer says 48° so I'm thinking it's not happening today, but Friday/Saturday there might be a chance.
> 
> Back to DDD, the one thing that concerns me about this pattern is that the Atlantic blocking doesn't seem to be stable and just won't lock in. Plus there is an obvious absence of CME's up until just recently when Ar1875 became earthward. Jumped our M-class chances up to 30% and X-class chances up to 5%. If this trend holds out it will definitely be interesting to see if the Solar Activity / NAO corroboration theory proves out once again.



Speak English man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> And so it begins in Hillbillyland, this week's forecast:



Mine forecast for your area is prettier to look at.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speak English man.



That was the english version...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mine forecast for your area is prettier to look at.
> 
> View attachment 757062
> 
> ...



Show-off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Show-off.


Well, for what it's worth, you might see a flurry this time around, but that's it. You'll have to wait for the stuff you really love.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 23, 2013)

Yep, and I think most of that will be up high on the mountains. We did get about 6" on Halloween last year, but it's usually late November before we start getting regular measurable snow. I've seen flurries in mid-September before.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2013)

We got frost on the pumpkin in north Paulding today!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2013)

27* here this morning, with a frost you could track a rabbit in. That oughta get the deer to stirring!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> 27* here this morning, with a frost you could track a rabbit in. That oughta get the deer to stirring!


Had to stop this morning and let five of them decide whether they really wanted to cross the road or not. Eventually they made a decision. Bunch of womenz deer....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2013)

I had a low of 38 this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm moving SOUTH.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2013)

58 and a steady rain in Cartersville tonight.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 28, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm moving SOUTH.



Don't worry, summer is coming back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Don't worry, summer is coming back!


Not for long.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not for long.



Thread saver!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not for long.



 i hope it gets colderna well diggers hind end... that just dont sound as pireful do it?


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not for long.



Teaser....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2013)

October 29, 2013, split open persimmon seed from Lee County Georgia.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> October 29, 2013, split open persimmon seed from Lee County Georgia.



I like it ! Let it snow !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> I like it ! Let it snow !!!


Not so fast. He's got a spork in that seed, not a spoon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not so fast. He's got a spork in that seed, not a spoon.





 My hand was shakin` cause I near about split my thumb too. That`s why it`s blurred. Dang knife was too sharp!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My hand was shakin` cause I near about split my thumb too. That`s why it`s blurred. Dang knife was too sharp!


Nope, it's a spork, and you're prolly wearin skorts too.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it's a spork, and you're prolly wearin skorts too.


 you always poke da bear, doncha?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it's a spork, and you're prolly wearin skorts too.





Nope! Overalls, barefooted, and no shirt. I did have my hat on, knife in pocket, and pistol in the bib of them overalls.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope! Overalls, barefooted, and no shirt. I did have my hat on, knife in pocket, and pistol in the bib of them overalls.


Commando weather forecasting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Commando weather forecasting.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not so fast. He's got a spork in that seed, not a spoon.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it's a spork, and you're prolly wearin skorts too.



Nope....it's 2 spoons!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nope....it's 2 spoons!


Don't you have a goat that needs milkin,,,,,shorty.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you have a goat that needs milkin,,,,,shorty.



Nope!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nope!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2013)

Its nice out this morning.... Got my mossyoak nanner hammock on setting in the deer stand


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 2, 2013)

Pretty warm for this time of year in middle GA. Over dressed for the stand this morning


----------



## savreds (Nov 2, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Pretty warm for this time of year in middle GA. Over dressed for the stand this morning





  

I hope that's not all that you have on!!!


----------



## savreds (Nov 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its nice out this morning.... Got my mossyoak nanner hammock on setting in the deer stand




  

I hope that's not all you have on!!!


Sorry panfried, wrong quote!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its nice out this morning.... Got my mossyoak nanner hammock on setting in the deer stand


So in other words, you ain't seein' nothin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2013)

The new winter weather outlook just put out by WX South.

Take it for what it's worth, but we can only hope.


----------



## todd03blown (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw this on their FB site. I sure hope this comes true!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll take the snow but can do without the ice part.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm hoping for some snow during deer season!  Would make for a great hunt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2013)

And more info from WX South. 



> ****  ALERT  ****   MAJOR DEVELOPMENT   WITH  REGARD TO  WINTER 2013-14..
> 
> The OCT  SNOW cover  numbers from Siberia  are in.  Even though some    mets   at various weather  forums  ( American and some over in Europe)     have been assertion n that  the snow cover in  Siberia and the  SAI (  snow advance index) numbers are only average... as you can see  from  this image... that assertion is now proven to be 100%   wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Resica (Nov 6, 2013)

Had a little snow at the cabin Sunday morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm ready for high temps and 100% humidity...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for high temps and 100% humidity...........


Monon...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> I'll take the snow but can do without the ice part.


Quit being a girl! Ice makes for good doughnut cutting in your truck and gives a man a good excuse to use lanterns and generators.... Kinda like a chance to be in survival mode! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon...



What did I do..........


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Quit being a girl! Ice makes for good doughnut cutting in your truck and gives a man a good excuse to use lanterns and generators.... Kinda like a chance to be in survival mode!
> 
> 
> What did I do..........




Hey I'll survive!!

Some of the best oyster's I've ever fried came during an ice storm 7-8 years ago. No power in the house and had the camp stove fired up on the back porch. Nothing like sliding around on slick wood frying up some food!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Hey I'll survive!!
> 
> Some of the best oyster's I've ever fried came during an ice storm 7-8 years ago. No power in the house and had the camp stove fired up on the back porch. Nothing like sliding around on slick wood frying up some food!


I've never had frozen oysters,,,,,,,,,did you call them Oyster Popsicles? I'll have to give that a shot one day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2013)

As a lineman, I disliked an ice storm about as much as any weather related trouble we had, but as a retired lineman, not so much anymore. Bring it on. If it stays cold, I can do without electricity for a good long spell. And stay warm too because I surely don`t rely on it for heat.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> As a lineman, I disliked an ice storm about as much as any weather related trouble we had, but as a retired lineman, not so much anymore. Bring it on. If it stays cold, I can do without electricity for a good long spell. And stay warm too because I surely don`t rely on it for heat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>





Stop in here at the house anytime, for a big cup of hot coffee, a cake pan full of my chili, and set in front of my fireplace and warm them old bones, before you have to get back out there in it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The new winter weather outlook just put out by WX South.
> 
> Take it for what it's worth, but we can only hope.
> 
> View attachment 759628



Yay.


----------



## Resica (Nov 7, 2013)

Might be a storm up here next week. 12-18 on the upside,can only hope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2013)

We'll see. Once DDD finds this out he'll be on this page like glow flies on a fresh steamy pile. 
The GFS I can believe, which might be a flurry around the ATL and a dusting up in NEGA with the main event being up in NC and VA. But the Euro has lost it's ever loving mind. BTW, CME's have been active and regular the last couple of weeks, which correlates with the activity we had in 09' and 10' 

<input id="weatherMap" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2013/11/07/12/GFS_3_2013110712_F204_SNOWIN_SURFACE.png" title="" alt="GFS SNOWIN forecast valid 00 UTC Sat 16 Nov 2013" name="sounding" type="image">


----------



## todd03blown (Nov 7, 2013)

The WX weather posts on Facebook today have been going insane with these images they have been posting. Imagine if that EURO comes to fruition....Holy cow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> The WX weather posts on Facebook today have been going insane with these images they have been posting. Imagine if that EURO comes to fruition....Holy cow!


The EURO never gets our winter pattern correct. They think we are 200 miles to the north or something. They are always loading us up with tons of snow that never occurs, and if we do have a chance at an inch they predict 2 feet. 

The GFS is a more reasonable model to follow for our area, regardless the weather. I've dropped the WX sights on FB until they get over their drama fest with whomever is scamming maps from who, when, where and why. It's getting ridiculous over there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2013)

Ahhhh cold shmold ..... It will be sunny an seventy five next weekend!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We'll see. Once DDD finds this out he'll be on this page like glow flies on a fresh steamy pile.
> The GFS I can believe, which might be a flurry around the ATL and a dusting up in NEGA with the main event being up in NC and VA. But the Euro has lost it's ever loving mind. BTW, CME's have been active and regular the last couple of weeks, which correlates with the activity we had in 09' and 10'
> 
> <input id="weatherMap" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2013/11/07/12/GFS_3_2013110712_F204_SNOWIN_SURFACE.png" title="" alt="GFS SNOWIN forecast valid 00 UTC Sat 16 Nov 2013" name="sounding" type="image">
> ...



Figures. I'm headed out hunting for the next week on the central NC/VA line. Supposed to be driving back on the 16th.


----------



## Battlewagon (Nov 10, 2013)

Snow forecast for Dublin?? This early?? NWS smoking some good stuff??

Wednesday: A chance of snow showers before 10am, then a slight chance of rain showers. Mostly sunny, with a high near 50. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


----------



## DDD (Nov 10, 2013)

Snow is in the forecast for Tuesday night. I'm posting from my phone so this will be short. Metro atlanta should see a dusting and the mountains may actually see measurable snow. Crazy for this early in the year but it's for real. 

I'll be around tonight for more.


----------



## orrb (Nov 10, 2013)

so nothing in paulding area?    just my luck.


----------



## DDD (Nov 10, 2013)

Alright so tonight's models are not as impressive as this morning's were.  So I have to pull the dusting wording back...  in fact we will be lucky to see a flake.

It's really early to be talking snow.

Is it a pre-cursor to what is to come this winter?  We shall see.

It's going to be sure enough cold Wednesday.  Fireplace weather for sure!


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 11, 2013)

Tuesday call for afternoon and evening showers with a temp of 26 degrees that night??!!


----------



## zworley3 (Nov 11, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Tuesday call for afternoon and evening showers with a temp of 26 degrees that night??!!



Should be interesting.... Maybe the gurus will stop by and put us in the know.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 11, 2013)

Milk an bread..... Milk an bread!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Tuesday call for afternoon and evening showers with a temp of 26 degrees that night??!!



Not much if any showers. Moisture starved system.



zworley3 said:


> Should be interesting.... Maybe the gurus will stop by and put us in the know.



Also, pay attention to the winds, gonna be a bit breezy with this cold front moving through.



blood on the ground said:


> Milk an bread..... Milk an bread!!!!!


Calm down,,,,,,,,Red Elvis.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 11, 2013)

Weakest solar Maximus in 200 years.  Scientists are baffled and this may explain the weird patterns we are seeing.  This will upset the global warming commies.

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304672404579183940409194498


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Weakest solar Maximus in 200 years.  Scientists are baffled and this may explain the weird patterns we are seeing.  This will upset the global warming commies.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304672404579183940409194498


They are a year ahead of themselves. It will all be ok.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 12, 2013)

Chilly out,, but I like it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Chilly out,, but I like it!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm going to build a fire as soon as I get home with my milk and bread. Toast. It's what's for dinner!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 12, 2013)

It just figures that the cold blast I've been wishing for comes in on the VERY night the van decides to commit suicide. Now, I have to drive the big blue death trap to jury duty tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 13, 2013)

Kept a fire in the fireplace all day today. Didn't do that one time last winter.


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2013)

38 for the high here today. Gonna be 70 by Monday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2013)

Brrrr. 19 here now this morning.

Hey, how many of y'all have ever observed a comet before? They are kind of cool and if this one survives it's trip around the sun (comet Ison / C/2012S1) then we are in for one heck of a treat in December and January.

http://stereo-ssc.nascom.nasa.gov/comet_ison/


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2013)

29 here this mornin`. Nice weather.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brrrr. 19 here now this morning.
> 
> Hey, how many of y'all have ever observed a comet before? .



Observed.Huh!!!Back in my twenties I use to ride comets.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 14, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Observed.Huh!!!Back in my twenties I use to ride comets.



Standing up, or sitting?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> Standing up, or sitting?



Standing up,I know that for sure.It's kinda hard to remember exactly.Happended on a wild weekend at P.C. Beach back in the late eighties, but I know I was standing or maybe someone was helping me stand up or maybe I was leaned up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2013)

Monons.......


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monons.......



No need for the touchiness, No No: I think comets are cool!!!I wouldnt have rode it if I didnt think so!!!
Sure am glad that wind laid down some.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm confused!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Observed.Huh!!!Back in my twenties I use to ride comets.



Was it red like this one?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Was it red like this one?



I cant remember!!!I do remember that you could still hear that song "ride a white horse" on the radio though,I wont say for sure if I rode the horse or not.
Sure is chilly this morning.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused!



We talking about comets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/outburst-lights-comet-ison-its-now-visible-naked-eye-2D11591258


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 15, 2013)

To cloudy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 15, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> To cloudy!


Give it a few days.,


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> To cloudy!



I like it.... It looks and feels like November! Fall is great but I'm ready for winter..... Bring on some cut you to the bone January wind! I'd even take a few days with no power and ice on the roads! I love winter!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I like it.... It looks and feels like November! Fall is great but I'm ready for winter..... Bring on some cut you to the bone January wind! I'd even take a few days with no power and ice on the roads! I love winter!!!!


Who knows, you might just get your wish on the "no power" part tomorrow, but not because of ice.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8252863#post8252863


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2013)

Someone cook us up a batch of temps in the teens... I'm looking for cold, cold ,cold!


----------



## todd03blown (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like Sunday will be that batch of cold air!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Someone cook us up a batch of temps in the teens... I'm looking for cold, cold ,cold!





todd03blown said:


> Looks like Sunday will be that batch of cold air!



Not this coming Sunday,,,,,,,,,,,well, not compared to what's coming in Thanksgiving night. I've been watching the models for two days waiting on this stuff to verify for a few runs consecutively. The latest models are running now. As soon as I get some maps I can post up I will do it. But preliminarily, the end of November and first week of December look to be cold, if nothing else. It's the nothing else that I'm watching at present.


----------



## todd03blown (Nov 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not this coming Sunday,,,,,,,,,,,well, not compared to what's coming in Thanksgiving night. I've been watching the models for two days waiting on this stuff to verify for a few runs consecutively. The latest models are running now. As soon as I get some maps I can post up I will do it. But preliminarily, the end of November and first week of December look to be cold, if nothing else. It's the nothing else that I'm watching at present.



Nice!! I saw some of the WX Facebook pages posting this information today. I sure hope that "nothing else" comes to fruition


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> Nice!! I saw some of the WX Facebook pages posting this information today. I sure hope that "nothing else" comes to fruition


I need to get back on those sites. I quit monitoring them when they had the drama fest a week ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not this coming Sunday,,,,,,,,,,,well, not compared to what's coming in Thanksgiving night. I've been watching the models for two days waiting on this stuff to verify for a few runs consecutively. The latest models are running now. As soon as I get some maps I can post up I will do it. But preliminarily, the end of November and first week of December look to be cold, if nothing else. It's the nothing else that I'm watching at present.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 19, 2013)

Man I hope you're right on that cold snap.  It will nail the peak rut and I have a feeling I'm gonna get that big buck this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2013)

While I'm waiting on the models. Here's a couple of maps from NOAA that kind of elude to what's coming up.


----------



## todd03blown (Nov 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need to get back on those sites. I quit monitoring them when they had the drama fest a week ago.



That stuff was hilarious. It is insane how people act these days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, in simple terms, there's a pile of cold air suppose to commence upon us bout the 4th / 5th of December.We're talkin high temps at or below freezing. Then about that same time there's this hugemongus low pressure system suppose to come up out of the gulf over Luzannner that's spose to pump lots of moisture up our way. We're talkin precipitable moisture in the amount approachin 1". Now, y'all need to remember that 1" of rain is roughly the equal to 6" of snow, depending on how wet/dry it is as to the density of the pile. 

So, after all that ramblin let me say,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we'll see. I think this is overly optimistic even for the GFS. If the GFS is saying this kind of stuff then the Euro must have us at 3ft of snow for that same period.  My official guestimate is, it's gonna be cold at the least and we might could see some accumulation somewhere, but nothing more than 1/2 or so, and most folks will just see a flurry. 

If the models continue to confirm over the next two weeks they might change my mind, but I'm not counting on it.

Here's the maps, just for giggles.

<input id="weatherMap" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2013/11/19/18/GFS_3_2013111918_F384_TMPF_2_M_ABOVE_GROUND.png" title="" alt="GFS TMPF forecast valid 18 UTC Thu 05 Dec 2013" name="sounding" type="image">

<input id="weatherMap" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2013/11/19/18/GFS_3_2013111918_F384_PWATIN_SURFACE.png" title="" alt="GFS PWATIN forecast valid 18 UTC Thu 05 Dec 2013" name="sounding" type="image">

<input id="weatherMap" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2013/11/19/18/GFS_3_2013111918_F384_SNOWIN_SURFACE.png" title="" alt="GFS SNOWIN forecast valid 18 UTC Thu 05 Dec 2013" name="sounding" type="image">


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 19, 2013)

What weather websites are you all talking about on Facebook?


----------



## stuart smith (Nov 21, 2013)

It looks like late Thanksgiving weekend could be interesting.I REALLY think a winter is in the forecast this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2013)

stuart smith said:


> It looks like late Thanksgiving weekend could be interesting.I REALLY think a winter is in the forecast this year.


Perhaps, or let's hope so. Thus far, and this is typical, the morning model runs are much colder than the evening model runs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Perhaps, or let's hope so. Thus far, and this is typical, the morning model runs are much colder than the evening model runs.



Hey brother did you ever get you some firewood?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like snow for Thanksgiving.  This will be perfect timing for our rut in Lumpkin cty.  Yeah common

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=30534


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey brother did you ever get you some firewood?



Not yet.



PappyHoel said:


> Looks like snow for Thanksgiving.  This will be perfect timing for our rut in Lumpkin cty.  Yeah common
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=30534


You saw something different on there than I did?


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 21, 2013)

Brang it Cletus!!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Nov 22, 2013)

It's gonna be COLD next week!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks like it'll be a little brisk, but nothing out of the ordinary in the forecast for next week so far. Cold chasing moisture doesn't give us the desired results. The only surprise could be low level clouds trapping low temps at the surface. This doesn't make the white stuff, it makes the clear stuff that you can't drive on.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Nov 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like it'll be a little brisk, but nothing out of the ordinary in the forecast for next week so far. Cold chasing moisture doesn't give us the desired results. The only surprise could be low level clouds trapping low temps at the surface. This doesn't make the white stuff, it makes the clear stuff that you can't drive on.
> 
> View attachment 762348



Looks like some other sites are starting to move towards the chance of ice next week


----------



## Wade Chandler (Nov 23, 2013)

Check out the WxSouth Facebook page. I like his optimism!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> Check out the WxSouth Facebook page. I like his optimism!


Been watching the Euro and GFS get closer and closer each run. Anything is possible.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm just curious when DDD is going to show up. . .  No offense MC, but It doesn't seem like a winter weather thread without his take on an approaching system.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> I'm just curious when DDD is going to show up. . .  No offense MC, but It doesn't seem like a winter weather thread without his take on an approaching system.


He has to work for a living now...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been watching the Euro and GFS get closer and closer each run. Anything is possible.



It ain't gonna do anything!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It ain't gonna do anything!


Is you kin to T. Hunter???


----------



## Wade Chandler (Nov 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is you kin to T. Hunter???



The ultimate putdown on the weather thread, lol!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is you kin to T. Hunter???





Wade Chandler said:


> The ultimate putdown on the weather thread, lol!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Hmmmm.  I once told DDD that my dad said if Texas gets it then we are usually next. We'll see if this holds true. Personally I think this LPS moves out of Texas faster than they are currently anticipating, and if that happens then the cold will coincide with a good amount of moisture (>1.00") heading our way. That is never a good combination. 

This is for tomorrow.

NC HILLBILLY!!!! Heads up bro.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Nov 24, 2013)

The models have been all over the place with this system.  Rightfully so since it's depending on the northern and southern branches to work together.  Euro is now tracking farther inland, GFS is more on the coast.  I'm afraid this is such a complex system that there will be a lot of nowcasting going on with it.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope we get a snow storm this year that the models are locked on for several days in advance . It seems all of our storms has the models flip flopping all the way in. I would like for it to be freezing cold when the moisture gets here . Maybe I will get my wish this year. .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a nice balmy 18* here now with snow flurries and 35 mph wind gusts-supposed to get all the way up to the upper 20s today, though.  Every thing I look at says something different for Tues-Wednesday here. They're running the gamut from ark-building weather to big piles of snow and ice. There's gonna be some kind of weather, for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> I'm afraid this is such a complex system that there will be a lot of nowcasting going on with it.


I believe you are correct.
Get your milk and bread now. 


3ringer said:


> I would like for it to be freezing cold when the moisture gets here . Maybe I will get my wish this year. .


Be very very very careful what you ask for.


NCHillbilly said:


> There's gonna be some kind of weather, for sure.


DING DING DING we have a winner~~~


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2013)

I got here as fast as I could ..... What did I miss?


----------



## Matt.M (Nov 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?



RUN to the store for milk, bread and beer!

Come on triple D, give us your insight.


----------



## todd03blown (Nov 24, 2013)

Matt.M said:


> RUN to the store for milk, bread and beer!
> 
> Come on triple D, give us your insight.


Agree


----------



## mewabbithunter (Nov 24, 2013)

http://dacula.patch.com/groups/nort...increasing-likelihood-of-ice-in-north-georgia


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not yet.
> 
> 
> You saw something different on there than I did?



It's changed from snow to rain to snow, 3 times so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

mewabbithunter said:


> http://dacula.patch.com/groups/nort...increasing-likelihood-of-ice-in-north-georgia


Yep, that pretty much says it all. 

Whoa be unto thee that might be caught unprepared.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, that pretty much says it all.
> 
> Whoa be unto thee that might be caught unprepared.



It ain't gonna do anything!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It ain't gonna do anything!


Shush it Tommy!!!!! Quit hacking Cricketts account!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 24, 2013)

How much imby?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> How much imby?


Oh no you jis di'in...........


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no you jis di'in...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

I wonder if anyone at The Weather Channel has considered exactly how rediculous they sound giving winter storms names, like hurricanes? It's like hearing a met reporter (cause most of them aren't meteorologists) say Wizometer................WHO THINKS UP THIS STUFF?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Hugh, what`s gonna happen down here this week? I got some serious huntin` to do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, what`s gonna happen down here this week? I got some serious huntin` to do.


Looks like startin tomorrow night into mid-day wednesday you'll get between 3/4 and 1" of the wet stuff then the thermometer will drop. I don't expect you'll see any of the white or slick stuff unless it's a flake or two floating by as the cold front squeezes the last of the moisture out on the backside. Gonna be a little breezy with the winds around 10 mph out of the NNE until sometime Thursday morning. Should be some dang good (cold) hunting.


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 25, 2013)

GF has this as an App. http://www.myweather.com/index.html
If you want a laugh put your zip in there and then click on Monday night, then Tuesday. Expecting over 20 inches here mostly Thundersnow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like startin tomorrow night into mid-day wednesday you'll get between 3/4 and 1" of the wet stuff then the thermometer will drop. I don't expect you'll see any of the white or slick stuff unless it's a flake or two floating by as the cold front squeezes the last of the moisture out on the backside. Gonna be a little breezy with the winds around 10 mph out of the NNE until sometime Thursday morning. Should be some dang good (cold) hunting.
> 
> View attachment 762732





Nice forecast. Thanks Hugh!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> GF has this as an App. http://www.myweather.com/index.html
> If you want a laugh put your zip in there and then click on Monday night, then Tuesday. Expecting over 20 inches here mostly Thundersnow.


Well, I just got done browsing the model runs and I have to tell you I'm not impressed. I certainly hope that sometime today somebody on the public media sites gets on board with what the GFS is saying. 

I checked the temps from surface to 500mb aloft and they are at freezing all the way to way below freezing at 500mb as this front pushes the back edge of this stuff out. There will be plenty of moisture feeding it, and what should start out late tonight for us as rain will at some point turn to a frozen precip of some sort for us in the middle section around Walton Cty and down to Jeff C's  territory around Hampton and again NE-ward (nice diaganol) then the stuff behind that in the NW Ga area should be just white stuff as this system pushes through and wrings out the moisture. I don't expect any grand accumulations (right now) of the white stuff, but the biggest problem I have is in the narrow conversion band where it will be freezing rain and sleet. It doesn't take much of that evil stuff to wreak havoc on the infrastructure. 

The next 12 to 24 hours will be quite interesting as the models lock in on exactly what, when and where.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> GF has this as an App. http://www.myweather.com/index.html
> If you want a laugh put your zip in there and then click on Monday night, then Tuesday. Expecting over 20 inches here mostly Thundersnow.


Oh, and I checked that app out. Don't discount what they are predicting, and look a little closer at the decimal point. 

Actually not a bad app, I just wouldn't use it for anything beyond going fishing, hunting our other outdoor activities prep.


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, and I checked that app out. Don't discount what they are predicting, and look a little closer at the decimal point.
> 
> Actually not a bad app, I just wouldn't use it for anything beyond going fishing, hunting our other outdoor activities prep.



It's shows: .11" rain and 10.1" snow on Monday night.
.26" rain and 10.4" snow on Tuesday.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, and I checked that app out. Don't discount what they are predicting, and look a little closer at the decimal point.
> 
> Actually not a bad app, I just wouldn't use it for anything beyond going fishing, hunting our other outdoor activities prep.



Ummm, yea that app. is a little off...lol, it shows heavy snow for Thomaston Ga. Monday night till Tuesday night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

nickel back said:


> Ummm, yea that app. is a little off...lol, it shows heavy snow for Thomaston Ga. Monday night till Tuesday night


Yeah, I just checked my location and it show's 20" + for tonight and tomorrow night. Must be based on the Euro....


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I just checked my location and it show's 20" + for tonight and tomorrow night. Must be based on the Euro....



Maybe that's where Guy Sharpe used to get his data. As kids we would watch his forecast with hope that school would be out the next day only to wake to rain, but at least we had a chance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> Maybe that's where Guy Sharpe used to get his data. As kids we would watch his forecast with hope that school would be out the next day only to wake to rain, but at least we had a chance.


He was a neighbor of ours in Atl. We used to play with his kids. When we moved East of Atl he and his family came out for dinner (early 70's) Since he was off work he hadn't paid attention to the forecast. They ended up getting stranded at our house for two days by one of the worst ice storms we have seen in Atl. in decades...  

The consortium of Euro states of information gathering and sharing didn't form until 1975, a couple of years after that ice storm. 

Back then meteorological technology was prehistoric compared to the information they get today. So I wouldn't be too hard on him, plus they were some of the nices folks you'd have ever met.


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He was a neighbor of ours in Atl. We used to play with his kids. When we moved East of Atl he and his family came out for dinner (early 70's) Since he was off work he hadn't paid attention to the forecast. They ended up getting stranded at our house for two days by one of the worst ice storms we have seen in Atl. in decades...
> 
> The consortium of Euro states of information gathering and sharing didn't form until 1975, a couple of years after that ice storm.
> 
> Back then meteorological technology was prehistoric compared to the information they get today. So I wouldn't be too hard on him, plus they were some of the nices folks you'd have ever met.



No don't get me wrong, I really liked his optimism about the frozen stuff. Plus he did seem to have a big heart.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> No don't get me wrong, I really liked his optimism about the frozen stuff. Plus he did seem to have a big heart.


You would have liked some of his "off the record" stories.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 25, 2013)

12 this morning here in WVa. Burrrrrrrr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Patriot44 said:


> 12 this morning here in WVa. Burrrrrrrr


You're fixin to get hammered. Just sayin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You would have liked some of his "off the record" stories.



My Mom went on a date with him way long time ago. She said he was shorter than her.


----------



## zworley3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I just got done browsing the model runs and I have to tell you I'm not impressed. I certainly hope that sometime today somebody on the public media sites gets on board with what the GFS is saying.
> 
> I checked the temps from surface to 500mb aloft and they are at freezing all the way to way below freezing at 500mb as this front pushes the back edge of this stuff out. There will be plenty of moisture feeding it, and what should start out late tonight for us as rain will at some point turn to a frozen precip of some sort for us in the middle section around Walton Cty and down to Jeff C's  territory around Hampton and again NE-ward (nice diaganol) then the stuff behind that in the NW Ga area should be just white stuff as this system pushes through and wrings out the moisture. I don't expect any grand accumulations (right now) of the white stuff, but the biggest problem I have is in the narrow conversion band where it will be freezing rain and sleet. It doesn't take much of that evil stuff to wreak havoc on the infrastructure.
> 
> The next 12 to 24 hours will be quite interesting as the models lock in on exactly what, when and where.




So it looks like North metro Atlanta has a good chance for some ice or would you expect that to be more snow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My Mom went on a date with him way long time ago. She said he was shorter than her.


He wasn't a real tall feller. 


zworley3 said:


> So it looks like North metro Atlanta has a good chance for some ice or would you expect that to be more snow?


You're kidding right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I just got done browsing the model runs and I have to tell you I'm not impressed. I certainly hope that sometime today somebody on the public media sites gets on board with what the GFS is saying.
> 
> I checked the temps from surface to 500mb aloft and they are at freezing all the way to way below freezing at 500mb as this front pushes the back edge of this stuff out. There will be plenty of moisture feeding it, and what should start out late tonight for us as rain will at some point turn to a frozen precip of some sort for us in the middle section around Walton Cty and down to Jeff C's  territory around Hampton and again NE-ward (nice diaganol) then the stuff behind that in the NW Ga area should be just white stuff as this system pushes through and wrings out the moisture. I don't expect any grand accumulations (right now) of the white stuff, but the biggest problem I have is in the narrow conversion band where it will be freezing rain and sleet. It doesn't take much of that evil stuff to wreak havoc on the infrastructure.
> 
> The next 12 to 24 hours will be quite interesting as the models lock in on exactly what, when and where.



Well, I guess I owe Jag an apology.....again!  He 's been tellin me that for the past 2-3 days and I've just been shruggin it off. 

But, don't worry.....he'll say, "I told you so, I am the weather man."


----------



## Priest (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, and I checked that app out. Don't discount what they are predicting, and look a little closer at the decimal point.
> 
> Actually not a bad app, I just wouldn't use it for anything beyond going fishing, hunting our other outdoor activities prep.



No.... it says 14.9" of snow accumulation in Hiram 30141 by Wednesday....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He wasn't a real tall feller.
> 
> You're kidding right?



To expand, this wasn't meant as a condescending remark. When we get all of the models in place for a bonifide snow bomb it is easier to say what when and where. In cases such as this one, where it could very well be all rain, it is just impossible to say what, when and where, but it is possible to say "don't be surprised if!!! "  DDD and I are swapping texts over the different scenarios, and too much rain up front could well lead to convective warming making it tough even for a backside event.  We will just have to wait and see. Hope for the best, be prepared for the worst. 


Jeff C. said:


> Well, I guess I owe Jag an apology.....again!  He 's been tellin me that for the past 2-3 days and I've just been shruggin it off.
> 
> But, don't worry.....he'll say, "I told you so, I am the weather man."


Maybe I need to skip the models and start consulting him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> To expand, this wasn't meant as a condescending remark. When we get all of the models in place for a bonifide snow bomb it is easier to say what when and where. In cases such as this one, where it could very well be all rain, it is just impossible to say what, when and where, but it is possible to say "don't be surprised if!!! "  DDD and I are swapping texts over the different scenarios, and too much rain up front could well lead to convective warming making it tough even for a backside event.  We will just have to wait and see. Hope for the best, be prepared for the worst.
> 
> Maybe I need to skip the models and start consulting him.



Nah, don't do that. He also told me there was a Hurricane in the Gulf.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, don't do that. He also told me there was a Hurricane in the Gulf.



Remember all the fog at FPG? He said the hurricane in the Gulf blew it in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, don't do that. He also told me there was a Hurricane in the Gulf.


He's not too far off. The current pressures on the LPS that will be bringing us the rain is 1010mb. A Cat 1 Hurricane central pressure is 980 to 994mb. Don't ask me how, but he knows stuff and you might have just nailed down his strength. 

FWIW, and you prolly know this. A 9ft. sea is an 18 ft. wave, from bottom to crest. That's some pretty bad boating weather to be out in.




OFFSHORE WATERS FORECAST FOR THE GULF OF MEXICO NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL 946 AM EST MON NOV 25 2013  OFFSHORE WATERS FORECAST FOR THE GULF OF MEXICO  SEAS GIVEN AS SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT...WHICH IS THE AVERAGE HEIGHT OF THE HIGHEST 1/3 OF THE WAVES. INDIVIDUAL WAVES MAY BE MORE THAN TWICE THE SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT.  GMZ001-260300- SYNOPSIS FOR THE GULF OF MEXICO 946 AM EST MON NOV 25 2013  .SYNOPSIS...DISSIPATING STATIONARY FRONT EXTENDS FROM STRAITS OF FLORIDA TO 24N89W THEN TO 1013 MB LOW PRES CENTER AT 24N95W THEN S TO 19N92W. LOW PRES INTENSIFIES AS IT MOVES NE ACROSS N CENTRAL GULF TONIGHT WITH REINFORCING COLD FRONT SWEEPING SE ACROSS GULF THROUGH TUE NIGHT. STRONG NORTHERLY WINDS AND BUILDING SEAS FOLLOW FRONT WITH WINDS REACHING GALE FORCE IN WESTERN GULF TUE AND TUE  NIGHT. WINDS AND SEAS DIMINISH THROUGH FRI AS HIGH PRES N OF AREA WEAKENS.  $$  GMZ011-260300- NW GULF INCLUDING STETSON BANK- 946 AM EST MON NOV 25 2013  .TODAY...E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 7 TO 9 FT.  .TONIGHT...N WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS *6 TO 9 FT*. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND ISOLATED TSTMS. .TUE...NW TO N WINDS 25 TO 30 KT. SEAS 8 TO 10 FT. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND ISOLATED TSTMS. .TUE NIGHT...NW TO N WINDS 25 TO 30 KT. SEAS 8 TO 11 FT.  .WED...N TO NE WINDS 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 6 TO 8 FT.  .THU...NE TO E WINDS 10 KT. SEAS 3 TO 4 FT.  .FRI...E WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 2 TO 3 FT. 






</pre>


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 25, 2013)

I guess I better clean the gutters.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> I guess I better clean the gutters.


I'm gonna go spray PAM cooking spray on my satellite dish later this afternoon. It works, really!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm hot!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm hot!


Yeah, Quack said that about you at the FPG.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Priest what weather app are you talking about?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, Quack said that about you at the FPG.



 temperature hawt idjit.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's not too far off. The current pressures on the LPS that will be bringing us the rain is 1010mb. A Cat 1 Hurricane central pressure is 980 to 994mb. Don't ask me how, but he knows stuff and you might have just nailed down his strength.
> 
> FWIW, and you prolly know this. A 9ft. sea is an 18 ft. wave, from bottom to crest. That's some pretty bad boating weather to be out in.
> 
> ...


 
 Dang.....I'd better start payin closer attention to him and what he's listening to. He is constantly listening to his weather radio or watching the WC in his room. He has been telling me about other areas of the country also, and not just here, I reckon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice forecast. Thanks Hugh!


Hey Nic. Hold on to that thanks. That developing LPS in the gulf just caused them to amend the forecasted rain totals from 3 to 5" over the next couple of days.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2013)

I need more firewood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I need more firewood.



Especially with that sig line.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I need more firewood.



I need my firewood split. Know anybody with a log splitter?


----------



## Priest (Nov 25, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> GF has this as an App. http://www.myweather.com/index.html
> If you want a laugh put your zip in there and then click on Monday night, then Tuesday. Expecting over 20 inches here mostly Thundersnow.



This one is the one that told me 14.9"


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I need my firewood split. Know anybody with a log splitter?



I have one, he is 14 yr old and getting really good at splittin firewood!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 25, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Any updates?



more firewood needed


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 25, 2013)

Priest said:


> This one is the one that told me 14.9"



Well it was just updated, so now instead of over 20" for me it's _just_ 8". 

Whew and to think I was getting worried.


----------



## Holton (Nov 25, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> Maybe that's where Guy Sharpe used to get his data. As kids we would watch his forecast with hope that school would be out the next day only to wake to rain, but at least we had a chance.



Yeah sometimes thinking about it is bout as good as getting it.....


----------



## Priest (Nov 25, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> Well it was just updated, so now instead of over 20" for me it's _just_ 8".
> 
> Whew and to think I was getting worried.



It updated for me with a reduced number as well...

down from 14.9" to 14.7"  !!!!!

I think it is broken.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I need more firewood.


What'd you do? Haul it all down to deer camp?


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 25, 2013)

Priest said:


> This one is the one that told me 14.9"





Priest said:


> It updated for me with a reduced number as well...
> 
> down from 14.9" to 14.7"  !!!!!
> 
> I think it is broken.



I think it is a worthless phone app. I told her to delete it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> I think it is a worthless phone app.


That part you got correct.


----------



## Priest (Nov 25, 2013)

I just think it is funny


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Priest said:


> I just think it is funny


You think that's funny. You should have seen the last couple of model runs. There is no consistency yet, which leads me to believe that a resolution to this forecast is not a done deal yet. The NAM is running right now. I can't wait to see the 12 to 48 hour temp and comp refl. maps from those maps.


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 25, 2013)

Priest said:


> I just think it is funny



Yeah it was hilarious being awakened by her telling me they were expecting almost 2' of snow.  

I got up and checked my trustworthy sites(not this one, well at least not right away) and saw nothing. I then asked where pretell did she garner that prediction.........."my new phone weather app"


----------



## Priest (Nov 25, 2013)

mountainpass said:


> Yeah it was hilarious being awakened by her telling me they were expecting almost 2' of snow.
> 
> I got up and checked my trustworthy sites(not this one, well at least not right away) and saw nothing. I then asked where pretell did she garner that prediction.........."my new phone weather app"



That makes it even more funny!

When some of the reports late last night and early this morning started talking about the possibility of a french toast forecast.... i started getting TXT from some people asking me what it really was going to do.  I told them the same thing I tell them every year.  I dont know how to predict it... i just pay attention to people that do!  let me sleep, i have to be up at 0500!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel and Mountainpass do you think noaa.gov is a reliable weather site?


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're fixin to get hammered. Just sayin.



Formulating an escape plan as I type. Had to drive 20 miles back into town to get cell and internet service.


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 25, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Miguel and Mountainpass do you think noaa.gov is a reliable weather site?



Hmm a government ran website? LOL

Yeah they are probably a little to conservative for my tastes long range. I do give props to those that are willing to mention the possibly of the s word a long way out, especially if they hit it right a few times. 

Jonathan I look at several and take an average. Miguel and DDT do the same, but know where to look for the unmolested info.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Miguel and Mountainpass do you think noaa.gov is a reliable weather site?


That is painting with a mighty broad brush. I like to extract information from NOAA's Global Forecast System Model Analyses and Guidance site (GFS) and when within the 84 hour window of the event start comparing it to the North American Mesoscale Models (NAM). Although, the NAM tends to be extremely conservative on winter events. The GFS serves me better. 

DDD likes to use the European models, although they are much more accurate within the 48 to 60 hour window and tend to be extremely liberal / generous outside of that (ECMWF) Unisys.com is one location to find the Euro maps. 

Does that address the intent of your question?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Does that address the intent of your question?



Yes it does. Miguel are you in Bama or Georgia?


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 25, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Yes it does. Miguel are you in Bama or Georgia?



Trying to see if he should be trusted I see...., good work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

So far, on the new NAM runs, it has us entirely too warm for anything wintery to happen. According to the latest GFS run we won't see much until the backside of the system in the NW sector of the state. This run is valid for Wednesday morning around 10am, or 1500UTC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Yes it does. Miguel are you in Bama or Georgia?


Georgia since 1967 and drive a Chevy.  The 9 years prior to that were spent in Bama, but I wasn't of legal driving age then..


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2013)

I just heard thunder….oooo snow flurry just fell on my nose.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's the kicker that I'm hanging up on. Maybe it's me reading something into the maps that doesn't exist. The 200mb temps / wind flow plunges plenty far south (much further south and colder than the forecast surface temps) The 850mb temps show plenty of cold air depth further down into Ga also (both at the 48 hour model run) 
The 1000-500mb thickness seems to indicate that the twin lows will be picking up warm water from the Atlantic, thus keeping it too warm here for a winter event. 

That may be so, but with water temps off the coast in the mid 60's and convective lift to precip heights where the temps are abundantly below freezing would lead logic to dictate that we could be in for a mess, and the wrong parameters are being plugged in for these model runs. 

Afterall, all of these weather models are only as good as the information fed in by humans. At the end of the day, we can get close, but sometimes it's still a roll of the dice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I just heard thunder….oooo snow flurry just fell on my nose.


Go help Mrs. Hornet start a fire...


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel it is very interesting reading your info on the weather. You know a lot about weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Miguel it is very interesting reading your info on the weather. You know a lot about weather.


Not near as much as I'd like to.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

It is cloudy here......I do not see the sun.

I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It is cloudy here......I do not see the sun.
> 
> I will keep everyone updated.


Did you try using binoculars?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm starting to get worried  ....


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you try using binoculars?



Yes; maybe I should have used my telescope?


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 25, 2013)

I think it is going to blow right past us and not get a drop.
Just my hopeful .02


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go help Mrs. Hornet start a fire...



I don't need no help startin a fire. Been doing it for years all by myself, thank ya.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks and feels like something is coming but the deer ain't in a feeding frenzy where I am. So its gonna be just rain.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Nov 25, 2013)

Should I be going out right a bout now for the milk and bread run?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> I think it is going to blow right past us and not get a drop.
> Just my hopeful .02


Not get a drop of ice or snow, highly possible. Not get a drop of rain? Not a chance. We're about to get soaked.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I need my firewood split. Know anybody with a log splitter?



I sure do. I got 37 tons of fire wood splitting magnificence at my disposal. Bring all your firewood to my deer camp and we can "split" it there.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do? Haul it all down to deer camp?



The firewood is at deer camp. It needs to get hauled up here. To *my* house.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 25, 2013)

So far, looks like here in western NC, we're supposed to get covered in ice tonight, then washed away tomorrow by several inches of 30-some degree rain, then smothered in a pile of snow tomorrow night and Wednesday, all the while getting blown away by 45mph wind gusts. Yay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> So far, looks like here in western NC, we're supposed to get covered in ice tonight, then washed away tomorrow by several inches of 30-some degree rain, then smothered in a pile of snow tomorrow night and Wednesday, all the while getting blown away by 45mph wind gusts. Yay.


And that's just the beginning for you. We get a few breaks in the long range model runs, but you're neck of the woods might as well go into hibernation.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And that's just the beginning for you. We get a few breaks in the long range model runs, but you're neck of the woods might as well go into hibernation.



It's the global warmin', I tell you.  Sleeting pretty good here now.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 25, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's the global warmin', I tell you.  Sleeting pretty good here now.



Hey NCHB, how far are you from Max Patch? If there's suitable snow on MP I'm kicking around the idea of making a run for it with my daughter on Friday. She's 15 and never really seen a deep fun snow.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 25, 2013)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Hey NCHB, how far are you from Max Patch? If there's suitable snow on MP I'm kicking around the idea of making a run for it with my daughter on Friday. She's 15 and never really seen a deep fun snow.



I'm not too far at all from Max Patch, actually. If it goes like they say, there'll probably be a few inches up there by Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 25, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm not too far at all from Max Patch, actually. If it goes like they say, there'll probably be a few inches up there by Wednesday afternoon.



I have a good friend that lives off I-40 at the Waterville exit. I figured the snow will be there Wed but I'm obligated to family traditions until Friday


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 25, 2013)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> I have a good friend that lives off I-40 at the Waterville exit. I figured the snow will be there Wed but I'm obligated to family traditions until Friday



Not too many people down there.  I'm about two exits up from there. Good friend of mine lived down there for years until he retired from CP&L.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

If one of you fellas makes it up to the Patch take some pics. I'd love to see it with snow on it, and the view around it..


----------



## todd03blown (Nov 25, 2013)

The local mets are posting the S word now....


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If one of you fellas makes it up to the Patch take some pics. I'd love to see it with snow on it, and the view around it..



Ah the Patch. Back in '92 spent a while contemplating overnighting there, but decided the wind was too much to bear and continued north to more sheltered environs.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If one of you fellas makes it up to the Patch take some pics. I'd love to see it with snow on it, and the view around it..



This is one of the best I found on youtube


http://youtu.be/ji1V6930Eg4


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 26, 2013)

36 and raining


----------



## Matt.M (Nov 26, 2013)

34 and raining in Atlanta.  2 degrees, so close........


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

68 and clear in north Paulding


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

52 and rain here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 68 and clear in north Paulding


Idjit


Nicodemus said:


> 52 and rain here.


Yep.

33 and rain here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit
> 
> Yep.
> 
> 33 and rain here.





That could get interesting real quick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That could get interesting real quick.


It needs to go the other way. I have a 10:30 dr's appt to turn this nose spigot off. 
The Fireball Cinnamon Whiskey didn't work..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It needs to go the other way. I have a 10:30 dr's appt to turn this nose spigot off.
> The Fireball Cinnamon Whiskey didn't work..



Lack of sufficient quantity must have been the issue.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lack of sufficient quantity must have been the issue.


Well it cured my throat, which is what I got it for, now the stuff done moved up in my head. Ain't know way I'm snortin any Fireball.


----------



## mountainpass (Nov 26, 2013)

At 1800' elevation it's 43, never got below 40 all night.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

It was 36 in Canton this morning at 6 AM. I work in Johns Creek and it was 33 there at 7 AM this morning.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I sure do. I got 37 tons of fire wood splitting magnificence at my disposal. Bring all your firewood to my deer camp and we can "split" it there.



Now, what good is MY firewood gonna do ME if it's at YOUR deer camp?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2013)

Forecast just switched from rain/snow to all sleet/snow.  Imby


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

> Forecast just switched from rain/snow to all sleet/snow. Imby



Where are you located Pappy?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Where are you located Pappy?



Dawsonville


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Just lookin.....


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just lookin.....



Nuttin' to see but rain


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nuttin' to see but rain





Yep. Fair amount of rain too.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like it is snowing in Ellijay now. http://northganow.com/community-etc/?page_id=85


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 26, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Forecast just switched from rain/snow to all sleet/snow.  Imby



What's it doing now?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

It's raining


----------



## Resica (Nov 26, 2013)

Snowed here a little this morning. Raining and 33 degrees now. Getting snow at the cabin though!! Should have white on the ground for buck season up there.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> What's it doing now?



Dihydrogen monoxide is falling from the sky.


----------



## Matt.M (Nov 26, 2013)

As Todd said earlier, Snow is really getting mentioned for Atlanta in the AM.  I'm not under any illusion that it's going to stick but it would be cool to see some white stuff flying.

Any thoughts Miguel?


----------



## Naturegirl (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmmmm, I don't think they're talking to us today.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Matt.M said:


> As Todd said earlier, Snow is really getting mentioned for Atlanta in the AM.  I'm not under any illusion that it's going to stick but it would be cool to see some white stuff flying.
> 
> Any thoughts Miguel?





Naturegirl said:


> Hmmmm, I don't think they're talking to us today.



Miguel is a little "under the weather" today. I know he had a Dr's appt today. Not sure what time though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Miguel is a little "under the weather" today. I know he had a Dr's appt today. Not sure what time though.



I feel like death  
Here it still stands  

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8277076&postcount=336


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I feel like death
> Here it still stands
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8277076&postcount=336



I sowwy!  Hope you better soon!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wind advisory for most of GA tomorrow. Saturated ground + 40mph gusts = lots of fallen trees. Y'all be extra alert.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

Say a prayer for the linemen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer for the linemen.



I agree totally Nic. I'm going to add an additional prayer for our firefighters also, folks tend to overlook the dangers they encounter with bad weather.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2013)

Can ya'll give me some insight for Central Florida tonight? I.E Tornadoes.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Say a prayer for the linemen.



Could get bad for sure.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 26, 2013)

Just went to the race track to stock up on milk, candy and junk food.  It seems way to warm, but the forecast is still calling for sleet and snow tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 26, 2013)

Holy Moly! The sky just opened up here and it's POURING.


----------



## DDD (Nov 26, 2013)

Whats up peeps?  

If you thought you might get out of going to work tomorrow, I'm sorry you are going to have to get up and go.

This storm is nothing more than a tease.

Latest RAP Model says middle Alabama and extreme North GA is the winner.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 27, 2013)

Snow mixing with rain in the 30040
 36degrees


----------



## Sargent (Nov 27, 2013)

Sleet/rain/a little bit of snow during my commute from Woodstock to Alpharetta.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2013)

Mernin kids ........ Ham an cheeeeez samich and then time to werk


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 27, 2013)

Pretty heavy dusting in north Heard County this morning. Try to get a picture when it gets a little lighter outside.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2013)

45, breezy, and wet here. One of those days you build a slow fire, set a pot of chili to simmer, and have a pot of coffee close by.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2013)

Brother works at Ga power , working a double , says its snow flurries and ice just south of Atlanta.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Brother works at Ga power , working a double , says its snow flurries and ice just south of Atlanta.





Line crew or generating plant?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 27, 2013)

Definitely winter here this morning-28* right now, 25mph+ wind, couple inches of snow on the ground and still putting it down. We're under a winter storm warning until midnight tonight.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

NCHillbilly you are lucky. You get to see snow at least every winter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 27, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> NCHillbilly you are lucky. You get to see snow at least every winter.



Or not. I like snow, but you get tired of it really quick when it happens 2-3 times a week from now until mid-April, and you have to drive 80 miles a day to work and back through it.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

> I like snow, but you get tired of it really quick when it happens 2-3 times a week from now until mid-April, and you have to drive 80 miles a day to work and back through it



Is the 80 miles round trip or one way?  I drive 70 round trip.


----------



## orrb (Nov 27, 2013)

got a little dusting here in south paulding county.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 27, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Is the 80 miles round trip or one way?  I drive 70 round trip.



Round trip.


----------



## Matt.M (Nov 27, 2013)

DDD said:


> Whats up peeps?
> 
> This storm is nothing more than a tease.



GREAT to have you back Triple D.  Now let's get to some winter storm predicting.  I've heard we are going to have a real good chance of some cold weather around the 5th.


----------



## savreds (Nov 27, 2013)

It was about 65 when I left for work at 6:00 this morning, they just said it's 47 and the wind is howling down on the coast.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 28, 2013)

26 degrees out right now. Lot of frost on the ground. Mr. just went to the squirrel woods with my dog. I feel bad for him (my dog) it's COLD out there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2013)

28 with a heavy frost here. Mighty nice mornin`. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 28, 2013)

16 here this morning and EVERYTHING froze stiff. Now if Mr. Whitetail would just cruise by....


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 28, 2013)

Was only 19 here but Im proud the wind ain't blowing


----------



## Crickett (Nov 28, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> 26 degrees out right now. Lot of frost on the ground. Mr. just went to the squirrel woods with my dog. I feel bad for him (my dog) it's COLD out there!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 28, 2013)

12* here this morning with several inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 28, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> 26 degrees out right now. Lot of frost on the ground. Mr. just went to the squirrel woods with my dog. I feel bad for him (my dog) it's COLD out there!


----------



## Cowdog07 (Nov 29, 2013)

What's the validity to the models for Dec. 10th-11th?
I know its a good ways out.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 29, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





NCHillbilly said:


>



 Thank you, thank you....I'm here all week!


----------



## todd03blown (Nov 29, 2013)

Cowdog07 said:


> What's the validity to the models for Dec. 10th-11th?
> I know its a good ways out.



The winter weather FB groups are all over those runs! A couple of them feel really strong that an icing event will take place and impact a good part of GA. 

Very curious to see the thoughts of M. and DDD on this.


----------



## DDD (Nov 30, 2013)

todd03blown said:


> The winter weather FB groups are all over those runs! A couple of them feel really strong that an icing event will take place and impact a good part of GA.
> 
> Very curious to see the thoughts of M. and DDD on this.




I am keeping an eye on it.  Anytime you start trying to put faith in a model that is 9-10 days out and banking your hopes or nightmares on it, you are dreaming for sure.

The GFS keeps bringing a major winter hit Dec. 9-10 for the Charlotte down to Augusta - Lawrenceville - Gainesville -Savannah - Charlston - Myrtle Beach - North Carolina Coast area.

I don't buy it.  Not one bit.  What I do buy is an over running event that is more ice than snow.  It also shows snow back in Alabama with rain in between.  It just never happens like that.

What I think is, the GFS sees the players on the field, it just doesn't know how to resolve it all.  The cold air will be in place, the moisture will be in place.  LPS will be off the coast, HPS will have the cold locked in deep in the SE and the High pressure will be pushing as well back in Texas.  

Wedge set up for sure.  I see Ice if anything.

I caution everyone getting all giddy about models 9-10 days out though.  The GFS and EURO many times has fantasy storms 9-10 days out.  All the time.  When those scenarios slide in under 7 days, then we have something to really talk about.


----------



## Cowdog07 (Nov 30, 2013)

As always thanks for the updates and good to hear from you DDD. I figured it was to far out, but fun to anticipate.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm gonna give it a few more days so I can watch in on the new graphical forecast product the NWS has. Kind of a neat interactive map.

http://preview.weather.gov/graphical/


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 30, 2013)

Cold rain..


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 30, 2013)

Prepare now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Cold rain..


If that, the early models show cold chasing the rain, but it IS 10 days out you know.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that, the early models show cold chasing the rain, but it IS 10 days out you know.



We do this every year . The safe bet is cold rain.


----------



## InBuckHunter (Nov 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cold weather does not effect the mosquito population near as much as drought does.  Our northern states have some of the most vicious mosquito populations in the country.



Yes we do, but I found a way to stop them it is called a ThermaCELL Mosquito Repellent Appliances. I only got bit two times this year & no spraying smelly stuff on me.
I have also found deer like the smell, I had a small doe come within 5' of me with the ThermaCELL running in early bow season.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/ThermaCell-Camo-Mosquito-Repellent/4242368

They are good to stay warm with when it gets cold, just tuck inside your coat.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 30, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> We do this every year . The safe bet is cold rain.


Yeah but every year I don't see all spoons in persimmon seeds  OR nearly jet black fuzzy worms.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 30, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah but every year I don't see all spoons in persimmon seeds  OR nearly jet black fuzzy worms.



I did find a jet black fuzzy worm on my coop the other day.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 30, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> I did find a jet black fuzzy worm on my coop the other day.



It's on!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

I squashed one of them jet black fuzzy worms with my leg a couple of years ago and still have a scare! That's was some of the worst pain/burning I have ever felt.... No more for me thanks!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Dec 1, 2013)

DDD said:


> I am keeping an eye on it.  Anytime you start trying to put faith in a model that is 9-10 days out and banking your hopes or nightmares on it, you are dreaming for sure.
> 
> The GFS keeps bringing a major winter hit Dec. 9-10 for the Charlotte down to Augusta - Lawrenceville - Gainesville -Savannah - Charlston - Myrtle Beach - North Carolina Coast area.
> 
> ...



Hello GON weather experts!!!!!
What's the latest models saying for Dec.9-10????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

mewabbithunter said:


> Hello GON weather experts!!!!!
> What's the latest models saying for Dec.9-10????


Who's this guy talking to?
We've got weather geeks and weather nerds, but I'd haven't seen an expert around here yet..


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's this guy talking to?
> We've got weather geeks and weather nerds, but I'd haven't seen an expert around here yet..






I think he's talking to you and DDD. Now if you could answer the question and include Friday and Saturday in SWGA, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> I think he's talking to you and DDD. Now if you could answer the question and include Friday and Saturday in SWGA, I'd appreciate it!


Give us about 4 days and we'll look at it. Right now the models haven't resolved and the GFS is convinced that we'll still be in the low 60's during those days. I'm not buying it........................yet. But given our traditional late fall weather, that would be the status quo. Don't make book on anything until we get closer to 5 or 6 days out. The models just aren't close to reliable until that point, and even then..............


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 1, 2013)

I know it's supposed to warm back up, but I'm wondering about the rain down south.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> I know it's supposed to warm back up, but I'm wondering about the rain down south.


Reckon we'll just have to wait n see. Just take you some rain gear and a couple of concrete blocks, in case it's windy.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon we'll just have to wait n see. Just take you some rain gear and a couple of concrete blocks, in case it's windy.


----------



## DDD (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree with Miguel... experts???  ummm.... we don't get paid... so we are GON Weather Guessers.  

As for the 8th and 9th...

We might as well include the 11th and 12th....


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2013)

Gotta be something brewing for DDD to be here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 1, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Gotta be something brewing for DDD to be here



you can say that again!


----------



## DDD (Dec 1, 2013)

Right now the EURO and the GFS are showing CAD events for the traditional CAD prone areas of Virginia, NC, SC and NE GA.  Both for the 8th/9th time frame and the 11th/12th time frame.  Back to back events.

CAD events are tough on models and forecasters.  Models usually "see" the cold air, however they don't ever truly handle it right.  What I mean is they might show 38° and raining at Athens.  However, if the HPS is centered up over NYC and is showing say 1040 and the isobars are pressing back down the back side of the apps, we KNOW its not going to be 38° and raining.  Especially if wet bulb temps are in the teens.  Which looking at the denseness of the air that is forecasted that is what we would be dealing with.

Right now it's still too far out to nail down details.  What I do know is that the models are showing the right high pressure, in the right position, with the right moisture over running the cold air in the right place.  

I don't care what any MET says on t.v. or internet, you cannot nail these things down until they are inside 48 hours and even then they are tricky.  Alah January 2001.  Do we need reminding?  

One thing is for sure, the cold HPS are lining up just like we talked about months ago.  

The downside of all of this is we are talking about strictly ice in the CAD only areas.  This would not be a wide spread event.  It would be an area typical like Athens to Winder to Lawrenceville, to Cumming, to Gainesville to Lula up to Hartwell and points NE.


----------



## DDD (Dec 1, 2013)

Also, the NWS in PTC is seeing it too... they mentioned it today in their Disco..

SO MADE NO CHANGES TO SATURDAY /AS THE
SIGNIFICANT COOL-DOWN STARTS/ AND BEYOND BECAUSE OF THAT
UNCERTAINTY. WILL BE INTERESTING TO SEE WHAT SENSIBLE WEATHER
IMPACTS OCCUR WITH THE DIABATICALLY-ENHANCED CAD EVENT FOR EARLY
NEXT WEEK. SEE PREVIOUS DISCUSSION BELOW.



A COLD AIR DAMMING EVENT LOOKS TO SET UP FOR SUNDAY.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks  for the update GON weather guessers!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 1, 2013)

To be clear though, Western Tennessee, Kentucky, Arkansas, northern Miss and Virginia are for sure in for a very real chance at a devastating ice storm.

The reason being is that the majority of the rain.  2"+ will fall in those areas while the temps are BELOW freezing for sure.  If we get into a CAD situation here our rain amounts would be less, but possibly still significant just not that devastating.  

It will be something to watch this week for sure.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't like this update. Don't need no ice storms.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> I don't like this update. Don't need no ice storms.


There are homes available in Valdosta...


----------



## DDD (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking at some other data about this storm, from Dallas up to Memphis / Nashville on Friday, this storm is going to be NASTY in the form of ICE.  

Also, Northern MS or Northern Alabama may get in on  the action as well.

If you have family or travel from Dallas to Memphis Friday to Monday of next week... I would pay attention.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 1, 2013)

DDD,
We will be in Illinois this week from Wed to Sunday night or Monday morning then traveling home right through Paducah, Nashville etc headed home. Any advice you can give on the best time to travel back would be greatly appreciated. I don't like ice. Especially if I have to travel through it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2013)

Ice , ice baby.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

Greene728 said:


> DDD,
> We will be in Illinois this week from Wed to Sunday night or Monday morning then traveling home right through Paducah, Nashville etc headed home. Any advice you can give on the best time to travel back would be greatly appreciated. I don't like ice. Especially if I have to travel through it.


March or April, unless you have chains for your tires.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ice , ice baby.....


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking at wunderground and weather.gov it looks like warm rain for the next 6 days imby.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Illegal post!!!! Mods, illegal post!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Looking at wunderground and weather.gov it looks like warm rain for the next 6 days imby.


I already said that, but you can't trust any of them...


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 2, 2013)

DDD said:


> If you have family or travel from Dallas to Memphis Friday to Monday of next week... I would pay attention.



UGH, I'm flying into Dallas late Friday night and then driving north to Kansas, for some monster bucks, on Saturday.  DDD, do you think they will be taking flights into DFW then?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

Matt.M said:


> UGH, I'm flying into Dallas late Friday night and then driving north to Kansas, for some monster bucks, on Saturday.  DDD, do you think they will be taking flights into DFW then?


Here's what WXSouth has posted on their Facebook page this morning. 

Agree with Wxrisk here. The trend is blocking  up north as time goes by, so the big Arctic high is forced to spread out  nationwide next weekend, with a piece breaking off that sets up damming  in VA and NC and possibly includes a Miller B type  transformation by Monday. High pressure remains inland all the time.   Bad news for Kentucky and Tennessee to Arkansas and even north Texas at  first with major icing there, then strong damming event, not shown too  well on GFS yet, but it's getting there, for eastern sides of Apps.  Virginia would be hit hard in this ice storm.  Beyond that, cold air and  high pressure sprawls with tremendous Arctic air covering much of the  nation especially Rockies eastward, with an active storm track  continuing. Many Winter storm threats even beyond next weekend for many  areas central and east probably  #active 


***  ALERT ** ALERT ***      SNOW / ICE STORM  THREAT FOR 
  DEC  8-9-10 IS  iNCREASING ...  0Z OP-GFS IS COLDER  & WETTER ...

 MAJOR  ICE STORM THREAT LOOMS 

  the areas  affected  are 

 southern OH     Moderate snow 

 western third of MD -- all snow  Could be heavy

 central and eastern PA  -- includ PHilly--   significant snow

 Northern half of KY   snow to Moderate ice 


ALL of  WESTERN  VA  (from  Wythville to   lake Anna to  Dulles) -- SIGNIFICANT  snow to    heavy ICE

 Central  and Northeast VA  -- includes RIC metro and Middle peninsula  and  Northern Neck -- SOME SNow  TONS of  sleet and freez rain... MAJOR  ICE  STORM  ??   

 Central and eastern  MD  -- includes  DCA to  BWI  into Lower MD eastern shore --   significant snow then    Ice 

 THE   0Z MONDAY  GFS MODEL HAS COME IN COLDER and wetter ...  with    temps never  reaching 30 degrees over RIC   for   30 hrs  during the  event   from   early   DEC 8  8MA  DEC 9 

  this looks  REALLY   BAD ...   still some time  to watch this but  I dont like the trend...as  we get closer to this event it looks colder and wetter


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 2, 2013)

So, this ice storm might not get all the way down here, in Forsyth GA, right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is the WxRisk Facebook post WxSouth is referring to. (***NOTE*** I am not a big Alan Huffman fan, as he usually gets i wrong for our area, but this forecast is very down to earth and practical) 

This is what   the  0Z gfs  snoWfall maps  look like  for  dec 8-9 .

  These  IMAGES   come from 2 different web sites  BUT Both  same the  same thing: a ;lot of  snow for   sw and  west central and nw  VA....    decent snow in RIC metro  ... then ICE

   this is NOT FACT.  It shoud be taken as FACT.  This is   just One  possibility.   For example A  1  or  2 degree F  change in temps  ABOVE   the ground ..say 200 feet up or  4000 feet  up...COULD  make this all  Ice  .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> So, this ice storm might not get all the way down here, in Forsyth GA, right?


It never has been forecast for that.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 2, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> So, this ice storm might not get all the way down here, in Forsyth GA, right?



In my "expert" opinion  you will be fine.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It never has been forecast for that.



I know...but I just like to make sure when to ask HMIMBY 



PappyHoel said:


> In my "expert" opinion  you will be fine.



Yippee!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2013)

To answer the Dallas / Fort Worth question. 

Here's your forecast for that area. Note, drizzle and 30 degrees = ice, and then a good chance of snow again on Sunday.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> To answer the Dallas / Fort Worth question.



Thanks MC!  That forecast works well for me, fly in Midnight on Friday, crash at the folks, and pack the truck & head north on Saturday by 10AM.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Folks at work call y'all Weather Gurus!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2013)

Matt.M said:


> Thanks MC!  That forecast works well for me, fly in Midnight on Friday, crash at the folks, and pack the truck & head north on Saturday by 10AM.



Yikes, its all in the wording right...


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> March or April, unless you have chains for your tires.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yikes, its all in the wording right...



Hey BG, you are right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks like that Bermuda high is going to dominate after all and not even most of the east coast/ Va. etc will get in on the fun. Too warm. Plenty of moisture, but just too warm. 

Now, for that Dallas forecast, who was it heading that way? Check these maps out..


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 3, 2013)

MC,
Is the Ky TN area still looking at a ice event? Really concerned about traveling back from Illinois Sunday night Monday morning. I know you and DDD may not be professionals as you say, but I put stock in yall's evaluations as your more often right than wrong.


----------



## mewabbithunter (Dec 3, 2013)

Greene728 said:


> MC,
> Is the Ky TN area still looking at a ice event? Really concerned about traveling back from Illinois Sunday night Monday morning. I know you and DDD may not be professionals as you say, but I put stock in yall's evaluations as your more often right than wrong.



There GON WEATHER GUESSERS.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2013)

Greene728 said:


> MC,
> Is the Ky TN area still looking at a ice event? Really concerned about traveling back from Illinois Sunday night Monday morning. I know you and DDD may not be professionals as you say, but I put stock in yall's evaluations as your more often right than wrong.


According to the second map i posted previousy, temp map, it will be way too warm. Stay tuned while the maps make up their minds...


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sooooo......what are the maps saying???


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Dec 3, 2013)

Reading over Spann's afternoon blog, he's hinting at another good shot of cold air in here next week. Any thoughts on this? I really hate the 70's that are being forecast for later this week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2013)

Greene728 said:


> Sooooo......what are the maps saying???


Doooood 

The precip map, those tiny little numbers over the colored areas? Those are the rainfall totals.

The temp map, the dotted purple line that says '0'? That is the freezing line. The blue isobars (lines) are the temps below freezing, the red isobars are the temps above freezing. 

Anymore questions Alice


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doooood
> 
> The precip map, those tiny little numbers over the colored areas? Those are the rainfall totals.
> 
> ...



Why I gotta be Alice???
Do me a favor and move that red line about 100miles west! Headed through Chattanooga now headed north. Hoping for the best Mel.


----------



## todd03blown (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks like VA is about to get pounded with some pretty significant ice! If this all comes to fruition I feel for my parents who are in Greene county. This appears to be in the worst spot, at least with the current model runs and what some folks are forecasting as of this afternoon.


----------



## cjones (Dec 4, 2013)

Hopefully that little purple line stays at least as far west as it shows now.  I'm going to central PA next Tues-Thurs for work.  REALLY don't want to get iced in up there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 4, 2013)

Where the winter weather go?


----------



## Resica (Dec 4, 2013)

cjones said:


> Hopefully that little purple line stays at least as far west as it shows now.  I'm going to central PA next Tues-Thurs for work.  REALLY don't want to get iced in up there.



Where you going?


----------



## cjones (Dec 4, 2013)

Resica said:


> Where you going?



Newville.


----------



## Resica (Dec 4, 2013)

Where's that? York County?


----------



## cjones (Dec 4, 2013)

Resica said:


> Where's that? York County?



Don't know the county. It's about half hour west of Mechanicsburg/Harrisburg I think.


----------



## Resica (Dec 4, 2013)

I see, it's west of Carlisle , in Cumberland county. No snow there now


----------



## DDD (Dec 4, 2013)

The storm that is brewing for Texas, Arkansas, Western Tenn, Kentucky, VA, and parts of NC is going to miss us but nail us with rain.  And lots of it.

However, eyes shift to Dec. 12th time frame and even the 14th/15th time frame.

Both the Canadian and the EURO have the storm on the 12th.  Plenty of cold... no problem and one heck of a ice storm set up on 15th.  Still a long ways out, but the storm on the 12th has my interest.  

At least it is something to follow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

DDD said:


> The storm that is brewing for Texas, Arkansas, Western Tenn, Kentucky, VA, and parts of NC is going to miss us but nail us with rain.  And lots of it.
> 
> However, eyes shift to Dec. 12th time frame and even the 14th/15th time frame.
> 
> ...


Dang , I had my pank ice skates out and all ready to go !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

DDD said:


> The storm that is brewing for Texas, Arkansas, Western Tenn, Kentucky, VA, and parts of NC is going to miss us but nail us with rain.  And lots of it.
> 
> However, eyes shift to Dec. 12th time frame and even the 14th/15th time frame.
> 
> ...



You know my feeling on those two Socialist models..
I'll be waiting on the GFS to come into compliance before I put any stock in a wishcast like that one. WxSouth and WxRisk on FB have both been caught on this system hitting today and tomorrow by slamming the GFS for not catching up and preaching the Euro and Canadian. 

But like I always say, time will tell. The pure absence of any solar activity and lack of NAO and AO negativity is the key I think.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 5, 2013)

73 today in the hood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> 73 today in the hood.



Dude  that's swemon weather!


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2013)

Uh Houston... we might have a problem...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

DDD said:


> Uh Houston... we might have a problem...



No kidding, that would be nasty!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 5, 2013)

What?


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 5, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> What?


----------



## DDD (Dec 5, 2013)

Let me be clear, after looking around at some model runs, I don't have any real reason to believe that we are going to see ice in GA Saturday / Sunday.  However, I am not completely ruling it out just yet.  

Models have trended colder and colder down the back side of the Apps with every model run.

With that said, I am much, much more interested in the 12/12 - 12/13 time frame.  It's right at a week and both the Canadian and the EURO have a significant winter storm on tap for ALL of Georgia, including middle and south GA.

The GFS is not on board yet, but the Canadian and EURO locked onto the winter storm that is raging right now in the heart of the country before the GFS even sniffed it.

So yes.  In another 48-72 hours we really could be focusing hard at next Thursday / Friday time frame...  Here is a little eye candy from today's EURO snow model forecast.

Now, it may all go to the Bahamas in a hand basket and be 70° by Thursday but at least it's there and it's something to watch.


----------



## todd03blown (Dec 5, 2013)

Good stuff right there! The northern counties need more blue and pink...


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 5, 2013)

Better get the generator gassed up and propane in the heater.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

DDD said:


> Let me be clear, after looking around at some model runs, I don't have any real reason to believe that we are going to see ice in GA Saturday / Sunday.  However, I am not completely ruling it out just yet.
> 
> Models have trended colder and colder down the back side of the Apps with every model run.
> 
> ...



Now dats some high quality H2O!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm ready for winter!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for winter!



Well there is an awfully warm breeze outside this morning.  Winter can wait.  But DDD has his eye on late next week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Went to bed it was 68° outside last night. Woke up this morning it's 68° outside. This weather sucks.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went to bed it was 68° outside last night. Woke up this morning it's 68° outside. *This weather sucks*.



X2! Don't like deer hunting in the heat! Old man winter has his phone turned off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> X2! Don't like deer hunting in the heat! Old man winter has his phone turned off.


Well, I'm gonna call his pager in about an hour so he'll answer his phone. I'm tired of this garbage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Back to wearing shorts . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back to wearing shorts . .



I'm. Freezing tadeaf in Paulding..... Temps dipped down to 70 last night ..... I need a fire!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm. Freezing tadeaf in Paulding..... Temps dipped down to 70 last night ..... I need a fire!


Monon


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon



That wasn't nice!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 6, 2013)

Monon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That wasn't nice!


A lot nicer than what I could have said..



Jeff Raines said:


> Monon?


Surely you've heard the story by now.


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went to bed it was 68° outside last night. Woke up this morning it's 68° outside. This weather sucks.



Heck, we slept with the windows open and the ceiling fans on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2013)

Prayers for the safety of the linemen and first responders as they make their way to wherever the ice storm does damage. Godspeed and stay safe.

My old HQs just sent line crews out headed to Arkansas this mornin`.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Prayers for the safety of the linemen and first responders as they make their way to wherever the ice storm does damage. Godspeed and stay safe.
> 
> My old HQs just sent line crews out headed to Arkansas this mornin`.



X athousand. We got close to 900+ rolling already, and more getting ready to go. Ice storms are da debil


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Prayers for the safety of the linemen and first responders as they make their way to wherever the ice storm does damage. Godspeed and stay safe.
> 
> My old HQs just sent line crews out headed to Arkansas this mornin`.





Hornet22 said:


> X athousand. We got close to 900+ rolling already, and more getting ready to go. Ice storms are da debil


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2013)

Saw on twitter where Dallas has 2-4" of Ice and sleet on the ROADS.  Yikes.  Texas, Arkansas, West Tenn. and Kentucky are going to be completely wrecked by tonight.

We will not see any ice this weekend anywhere in GA, however it will sneak as close as upstate South Carolina.  A whole lot closer than anyone ever thought it would get.

For now the EURO and the Canadian have lost the storm for next week, but I am not freaking out.  It's just one model run.  

But to Miguel's point, this weather sucks.  The weather at Thanksgiving was COLD.  Now I am wearing shorts?  Nuts.

Something else that is nuts.  This.  Decatur Alabama is 38° and Rainbow City, Alabama is 74°.  Crazy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

DDD said:


> Saw on twitter where Dallas has 2-4" of Ice and sleet on the ROADS.  Yikes.  Texas, Arkansas, West Tenn. and Kentucky are going to be completely wrecked by tonight.
> 
> We will not see any ice this weekend anywhere in GA, however it will sneak as close as upstate South Carolina.  A whole lot closer than anyone ever thought it would get.
> 
> ...



Triple D's .... Everything is different in Alabama!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

DDD said:


> Something else that is nuts.  This.  Decatur Alabama is 38° and Rainbow City, Alabama is 74°.  Crazy!


Splittin the Appalachain ridge that runs from the Cumberland Plateau on down to McCalla Alabama where it dies out.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 6, 2013)

Bow hunting cloths on this evening. Had to fire the thermocell off. Im


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2013)

I am loving these temps...it has been some great fishing weather. Be fine with me if it stayed like this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

I've searched all of the way out to Dec. 20th and there just isn't a strong enough trend to bring us anything worth talking about. The real cold air stays bottled up on our northern border with Canada. The worst part is, heliophysical activity is dead, nada, nil and the 3d sun app has gone to sleep. Thus the NAO is neutral to positive for the foreseeable future, meaning no atlantic HPS blocking will be setting up and forcing the colder air to the SE, plus the upper level jets just aren't cooperating in that area either. Looks like another bummer of a winter unless something changes from January on  out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've searched all of the way out to Dec. 20th and there just isn't a strong enough trend to bring us anything worth talking about. The real cold air stays bottled up on our northern border with Canada. The worst part is, heliophysical activity is dead, nada, nil and the 3d sun app has gone to sleep. Thus the NAO is neutral to positive for the foreseeable future, meaning no atlantic HPS blocking will be setting up and forcing the colder air to the SE, plus the upper level jets just aren't cooperating in that area either. Looks like another bummer of a winter unless something changes from January on  out.



 



No tellin' this year, though. We had 4" of snow on the ground and 12* lows this time last week, now it's 64* two hours after dark.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> No tellin' this year, though. We had 4" of snow on the ground and 12* lows this time last week, now it's 64* two hours after dark.


Roger that, and our temps will start dropping here after midnight and won't stop until they hit the mid 40's around noon on Sunday. I reckon that means it might get a little breezy at some point or other the next day and a half.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2013)

In the last hour here, it went from 64* to 51* and the wind is whippin'. I think the front is upon us.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Strong wind and sideways rain in north Paulding.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm still calling for a colder than normal winter.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I'm still calling for a colder than normal winter.



Based on ? Please enlighten us......


----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've searched all of the way out to Dec. 20th and there just isn't a strong enough trend to bring us anything worth talking about. The real cold air stays bottled up on our northern border with Canada. The worst part is, heliophysical activity is dead, nada, nil and the 3d sun app has gone to sleep. Thus the NAO is neutral to positive for the foreseeable future, meaning no atlantic HPS blocking will be setting up and forcing the colder air to the SE, plus the upper level jets just aren't cooperating in that area either. Looks like another bummer of a winter unless something changes from January on  out.



Sounds like a good winter to me.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Roger that, and our temps will start dropping here after midnight and won't stop until they hit the mid 40's around noon on Sunday. I reckon that means it might get a little breezy at some point or other the next day and a half.



It's already colder than expected! 43 IMBY


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice outside compared to the past couple of mornings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Sounds like a good winter to me.


You need to move to Key West


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this new tool that NOAA is testing out. One thing it tells me is that the ArkLaTex region is getting hammered and that you couldn't pay me to be in Memphis Tn. now through Tuesday.

http://preview.weather.gov/graphical/


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Dec 8, 2013)

Is anyone there? Anyone... Anyone... Bueller...


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm really enjoying this new tool that NOAA is testing out. One thing it tells me is that the ArkLaTex region is getting hammered and that you couldn't pay me to be in Memphis Tn. now through Tuesday.
> 
> http://preview.weather.gov/graphical/


 This is a great tool I hope they keep it!
Let's you know at a glance what is going on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

UBER-DIESEL said:


> Is anyone there? Anyone... Anyone... Bueller...



You just missed us,, we all stayed " here"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

UBER-DIESEL said:


> Is anyone there? Anyone... Anyone... Bueller...


----------



## Dutch (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to move to Key West



Nope I live in SOUTH Georgia for a reason and it isn't for the snow and ice. I had enough of that crap in Germany.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

Dutch said:


> Nope I live in SOUTH Georgia for a reason and it isn't for the snow and ice. I had enough of that crap in Germany.


You mean North Florida. Y'all don't get the snow and ice we can get up here in Ga. anyway. What you whining about? Oh, BTW, nice avatar. You could put that one to good use in the $15 thread in the Political Forum.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all don't get the snow and ice we can get up here in Ga.(You mean South Tennessee? ):ke anyway. What you whining about? Oh, BTW, nice avatar. You could put that one to good use in the $15 thread in the Political Forum.



Fixed for you.

 I stay out of the political forum nowdays...I can't handle all the stupidty.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice day for ducks.


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2013)

Picked up a fresh 4" at camp Friday night, 4 " at home yesterday and they are calling for 3"-6" tomorrow here!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Resica said:


> Picked up a fresh 4" at camp Friday night, 4 " at home yesterday and they are calling for 3"-6" tomorrow here!!


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Resica said:


>



My kids are ready for some snow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

What happened to winter down here?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 9, 2013)

Resica said:


> Picked up a fresh 4" at camp Friday night, 4 " at home yesterday and they are calling for 3"-6" tomorrow here!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> What happened to winter down here?


HERE'S the post I was gonna reply to.................  forgot what I was gonna say!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HERE'S the post I was gonna reply to.................  forgot what I was gonna say!!!!!!!




They say the mind is the first thing to go...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> They say the mind is the first thing to go...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HERE'S the post I was gonna reply to.................  forgot what I was gonna say!!!!!!!





Nicodemus said:


> They say the mind is the first thing to go...


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2013)

Some from the mountains.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


oh hush!


Resica said:


> Some from the mountains.


~sigh~ I could handle a few days of looking at that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh hush!
> 
> ~sigh~ I could handle a few days of looking at that!


Well bookmark the posts or just print em off and stare at em.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well bookmark the posts or just print em off and stare at em.


I'll just head your way when you give me the heads up then.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

It just commenced a fearsome rain here.73 degrees too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It just commenced a fearsome rain here.73 degrees too.



Are you running around in the front yard nekkid making chicken noises?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Are you running around in the front yard nekkid making chicken noises?





Not hardly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Are you running around in the front yard nekkid making chicken noises?


Idjit. 

He's makin Guinea noises....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit.
> 
> He's makin Guinea noises....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

I forgot about his love for that particular bird!


----------



## cjones (Dec 9, 2013)

Resica said:


> Picked up a fresh 4" at camp Friday night, 4 " at home yesterday and they are calling for 3"-6" tomorrow here!!



What part of PA are you in?  I'll be landing in Baltimore around 9am tomorrow then driving to the Carlisle, PA area.  I'm going to have to dig out my 'real' winter coat from my Iowa days for this trip!


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 9, 2013)

Well we made it back from the carnage of what is  Southern Illinois, West Ky, and Western Tn Saturday evening after Ole Cleon came bustin in. Mount Vernon down to around Hopkinsville was terrible. There were so many overturned big rigs and abonded autos it was insane on I-57 and 24. The body shops in that area are gonna be on double time for a while. Prayers go out to all that were affected as it was truly bad with many people seriously hurt. And the ice in Tn and Ky was even worse. I dont know how we made it through untouched, but by the grace of the good Lord above (and the respective state's DOT's) we did. I like me some cold weather. But after seeing what a real ice/snow storm in the midwest area is really like, YOU CAN HAVE IT!!!! But those big snow plows running 45mph with the blades down chunking snow 100yds was pretty awesome... Never got to see nothing like that in WC Gawja!
So bring on the cold, but hold the white stuff and the freezing rain. I dont want no more of it Cletus!


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2013)

cjones said:


> What part of PA are you in?  I'll be landing in Baltimore around 9am tomorrow then driving to the Carlisle, PA area.  I'm going to have to dig out my 'real' winter coat from my Iowa days for this trip!



West of Philadelphia about 45 minutes or so. Snow should be lighter up around Carlisle. Too bad you couldn't fly into Harrisburg.


----------



## DDD (Dec 9, 2013)

Looking at most of the models there is nothing to see for the next 2 weeks.

Maybe something right before Christmas?  But that is so far out there who freaking knows??

Right now it's not looking good for winter type weather.


----------



## cjones (Dec 9, 2013)

Resica said:


> West of Philadelphia about 45 minutes or so. Snow should be lighter up around Carlisle. Too bad you couldn't fly into Harrisburg.



It was ~$500 cheaper flying into BWI instead of Harrisburg.  We'll be flying OUT of Harrisburg on Thursday.  I'm not fighting Baltimore rush-hour traffic trying to get back to the airport for the flight back home.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 9, 2013)

DDD said:


> Looking at most of the models there is nothing to see for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Maybe something right before Christmas?  But that is so far out there who freaking knows??
> 
> Right now it's not looking good for winter type weather.


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2013)

cjones said:


> It was ~$500 cheaper flying into BWI instead of Harrisburg.  We'll be flying OUT of Harrisburg on Thursday.  I'm not fighting Baltimore rush-hour traffic trying to get back to the airport for the flight back home.



You'll beat the next storm that may happen Saturday.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 9, 2013)

Dutch said:


>




Agreed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

Whats that I see for next Wednesday night? Hmmmm where in the world did that come from? Sssssssnnnn

I can't make myself say it when we're 8 days out.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whats that I see for next Wednesday night? Hmmmm where in the world did that come from? Sssssssnnnn
> 
> I can't make myself say it when we're 8 days out.



I bet if you try reeaall hard, You can say it


----------



## Resica (Dec 10, 2013)

4" here today!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

UBER-DIESEL said:


> I bet if you try reeaall hard, You can say it


Nope, not gonna do it. Since it's our first remote chance I'm gonna let DDD figure this one out..


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it gonna snow next wed or what?


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 10, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Is it gonna snow next wed or what?



Nope cold rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

UBER-DIESEL said:


>


Careful with that avatar or they'll make you work every daisy festival that comes to town.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Careful with that avatar or they'll make you work every daisy festival that comes to town.



You got that right! But I don't mind, I'm happy to give back to my community!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

UBER-DIESEL said:


> You got that right! But I don't mind, I'm happy to give back to my community!


I'm certified as an instructor. I've taught about four different groups over the years. Ive heard some incredibly stupid things in those classes.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 10, 2013)

-4 tonight, with wind chills down to around -24. -4 is doable, but wind makes it brutal.  Working nights sometimes stinks.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> -4 tonight, with wind chills down to around -24. -4 is doable, but wind makes it brutal.  Working nights sometimes stinks.







I read that Antartica set a new record low....-135.8*F


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I read that Antartica set a new record low....-135.8*F



I can't begin to imagine what that level of pain would feel like.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, not gonna do it. Since it's our first remote chance I'm gonna let DDD figure this one out..



tripple Ds just text me and said white out for  Georgia next week and we could be looking at 48 inches of snow by the time everthing passes by...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> I can't begin to imagine what that level of pain would feel like.


If you've ever gone through a divorce you have a pretty good idea.


blood on the ground said:


> tripple Ds just text me and said white out for  Georgia next week and we could be looking at 48 inches of snow by the time everthing passes by...


Liar, DDD don't send texts to folks in the loony bin down in Milledgeville.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you've ever gone through a divorce you have a pretty good idea.
> 
> Liar, DDD don't send texts to folks in the loony bin down in Milledgeville.



I'm out now.... Good behavior bro!


----------



## Resica (Dec 11, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> -4 tonight, with wind chills down to around -24. -4 is doable, but wind makes it brutal.  Working nights sometimes stinks.



Bring it on!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Dang forecast backed off of next week, but DDD texted me and assured me that good things are coming for the next week..

He better not have lied to me.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang forecast backed off of next week, but DDD texted me and assured me that good things are coming for the next week..
> 
> He better not have lied to me.



I don't expect us to have any good winter weather til late January early February.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I don't expect us to have any good winter weather til late January early February.


Whatchu bassin that on BobbieSue?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu bassin that on BobbieSue?



My crystal ball!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My crystal ball!


No comment.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No comment.


----------



## Resica (Dec 11, 2013)

Y'all)) come up here, we're having winter now, it may not last. Another storm coming Saturday!! 25 here now.


----------



## cjones (Dec 11, 2013)

Resica said:


> 4" here today!!



No kidding.  What was supposed to be a 2 hr drive from BWI to central PA took closer to 4.5 hr.  We got stuck behind every snow plow on the interstate between Baltimore and Harrisburg.  Barely anything on the ground up here around Harrisburg.  When through a pretty thick band about half-way, though.  That must be your 4" area.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang forecast backed off of next week, but DDD texted me and assured me that good things are coming for the next week..
> 
> He better not have lied to me.



That would be Christmas week right. Maybe a white Christmas or ice Christmas .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

3ringer said:


> That would be Christmas week right. Maybe a white Christmas or ice Christmas .


We'll have to wait on DDD. He's the one that said it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2013)

I sure could use some bad cold weather. This winter, down here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I sure could use some bad cold weather. This winter, down here.


Define "bad cold weather"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define "bad cold weather"





Anything like we had in 2009 and 2010. Is that too much to hope for?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define "bad cold weather"



Expensive


----------



## DDD (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We'll have to wait on DDD. He's the one that said it.





3ringer said:


> That would be Christmas week right. Maybe a white Christmas or ice Christmas .



All DDD texted you and said was that the GFS is showing a good cold shot Christmas day.  Now we just need to find some moisture.

Bad news.  No moisture to be had but plenty of cold.  So at least it won't be warm, that never feels like Christmas to me.

GFS showing moisture after the cold.  EURO and Canadian showing that moisture as snow, but I don't buy it anymore.  I am starting to not trust those Commie models.    They need to start proving themselves more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Anything like we had in 2009 and 2010. Is that too much to hope for?


This year it might be, but heck, winter ain't hardly got off the ground yet..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Expensive


Now you're just plain soundin like a woman.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

I like it


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

Not sure what but I like it!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 12, 2013)

Resica said:


> Bring it on!!!



You'll get it(if you aren't already). Wisconsin is usually a day or so ahead of you weather-wise. Still cold here tonight, -2 with the wind chill supposed to be bringing it down to -10 to -25. Honestly, i can't tell the difference when it's windy. 

Supposed to start warming up(although still about 8* below normal for us for december) to the mid 20s this weekend. That would be such a nice change, i might actually go hunting this weekend.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you're just plain soundin like a woman.



Does this outfit make me look fat??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Does this outfit make me look fat??



Fat and short! Sorry bro but you ask!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Does this outfit make me look fat??



Might not be the outfit.......


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 12, 2013)

Weather underground shows snow for Christmas night imby.  That's a long way out though.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you're just plain soundin like a woman.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Does this outfit make me look fat??


----------



## Resica (Dec 12, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> You'll get it(if you aren't already). Wisconsin is usually a day or so ahead of you weather-wise. Still cold here tonight, -2 with the wind chill supposed to be bringing it down to -10 to -25. Honestly, i can't tell the difference when it's windy.
> 
> Supposed to start warming up(although still about 8* below normal for us for december) to the mid 20s this weekend. That would be such a nice change, i might actually go hunting this weekend.



We are not that cold, 17 here now. Calling for 5-8 inches on Saturday. This Autumn is turning out ok. By the time winter arrives it'll probably be balmy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Does this outfit make me look fat??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Got Jeff Gordon on the thermometer outside this morning in north Paulding.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

It`s 32 down here. Nice mornin`!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s 32 down here. Nice mornin`!


That's a good frost.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s 32 down here. Nice mornin`!



Is that your first heavy frost of the season? Looks like some good rabbit killing weather!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Is that your first heavy frost of the season? Looks like some good rabbit killing weather!





Nah, we`ve had several good frosts this season already. Truth be told, I speck we`ve had more frosts this year already than we had all last winter combined.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s 32 down here. Nice mornin`!



Brrrr…..It's 25* here this morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Brrrr…..It's 25* here this morning!


24 here and it's 9am already


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 24 here and it's 9am already



I had to go out & thaw the chickens water this morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I had to go out & thaw the chickens water this morning!


My chickens are trained to wait till the sun gets up good and thaws it for them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2013)

16 here this morning at daylight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> 16 here this morning at daylight.


Well duhhh, you live on top of the mountain above the tree line.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 13, 2013)

It was 22 here this morning at 6 AM this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a fun little weather site that Blood on the Ground told me about. Pretty handy for a quick glance up to 10 days out.

http://www.weatherstreet.com/


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My chickens are trained to wait till the sun gets up good and thaws it for them.



I'm guessing they don't have much of a choice.  

What can I say….we treat our chickens like they are part of the family.


----------



## Resica (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm guessing they don't have much of a choice.
> 
> What can I say….we treat our chickens like they are part of the family.



In the same way as you treat your potatoes and tomatoes as part of the family?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm guessing they don't have much of a choice.
> 
> What can I say….we treat our chickens like they are part of the family.


So do we. They're eggs are a part of our families food.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2013)

Chickens taste like chicken. 

We have a forcasted chance of snow and ice here this weekend, but I ain't buying it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Chickens taste like chicken.
> 
> We have a forcasted chance of snow and ice here this weekend, but I ain't buying it.


It'll start out frozen, turn to rain, and then on the back side as it's moving out back to frozen.


----------



## Resica (Dec 13, 2013)

6"-9" forecast here, we'll see.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2013)

Partly cloudy and 73 in north Paulding. Dogwoods starting to bloom, I'm about to cut grass!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Dec 14, 2013)

DDD said:


> All DDD texted you and said was that the GFS is showing a good cold shot Christmas day.  Now we just need to find some moisture.
> 
> Bad news.  No moisture to be had but plenty of cold.  So at least it won't be warm, that never feels like Christmas to me.
> 
> GFS showing moisture after the cold.  EURO and Canadian showing that moisture as snow, but I don't buy it anymore.  I am starting to not trust those Commie models.    They need to start proving themselves more.


GON meteorologist, got any updates for Christmas?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes.....it's on the 25th.







Next question please......


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yes.....it's on the 25th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Resica (Dec 14, 2013)

Finally kicked in here, got a couple on the ground.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2013)

Finally had a rain free day!! Wish it was drier out, though. My ladder kept sinking while I was putting Christmas lights up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2013)

mewabbithunter said:


> GON meteorologist, got any updates for Christmas?





hdm03 said:


> Yes.....it's on the 25th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2013)

31 sweet degrees in Paulding


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2013)

Snowed just enough to whiten the ground here yesterday morning.


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks like 50s and 60s for the rest NE GA for the remainder off the year.


----------



## cjones (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks like 'fun' where I'll be this weekend - in Iowa for wife's family Christmas.  Supposed to go pheasant hunting on Monday.  Guess I better pack the insulated boots for this trip.


----------



## Resica (Dec 16, 2013)

3-5 ish for here tomorrow!!! 5 storms in 10 days!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2013)

Resica said:


> 3-5 ish for here tomorrow!!! 5 storms in 10 days!!!



Bully! Most folks on here have to stick their head in the freezer to find something frozen!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Bully! Most folks on here have to stick their head in the freezer to find something frozen!


I think we should load a buggy up with Drivelers and head up to see Resica....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think we should load a buggy up with Drivelers and head up to see Resica....



Sounds good to me! lets take the GMC, I just installed a Dixie horn and some KC lights! Ol Resica wont know what happened when a bunch of GA rednecks pull a hootin an hollerin .... I can see it now ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds good to me! lets take the GMC, I just installed a Dixie horn and some KC lights! Ol Resica wont know what happened when a bunch of GA rednecks pull a hootin an hollerin .... I can see it now ....


We'll just meet at your place, that way we'll be half way there already.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We'll just meet at your place, that way we'll be half way there already.



Monon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds good to me! lets take the GMC, I just installed a Dixie horn and some KC lights! Ol Resica wont know what happened when a bunch of GA rednecks pull a hootin an hollerin .... I can see it now ....



Shotgun


----------



## Resica (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Shotgun


You got it bro! Can you pick a banjo?


Resica said:


>



Don't be scared  ...... We just coming to write our names in the snow!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2013)

Calling for snow showers here tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Calling for snow showers here tonight.


52 here at 6:48..........I'd still rather be where you are.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 52 here at 6:48..........I'd still rather be where you are.





Same here.  Wyoming beckons.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Same here.  Wyoming beckons.


Well, I've got 10 chances at over 500 mil. tonight. If I get lucky, and that is a stretch, you'll be one of the first phone calls I make. 


Before I discontinue phone service of any kind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I've got 10 chances at over 500 mil. tonight. If I get lucky, and that is a stretch, you'll be one of the first phone calls I make.
> 
> 
> Before I discontinue phone service of any kind.





I appreciate and will keep my fingers crossed for you. One of these days I might buy me a lottery ticket.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I appreciate and will keep my fingers crossed for you. One of these days I might buy me a lottery ticket.


I never buy them, maybe twice a year when it gets big. My boy told me when I was buying them; "Dad you know your chances of being struck by a meteor are greater than winning the lottery", to which my reply was; "Well son, I'm not going to stay up tonight gazing at the sky and waiting."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never buy them, maybe twice a year when it gets big. My boy told me when I was buying them; "Dad you know your chances of being struck by a meteor are greater than winning the lottery", to which my reply was; "Well son, I'm not going to stay up tonight gazing at the sky and waiting."






What if you win, then a meteor busts you on top of the head?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> What if you win, then a meteor busts you on top of the head?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> What if you win, then a meteor busts you on top of the head?



For some reason my bride is listed as a beneficiary on his insurance policy  ..... I'm not asking any questions I will just collect by association!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> For some reason my bride is listed as a beneficiary on his insurance policy  ..... I'm not asking any questions I will just collect by association!


Wanna bet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You got it bro! Can you pick a banjo?
> 
> 
> Don't be scared  ...... We just coming to write our names in the snow!



I can pick up a banjo does that count?

Come on winter weather before this thread needs a smilie also.


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 21, 2013)

It's so hot!!!


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2013)

Supposed to be 70 degrees here tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2013)

Resica said:


> Supposed to be 70 degrees here tomorrow.


----------



## Resica (Dec 21, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2013)

Let's bump this thing back to the top.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

whitetaco02 said:


> Let's bump this thing back to the top.....


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 23, 2013)

Saw a model say snow showers new years eve!?!?!?


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Dec 23, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Saw a model say snow showers new years eve!?!?!?


----------



## DDD (Dec 23, 2013)

Last 2 runs of the GFS are advertising a southern snow for New Years Eve day.  That is almost inside of 7 days.

Right now it is real surpressed, meaning the moisture does not come north.  Flakes would fly around Tifton and Macon and we would not see a flake north of I-20.  

Right now I don't buy that solution but it does point towards something a brew'n.   It would not be a major snow either it would just be a light dusting.  Super deep cold shot both for Christmas and for New Years as far as temps go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

DDD said:


> Last 2 runs of the GFS are advertising a southern snow for New Years Eve day.  That is almost inside of 7 days.
> 
> Right now it is real surpressed, meaning the moisture does not come north.  Flakes would fly around Tifton and Macon and we would not see a flake north of I-20.
> 
> Right now I don't buy that solution but it does point towards something a brew'n.   It would not be a major snow either it would just be a light dusting.  Super deep cold shot both for Christmas and for New Years as far as temps go.



 Bettern this stuff Miggie just brought us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bettern this stuff Miggie just brought us


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Saw a model say snow showers new years eve!?!?!?



I like models......what did she look like?  That's pretty impressive that she chould say 5 words in a row like that......most of them are kind of stupid


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2013)

DDD said:


> Last 2 runs of the GFS are advertising a southern snow for New Years Eve day.  That is almost inside of 7 days.
> 
> Right now it is real surpressed, meaning the moisture does not come north.  Flakes would fly around Tifton and Macon and we would not see a flake north of I-20.
> 
> Right now I don't buy that solution but it does point towards something a brew'n.   It would not be a major snow either it would just be a light dusting.  Super deep cold shot both for Christmas and for New Years as far as temps go.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 23, 2013)

What did I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?



Hope and Change.....get back in line.


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 23, 2013)

Accuweather has Gainesville area in the low 40's and High 30's for highs after new years for like 10 days! Woohoo!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope and Change.....get back in line.



That wasn't nice


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That wasn't nice


He's grumpy that way when he hasn't had enough coffee.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Snow flurries here right now.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 24, 2013)

Old Timer's saying "when it clouds up on a frost look out for snow within 24-48 hours. Clouded up on a big frost here this  morning. ????????


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's grumpy that way when he hasn't had enough coffee.



Say's the pot to the kettle!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Say's the pot to the kettle!



That's what I was thinkin. Shoot, I was tryin to make blood feel at home since Miguel was absent. I been taken notes.


----------



## cjones (Dec 24, 2013)

Just got back from central Iowa where we got ~5 inches of snow Saturday night and daytime highs were in the low teens while we were there.  Was supposed to have a low temp of -14*F (actual temp, not wind chill) last night, so we hit the road.

I have had my taste of winter.  Bring on the spring thaw!


----------



## Paint Brush (Dec 24, 2013)

This is what it looked like in northern white county this morning.


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 24, 2013)

Love it PB!

It was similar here in Pickens.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 25, 2013)

Beautiful pic PB!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 25, 2013)

Paint Brush said:


> This is what it looked like in northern white county this morning.



Awesome pic!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 25, 2013)

Paint Brush said:


> This is what it looked like in northern white county this morning.



That is beautiful!


----------



## Paint Brush (Dec 25, 2013)

I cant take credit for the picture , my sister was on her way to Alexanders in Blairsville and took a bunch of photos up on the Richard Russell Hwy, she posted them for me to see. Thought yall might like this one also. BTW it was 20 here at 5 this morning with a frost that looked like a young snow.
  Merry Christmas.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2013)

Paint Brush said:


> This is what it looked like in northern white county this morning.



Yeah, that is a really cool pic!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

I ain't sayin a word.

<input id="weatherMap" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2013/12/26/06/GFS_3_2013122606_F228_SNOWIN_SURFACE.png" title="" alt="GFS SNOWIN forecast valid 18 UTC Sat 04 Jan 2014" name="sounding" type="image">


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't sayin a word.
> 
> <input id="weatherMap" src="http://www.twisterdata.com/data/models/gfs/3/maps/2013/12/26/06/GFS_3_2013122606_F228_SNOWIN_SURFACE.png" title="" alt="GFS SNOWIN forecast valid 18 UTC Sat 04 Jan 2014" name="sounding" type="image">



A'ight den, I'll just get the Jag to interpret it fo me. 

Lawd have mercy, we got a lowpressuretornadohailsnowthunderstorm on the way!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight den, I'll just get the Jag to interpret it fo me.
> 
> Lawd have mercy, we got a lowpressuretornadohailsnowthunderstorm on the way!!!



key word twister!  It is right down there in the lower left corner.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2013)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 26, 2013)

Idjits. Here's anudder one,1, won.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 26, 2013)

Now what you talking bout Miguel? I ain't got time to learn to read them maps.


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 26, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Now what you talking bout Miguel? I ain't got time to learn to read them maps.




I may have it wrong (have been that way a few times before), but it looks like snow 8 or so days away.  I think we get real interested if it keeps looking that way about 4 days away.


----------



## savreds (Dec 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits. Here's anudder one,1, won.



I don't like that one, the little blue line doesn't come far enough south!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 26, 2013)

WU is calling for 1 to 3" on Friday night the 3rd, Its almost guaranteed because we start moving boats into the world congress center for the ATL boat show and it almost always snows or ices the first day of move in


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 26, 2013)

It snowed off and on here all day Christmas eve. Was 12* yesterday morning, and 18* this morning. Looks like it may be borderline for some snow here this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> It snowed off and on here all day Christmas eve. Was 12* yesterday morning, and 18* this morning. Looks like it may be borderline for some snow here this weekend.



And a long ways to go before spring right....


----------



## Resica (Dec 26, 2013)

Picked up a quick 2" this AM.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 26, 2013)

Resica said:


> Picked up a quick 2" this AM.


----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


>



It's all gone.


----------



## DDD (Dec 27, 2013)

Latest run of the NAM for Monday night... sorta came out of no where... might be a fluke... we will see.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2013)

I must be going crazy! Me and my daughter are setting in our ground blind and I think we have sleet coming down! Don't seem all that cold out ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I must be going crazy! Me and my daughter are setting in our ground blind and I think we have sleet coming down! Don't seem all that cold out ...



Not down there.


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I must be going crazy! Me and my daughter are setting in our ground blind and I think we have sleet coming down! Don't seem all that cold out ...



You were not going crazy.  There was some brief sleet this morning before it all turned over to rain.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 28, 2013)

I saw a real wet looking snow flake or 10 coming through Macon bout. Noon. I thought I did anyhow. Was 46 .


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2013)

Just to give everyone an update... the GFS and the EURO are on two totally different solutions with their operational runs.

However, their ensemble runs are also all over the place which makes all weather weenies believe that the models don't have a clue what's going to take place next week.

Perfect example is the NAM and GFS just grabbing onto the possiblitiy of some light snow tomorrow night into Monday.  That has not shown up until last night.

Just to tease you folks... here is one of the ensemble members from the GFS.  Yep... that's what one of the members puts out as snow fall for next Saturday.

There is so much going on in the model forecasting formulas, this is just one possibility that it spits out.


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2013)

Also to be clear, the models do show a huge snow storm for Virginia northward.  Like snow bomb kind of storm.


----------



## Matt.M (Dec 28, 2013)

Snow bomb.   Love it.  Let's have a January like 2011!!!


----------



## cjones (Dec 28, 2013)

DDD said:


> Just to give everyone an update... the GFS and the EURO are on two totally different solutions with their operational runs.
> 
> However, their ensemble runs are also all over the place which makes all weather weenies believe that the models don't have a clue what's going to take place next week.
> 
> ...



There isn't enough milk and bread available east of the mighty Mississippi to support that much snow in Georgia.


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2013)

This was out an hour ago from Peachtree City NWS.

.LONG TERM /MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY/...

STILL LOOKING AT SOME NORTHWEST FLOW PRECIPITATION POTENTIAL
WITH RE-ENFORCING TROUGH COMING IN EARLY MONDAY. THICKNESSES AND
SURFACE WEB BULB NOT AS COLD THIS RUN BUT WOULD LIKE TO SEE
ANOTHER RUN BEFORE REMOVING LIGHT SNOW MIXTURE FOR THE NORTHERN
TIER. MODELS TRENDING TOWARD EACH OTHER FOR MONDAY NIGHT AS ECMWF
NOW DRIER AND SHOWS TWO DISTINCT INFLUENCES...ONE FROM THE NORTH
WHICH IS LIMITED ON MOISTURE AND THE SECOND HAVING A GULF
INFLUENCE WITH MORE PRECIP POTENTIAL FOR THE SOUTH. INTRODUCED
CHANCE POPS FOR CENTRAL GEORGIA BUT THESE WILL NEED TO BE RAMPED
UP IF TRENDS CONTINUE. *THURSDAY SYSTEM STILL HAS MUCH DISAGREEMENT
AMONG MODELS WITH GFS SHOWING MAINLY A NORTHWEST FLOW EVENT WITH
STRONG TROUGH WHILE ECMWF SHOWS ADDITIONAL GULF INFLUENCE BUT
STILL DRIER THAN ITS PREVIOUS RUN. CONTINUED WITH JUST RAIN AND
SLIGHT CHANCE FOR NOW BUT CERTAINLY WILL NEED TO MONITOR POTENTIAL
FOR HIGHER POPS AND WINTRY PRECIP FOR THE NORTH.*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

DDD said:


> Just to give everyone an update... the GFS and the EURO are on two totally different solutions with their operational runs.
> 
> However, their ensemble runs are also all over the place which makes all weather weenies believe that the models don't have a clue what's going to take place next week.
> 
> ...


The only problem I have with this map are the little red letters in the lower right corner. Huffman never gets it right for our state. He's a EURO geek loyalist.


----------



## DDD (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only problem I have with this map are the little red letters in the lower right corner. Huffman never gets it right for our state. He's a EURO geek loyalist.



It's just from his site.  It's the ensemble member, he doesn't paint it up himself.  There are 15 different ensembles.  This was just the one I liked the most.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 28, 2013)

Hot off the press!


----------



## orrb (Dec 28, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Hot off the press!



We had one in the yard today that had no black on it at all except the tippy tips.  I am in West Paulding County near Union Elementary  School. 

I would love to see another snow like 1993 again. It would be great.  

I have lots of Fire wood. I am ready this year for cold and snow.  So of course, we wont see any of it.  That is how my luck is.


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 28, 2013)

Had some sleet bouncing off the grill


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sleeted in the woods today in Bartow. Had me going crazy for a bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

panfried0419 said:


> Had some sleet bouncing off the grill


Didn't that sting your lips?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2013)

orrb said:


> We had one in the yard today that had no black on it at all except the tippy tips.  I am in West Paulding County near Union Elementary  School.
> 
> I would love to see another snow like 1993 again. It would be great.
> 
> I have lots of Fire wood. I am ready this year for cold and snow.  So of course, we wont see any of it.  That is how my luck is.


I'm in Paulding also, we should get together.... 


panfried0419 said:


> Had some sleet bouncing off the grill


Good stuff right.


Patriot44 said:


> Sleeted in the woods today in Bartow. Had me going crazy for a bit.


I'm close to Bartow !


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't that sting your lips?



Be Nice Doc!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Be Nice Doc!


----------



## mountainpass (Dec 28, 2013)

It's 34.4 degrees at 2800', should I head out for BB&M?

http://www.canoodlenest.com/weather/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Be Nice Doc!





Keebs said:


>


Monon's.....


----------



## Resica (Dec 29, 2013)

37 and rain here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2013)

Resica said:


> 37 and rain here.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 29, 2013)

Where Tha snow at? Need updates.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Where Tha snow at? Need updates.


Any more questions?


----------



## Resica (Dec 29, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any more questions?
> 
> View attachment 768221


That is all


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2013)

Me an the kids made igl ... Eggl.... Igloo... Ahhh snow huts in north Paulding this evening! More snow than you could shake a stick at  ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Me an the kids made igl ... Eggl.... Igloo... Ahhh snow huts in north Paulding this evening! More snow than you could shake a stick at  ...


I believe it was more likely that you were out shaking sticks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

It does look like the possibility of some light stuff starting around noon-ish in NW Ga on Thursday and then it's out of here six or seven hours later as the moisture pulls on out and the cold settles in. At least that is what these latest runs show.


----------



## david w. (Dec 30, 2013)

I wanted 3''.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

david w. said:


> I wanted 3''.......


Move to Minnisoti then.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 30, 2013)

david w. said:


> I wanted 3''.......



It's not all its cracked up to be.









Miguel Cervantes said:


> Move to Minnisoti then.




Lol, I'd advise against that. It was -14(air temp, not wind chill. WC around here was -30, up there might be even higher) up in Minneapolis last night. The crazy part? It was in the 40s early Sunday morning. The old adage holds true: if you don't like the weather in the Midwest, just wait a day.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 30, 2013)

DDD or Miguel do you think we will get any winter precipitation from the front that is coming in here on Thursday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD or Miguel do you think we will get any winter precipitation from the front that is coming in here on Thursday?


We who? Where?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> It's not all its cracked up to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the a poacher stilling the snow off your driveway?


----------



## orrb (Dec 31, 2013)

ok intellicast is saying 46% chance of snow on 2nd.  Is this true or should i just not bother looking at intellicast anymore.   Is also calls for 56% snow (accuweather says 0.04 inchs of  ice)on January 9th.  
What are you guys seeing out there? 


http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USGA0561


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 31, 2013)

orrb said:


> ok intellicast is saying 46% chance of snow on 2nd.  Is this true or should i just not bother looking at intellicast anymore.   Is also calls for 56% snow (accuweather says 0.04 inchs of  ice)on January 9th.
> What are you guys seeing out there?
> 
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USGA0561



I'll put $ 5bucks on the 9th!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

orrb said:


> ok intellicast is saying 46% chance of snow on 2nd.  Is this true or should i just not bother looking at intellicast anymore.   Is also calls for 56% snow (accuweather says 0.04 inchs of  ice)on January 9th.
> What are you guys seeing out there?
> 
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USGA0561


10 days out on any forecast is merely a fantasy-cast. Frankly I don't have a clue what they are looking at. The closest thing on the numerical runs to snow in the SE on the 9th is in Nebraska.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2013)

They're forecasting some snow here tomorrow night, thursday, and off and on through the weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> They're forcasting some snow here tomorrow night, thursday, and off and on through the weekend.


Yep.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2013)

Of course, it always snows here. You can figure on a couple times a week from Dec-April. I wish we'd get some of that global warming.


----------



## savreds (Dec 31, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> They're forecasting some snow here tomorrow night, thursday, and off and on through the weekend.



That will make my oldest son happy, he is heading up that way this weekend to camp and hike for a couple of days before classes begin next week!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Of course, it always snows here. You can figure on a couple times a week from Dec-April. I wish we'd get some of that global warming.


That's what happens when you live above the tree line. 


savreds said:


> That will make my oldest son happy, he is heading up that way this weekend to camp and hike for a couple of days before classes begin next week!


Hope he's carrying his electric undies. The winds and temps are gonna be killer on the mountains, literally.


----------



## savreds (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope he's carrying his electric undies. The winds and temps are gonna be killer on the mountains, literally.




He's pretty well equiped. He just can't wait to try out some of his new gear that he got for Christmas and his birthday.
I wish that I could go with him


----------



## panfried0419 (Dec 31, 2013)

Intellicast is showing a long term forecast for NEGA where highs barely make it above freezing next week.


----------



## DDD (Dec 31, 2013)

Next Tuesday / Wednesday will be some of the coldest temps we have had and may have all winter.  It may set the stage for some snow.  

It's going to stay cold, not bitter cold, but cold enough for snow and other shenanigans.  

Enjoy this week because next week will be brutal.  Actually, this Friday will be pretty chilly as well.  Might not make it out of the 30's.

Next Tuesday we may not make it above freezing.  That's pretty dang chilly by Georgia standards or anywhere for that matter...

HAPPY NEW YEAR MY WEATHER WEENIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Dec 31, 2013)

One more thing... latest run of the GFS showing low temps here Tuesday morning around 7°F.

Lawd that is chilly willy.


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2013)

Matthew6- more accumulating snow coming Thursday evening into Friday.


----------



## DDD (Dec 31, 2013)

Resica said:


> Matthew6- more accumulating snow coming Thursday evening into Friday.



You are in for a big hit up there Thursday / Friday.  Like I said a few post back... Snow bomb kind of hit.  Then throw the super cold on top of that...


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2014)

DDD said:


> You are in for a big hit up there Thursday / Friday.  Like I said a few post back... Snow bomb kind of hit.  Then throw the super cold on top of that...


It is finally winter, after all!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2014)

Resica said:


> Matthew6- more accumulating snow coming Thursday evening into Friday.



Do you need any sleds. Hasn't snowed here since I bought sleds for the kids.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Do you need any sleds. Hasn't snowed here since I bought sleds for the kids.


You and my wife. After the last snow of 2010 she ordered a sled/toboggan off of amazon for the kid. I told her she just jinxed us so that we won't see any measurable snow that would allow use for that thing until after he goes off to college. That's 3.5 more years of no snow thanks to the likes of you and my wife.


----------



## sbfowler (Jan 1, 2014)

Add me to the "sleds never used" club. Wife's parents bought them for our daughters three or so years ago. They are still brand new sitting in my workshop. I do hope they get to use them sometime this year!


----------



## savreds (Jan 1, 2014)

how far south are they showing the really cold air? I just checked our local weather guys forecast and they are only showing 30's and low 40's for our area.  
Of course their forecasts also change by the hour on some days!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

savreds said:


> how far south are they showing the really cold air? I just checked our local weather guys forecast and they are only showing 30's and low 40's for our area.
> Of course their forecasts also change by the hour on some days!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2014)

Did I just read Triple D's forecast right? ... 7f?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Did I just read Triple D's forecast right? ... 7f?


He just said 7, sometimes I think he ignores the little "c" after the temp.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He just said 7, sometimes I think he ignores the little "c" after the temp.



Lol I will take C over F any day


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Is the a poacher stilling the snow off your driveway?



Lol, father in law agrees to use a snow thrower for the first time ever(he always shoveled before) and he busts the thing.

That's why I have a plow on the front of my atv.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Lol I will take C over F any day


We ain't talkin about grades monon...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> Lol, father in law agrees to use a snow thrower for the first time ever(he always shoveled before) and he busts the thing.
> 
> That's why I have a plow on the front of my atv.





Help an unreconstructed Southerner out here. How come ya`ll shovel all that snow? Down here we "bulldoze" our way through briers, brambles, palmetto flats, thickets, mud, water and other outlandish predicament. Is snow that much harder to walk through?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2014)

sbfowler said:


> Add me to the "sleds never used" club. Wife's parents bought them for our daughters three or so years ago. They are still brand new sitting in my workshop. I do hope they get to use them sometime this year!



Me too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You and my wife. After the last snow of 2010 she ordered a sled/toboggan off of amazon for the kid. I told her she just jinxed us so that we won't see any measurable snow that would allow use for that thing until after he goes off to college. That's 3.5 more years of no snow thanks to the likes of you and my wife.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Do you need any sleds. Hasn't snowed here since I bought sleds for the kids.



When was that, back in '72?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2014)

Resica said:


> When was that, back in '72?



2010


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 1, 2014)

sbfowler said:


> Add me to the "sleds never used" club. Wife's parents bought them for our daughters three or so years ago. They are still brand new sitting in my workshop. I do hope they get to use them sometime this year!



Us too.  We bought 3 of them after the last big snow, one for each kid.  Got them for about $5 apiece at BPS.  They've been sitting in the garage since.


----------



## orrb (Jan 1, 2014)

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...oduct1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook#.UsRyZLSSH4c 

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
219 PM EST WED JAN 1 2014

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>039-041>062-066>076-078>086-
089>098-102>113-021930-
BALDWIN-BANKS-BARROW-BARTOW-BIBB-BLECKLEY-BUTTS-CARROLL-CATOOSA-
CHATTAHOOCHEE-CHATTOOGA-CHEROKEE-CLARKE-CLAYTON-COBB-COWETA-
CRAWFORD-CRISP-DADE-DAWSON-DEKALB-DODGE-DOOLY-DOUGLAS-EMANUEL-
FANNIN-FAYETTE-FLOYD-FORSYTH-GILMER-GLASCOCK-GORDON-GREENE-
GWINNETT-HALL-HANCOCK-HARALSON-HARRIS-HEARD-HENRY-HOUSTON-JACKSON-
JASPER-JEFFERSON-JOHNSON-JONES-LAMAR-LAURENS-LUMPKIN-MACON-
MADISON-MARION-MERIWETHER-MONROE-MONTGOMERY-MORGAN-MURRAY-
MUSCOGEE-NEWTON-NORTH FULTON-OCONEE-OGLETHORPE-PAULDING-PEACH-
PICKENS-PIKE-POLK-PULASKI-PUTNAM-ROCKDALE-SCHLEY-SOUTH FULTON-
SPALDING-STEWART-SUMTER-TALBOT-TALIAFERRO-TAYLOR-TELFAIR-TOOMBS-
TOWNS-TREUTLEN-TROUP-TWIGGS-UNION-UPSON-WALKER-WALTON-WARREN-
WASHINGTON-WEBSTER-WHEELER-WHITE-WHITFIELD-WILCOX-WILKES-
WILKINSON-
219 PM EST WED JAN 1 2014

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF NORTH AND CENTRAL GEORGIA.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT...

MINOR FLOODING WILL CONTINUE ON THE OCONEE RIVER NEAR DUBLIN AND
THE OCMULGEE RIVER NEAR ABBEVILLE OVERNIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY...

THE POTENTIAL FOR ADDITIONAL MINOR FLOODING ALONG SOME CREEKS AND
RIVERS IN CENTRAL GEORGIA WILL THROUGH THURSDAY.

ACCUMULATING SNOW IS POSSIBLE ACROSS NORTHERN GEORGIA AT
ELEVATIONS ABOVE 1500 FEET OVERNIGHT THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY. A
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MAY BE NEEDED.

WINDS MAY ALSO GUST TO NEAR WIND ADVISORY CRITERIA THURSDAY
EVENING. A WIND ADVISORY MAY BE NEEDED.

THERE IS SOME POTENTIAL FOR FREEZING RAIN ACROSS EXTREME NORTHEAST
GEORGIA SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY.

A RAIN AND SNOW MIX IS POSSIBLE ACROSS PORTIONS OF NORTHERN AND
CENTRAL GEORGIA OVERNIGHT SUNDAY INTO EARLY MONDAY AS A STRONG
COLD FRONT MOVES THROUGH THE REGION. A MUCH COLDER AIRMASS WILL
SETTLE ACROSS THE SOUTHEAST STATES BEHIND THE FRONTAL
BOUNDARY...AND TEMPERATURES BETWEEN 15 AND 20 DEGREES BELOW NORMAL
ARE POSSIBLE.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED THROUGH TONIGHT.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2014)

orrb said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...oduct1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook#.UsRyZLSSH4c
> 
> HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PEACHTREE CITY GA
> ...



Stop teasing us


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2014)

EVENT: WINTER STORM WATCH
WINTER STORM WATCH ISSUED JANUARY 01 AT 2:35PM EST UNTIL JANUARY 03 AT 10:00AM EST BY NWS PHILADELPHIA - MOUNT HOLLY

...A WINTER STORM WILL AFFECT THE ENTIRE AREA LATER THURSDAY AND FRIDAY ALONG WITH AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW AND DANGEROUS COLD... .AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP OFF THE COAST OF VIRGINIA THURSDAY, THEN STRENGTHEN RAPIDLY AS IT TRACKS NORTHEASTWARD AND AWAY FROM OUR AREA THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY. AS THIS OCCURS, SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS THE ENTIRE AREA ESPECIALLY THURSDAY NIGHT THEN TAPER OFF FRIDAY MORNING. A DANGEROUSLY COLD AIRMASS WILL OVERSPREAD THE AREA THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY AS THE STORM INTENSIFIES OUT TO SEA. ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING... THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH, WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. 

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW ALONG WITH AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. 

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...3 TO 7 INCHES ANTICIPATED. 

* TIMING...SNOW IS FORECAST TO DEVELOP FROM NORTHWEST TO SOUTHEAST DURING THURSDAY AFTERNOON, THEN WIDESPREAD SNOW IS EXPECTED THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY MORNING. THE PRECIPITATION SHOULD START AS SOME RAIN OR A RAIN SNOW MIX LATER THURSDAY SOUTH AND EAST OF PHILADELPHIA BEFORE CHANGING TO ALL SNOW. 

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL SHOULD BECOME HAZARDOUS THURSDAY EVENING AS SNOW BEGINS TO ACCUMULATE. THIS WILL BE AN INCREASINGLY FLUFFY SNOW AND AS WINDS INCREASE THURSDAY NIGHT, BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW SHOULD MAKE TRAVEL EVEN MORE HAZARDOUS. ROAD PLOWING OPERATIONS WOULD BE GREATLY AFFECTED, ESPECIALLY DUE TO BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW AND ALSO SNOWFALL RATES NEAR AN INCH PER HOUR AT TIMES DURING THE HEIGHT OF THE STORM THURSDAY NIGHT. 

* WINDS...NORTHEAST TO NORTH AT 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH, THEN BECOMING NORTHWEST DURING FRIDAY. 

* TEMPERATURES...STARTING OUT RANGING BETWEEN ABOUT THE LOWER 30S TO LOWER 40S THURSDAY AFTERNOON, THEN FALLING INTO THE 20S AND TEENS THURSDAY NIGHT. ALL AREAS SHOULD BE IN THE TEENS BY DAYBREAK FRIDAY. WHERE TEMPERATURES START OUT WELL ABOVE FREEZING THURSDAY, FLASH FREEZING CAN OCCUR THURSDAY NIGHT AS TEMPERATURES RAPIDLY DROP BELOW FREEZING AND THE SNOW INCREASES. 

* VISIBILITIES...LESS THAN ONE HALF OF A MILE A TIMES THURSDAY NIGHT.


Target Area: Berks; Delaware; Eastern Chester; Eastern Montgomery; Lower Bucks; Philadelphia; Upper Bucks; Western Chester; Western Montgomery





It's not enough!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2014)

Resica said:


> EVENT: WINTER STORM WATCH
> WINTER STORM WATCH ISSUED JANUARY 01 AT 2:35PM EST UNTIL JANUARY 03 AT 10:00AM EST BY NWS PHILADELPHIA - MOUNT HOLLY
> 
> ...A WINTER STORM WILL AFFECT THE ENTIRE AREA LATER THURSDAY AND FRIDAY ALONG WITH AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW AND DANGEROUS COLD... .AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP OFF THE COAST OF VIRGINIA THURSDAY, THEN STRENGTHEN RAPIDLY AS IT TRACKS NORTHEASTWARD AND AWAY FROM OUR AREA THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY. AS THIS OCCURS, SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS THE ENTIRE AREA ESPECIALLY THURSDAY NIGHT THEN TAPER OFF FRIDAY MORNING. A DANGEROUSLY COLD AIRMASS WILL OVERSPREAD THE AREA THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY AS THE STORM INTENSIFIES OUT TO SEA. ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING... THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOUNT HOLLY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH, WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.
> ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2014)

Here's what we have now:

... WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THURSDAY TO 7 AM EST FRIDAY ABOVE 3500 FEET... ... WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THURSDAY TO 7 AM EST FRIDAY BELOW 3500 FEET... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GREENVILLE-SPARTANBURG HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING ABOVE 3500 FEET FOR HEAVY SNOW... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THURSDAY TO 7 AM EST FRIDAY. A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY BELOW 3500 FEET HAS ALSO BEEN ISSUED. THIS WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY BELOW 3500 FEET FOR SNOW IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THURSDAY TO 7 AM EST FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT. 

* LOCATIONS... THE HIGH ELEVATIONS OF THE TENNESSEE BORDER COUNTIES. 

* HAZARDS... HEAVY SNOWFALL. VERY GUSTY WINDS WILL ALSO CAUSE CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF SNOW. WIND CHILL VALUES WILL FALL TO 5 TO 15 DEGREES BELOW ZERO ABOVE 3500 FEET. 

* TIMING... RAIN WILL CHANGE TO SNOW ACROSS THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS THURSDAY AFTERNOON. SNOW SHOWERS WILL CONTINUE INTO THURSDAY NIGHT. 

* ACCUMULATIONS... SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 5 INCHES ABOVE 3500 FEET... AND 1 TO 2 INCHES AT LOWER ELEVATIONS. 

* IMPACTS... SNOW PACKED ROADS AND POOR VISIBILITY WILL MAKE TRAVEL CONDITIONS DIFFICULT ACROSS THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS. 

* WINDS... NORTHWEST 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 40 MPH. 

* TEMPERATURES... FALLING INTO THE TEENS. 

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... 

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS. ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL... BE SURE TO TAKE ALONG YOUR CELL PHONE. WEAR A WARM COAT... GLOVES... AND BOOTS. KEEP A BLANKET... FLASHLIGHT... FOOD... AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY. 

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES... AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING. 

More Information
... HEAVY SNOW EXPECTED THURSDAY NIGHT ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE NORTH CAROLINA MOUNTAINS... 

.RAIN IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS THE NORTH CAROLINA MOUNTAINS ON THURSDAY... AS AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE APPROACHES FROM THE TENNESSEE VALLEY. A STRONG COLD FRONT ACCOMPANYING THE LOW WILL CAUSE TEMPERATURES TO FALL QUICKLY ACROSS THE HIGH ELEVATIONS THURSDAY AFTERNOON... ALLOWING THE RAIN TO CHANGE TO SNOW. SNOW LEVELS ARE EXPECTED TO FALL TO THE VALLEY FLOORS BY THURSDAY EVENING... WHILE STRONG NORTHWEST WINDS WILL RESULT IN NUMEROUS TO WIDESPREAD SNOW SHOWERS DEVELOPING NEAR THE TENNESSEE BORDER. HEAVY ACCUMULATIONS OF SNOW WILL BE POSSIBLE... MAINLY IN THE HIGH ELEVATIONS NEAR THE TENNESSEE BORDER. BITTERLY COLD WIND CHILL VALUES WILL DEVELOP THURSDAY NIGHT AND THE STRONG WINDS WILL ALSO RESULT IN AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2014)

I really don't mind winner weather!


----------



## savreds (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 768600



Thanks, that's pretty close to what our guys were saying earlier.
My oldest son is camping in the Smokies tonight and plans to do one of the trails up to Mt. Laconte tomorrow. I think he said that it starts at NewFound  gap along the AT and then veers off to Laconte, somewhere around 18 miles roundtrip I believe. He's only going to do one day though because the forecast showed wind chills in the negative teens  for Friday above 5000 ft. He said he didn't want any of that…wimp!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's one way to look at the next few days.





But then you look at this map and Monday / Tuesday period brings snow (if only flurries) all of the way down into SOWEGA.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 2, 2014)

Am I going to need my heated thong next week ? Just how cold is it going to get.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He just said 7, sometimes I think he ignores the little "c" after the temp.



I figured he might be Canadian.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

3ringer said:


> Am I going to need my heated thong next week ? Just how cold is it going to get.



Tmi alert!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

3ringer said:


> Am I going to need my heated thong next week ? Just how cold is it going to get.



Tmi alert!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2014)

You can say that again!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel do you think the North Georgia area will get any accumulating snow Sunday night?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You can say that again!



It's the first time I purposely duplicated a post!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Forecasters are saying showers possible tonight and 21F!!! Wouldn't that give us ice? No mention of ice conditions in the forecast, I'm just asking.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Forecasters are saying showers possible tonight and 21F!!! Wouldn't that give us ice? No mention of ice conditions in the forecast, I'm just asking.



Not at Jeffro's house


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Forecasters are saying showers possible tonight and 21F!!! Wouldn't that give us ice? No mention of ice conditions in the forecast, I'm just asking.





Hornet22 said:


> Not at Jeffro's house



 

Poor Jeffro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Not at Jeffro's house





Crickett said:


> Poor Jeffro!



???????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Forecasters are saying showers possible tonight and 21F!!! Wouldn't that give us ice? No mention of ice conditions in the forecast, I'm just asking.


Cold chasing the moisture wouldn't allow it to accumulate on trees, and the winds are going to be pretty respectable tonight lending a fair amount of friction drying to exposed surfaces, however there is always the danger of ice forming on bridges and areas where water doesn't drain well and continues to seep out of the ground. 

Be careful out there if you're planning on driving around late and early in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Not at Jeffro's house














 Straight up!


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2014)

Matthew6-She's a warning now. Just on the doorstep.



ALERT 1 - Winter Storm Warning 

A WINTER STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1:00PM EST FRIDAY, JANUARY 03 

Event Start: Thursday, January 02, 2014 6:00 PM EST 

Event End: Friday, January 03, 2014 1:00 PM EST 
 Back to Summary  
WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM THIS EVENING TO 1 PM EST FRIDAY
 UNTIL 12:00AM EST
 Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service Mount Holly NJ
159 PM EST Thu Jan 2 2014

 New Castle-Hunterdon-Somerset-Middlesex-Western Monmouth-
Eastern Monmouth-Mercer-Salem-Gloucester-Camden-
Northwestern Burlington-Ocean-Cumberland-Atlantic-
Coastal Atlantic-Coastal Ocean-Southeastern Burlington-Berks-
Delaware-Philadelphia-Western Chester-Eastern Chester-
Western Montgomery-Eastern Montgomery-Upper Bucks-Lower Bucks-
Including The Cities Of...Wilmington...Flemington...Somerville...
New Brunswick...Freehold...Sandy Hook...Trenton...Pennsville...
Glassboro...Camden...Cherry Hill...Moorestown...Mount Holly...
Jackson...Millville...Hammonton...Atlantic City...
Long Beach Island...Wharton State Forest...Reading...Media...
Philadelphia...Honey Brook...Oxford...West Chester...
Kennet Square...Collegeville...Pottstown...Norristown...
Lansdale...Chalfont...Perkasie...Morrisville...Doylestown

...Winter Storm Warning Remains In Effect From 6 PM This Evening
To 1 PM EST Friday...

• Locations...Much Of Southeastern Pennsylvania...Central And
 Northern New Jersey South Of Interstate 80.

• Hazard Types...Snow Along With Areas Of Blowing And Drifting
 Snow.

• Snow Accumulations...Accumulation Of 4 To Possibly As Much As 8
 Inches.

• Timing...Snow Will Begin During The Evening Commute. The Bulk Of
 The Snow Will Occur Through The Overnight Hours. Blowing Snow
 Will Develop After Midnight.

• Impacts...Travel Will Become Hazardous Tonight As Snow
 Accumulates And Temperatures Fall Through The 20s. Snowfall
 Rates Near An Inch Per Hour Are Expected At Times Tonight. It Is
 Possible That The Combination Of Snow And Wind Creates Near
 Blizzard Conditions At Times...Especially For Coastal Monmouth
 And Coastal Ocean Counties In New Jersey.

• Winds...North 15 To 25 Mph With Gusts Up To 35 Mph.

• Temperatures...Falling Into The Teens By Friday Morning With
 Wind Chill Near 5 Below Zero.

• Visibilities...Less Than One Half Of A Mile At Times Tonight.

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions...

A Winter Storm Warning Means Significant Amounts Of Snow...
Sleet...And Ice Are Expected Or Occurring. Strong Winds Are Also
Possible. This Will Make Travel Very Hazardous Or Impossible.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

I wonder what stupid name the Weather Channel is going to give this one? I can't believe they do that..



Resica said:


> Matthew6-She's a warning now. Just on the doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2014)

Think I saw the other day it's Hercules.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Resica said:


> Think I saw the other day it's Hercules.


Good Grief........


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2014)

Resica said:


> Matthew6-She's a warning now. Just on the doorstep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Grief........



I don't care what they call it, I just want more snow, always!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 2, 2014)

Just cold no freezing stuff for Dawson cty.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Stupid wind just pulled my new kite right out of my hand ... Special ordered that one  .... Custom rainbow colors!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 2, 2014)

Sounds like 40mph outside.  I'm hoping the swing set doesn't blow over again.  I checked on the chickens earlier and told them to batten down the hatches.


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2014)

About 3.5" on the ground here. Snowing since 4:30ish.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2014)

Resica said:


> About 3.5" on the ground here. Snowing since 4:30ish.


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2014)

I know you'll want updates.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2014)

Resica said:


> I know you'll want updates.



Yes. Please keep me updated.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 2, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Sounds like 40mph outside.  I'm hoping the swing set doesn't blow over again.  I checked on the chickens earlier and told them to batten down the hatches.



Was snowing to beat the band up off 136 about 740 or so. A small blizzard.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 2, 2014)

Getting snow in Pickens right now.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 2, 2014)

Snowing in north Forsyth now to and wind blowing bout 50.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 2, 2014)

Snowing pretty good in North Forsyth right now.

Hope it quits! Last holiday overnight guest is heading to Arkansas in the morning!


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 2, 2014)

Road report is they are covered as it's coming down good. The roads are still warm enough under the cover that they are still not icing, but that won't last long at 22 and falling while covered.


----------



## DDD (Jan 2, 2014)

Light snow bands blowing up.  Nothing major.

Most of I-20 North is under a winter weather advisory.  Going to be some slick roads in the morning.


----------



## DDD (Jan 2, 2014)

mountainpass said:


> Road report is they are covered as it's coming down good. The roads are still warm enough under the cover that they are still not icing, but that won't last long at 22 and falling while covered.



Post up a picture if you got it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 2, 2014)

Gots flurries Imby!


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 2, 2014)

DDD said:


> Post up a picture if you got it.



Hang on....


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## DDD (Jan 2, 2014)

Bands are really starting to hang in there... someone could mess around and get a good dusting.  With the wind blowing 100mph though I am not sure how well it will stick.


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2014)

Probably pushing 5" here. Hard to tell. Wind out of the NNE at 22.


----------



## DDD (Jan 2, 2014)

Somebody in East Cobb needs to report in.  

Snow showers have been just training over that area for a while now.


----------



## DDD (Jan 2, 2014)

Pic from Blairsville.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 2, 2014)

Dang it!! Snow in Forsyth and I was at work in Macon!!!!


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 2, 2014)

The wind is screaming here in Northern Forsyth county.... i hope i still have a roof in the morning.


----------



## ryork (Jan 2, 2014)

Flurries/snow showers for about an hour or so here in Bremen so far. Way the wind is blowing, it might end up in Bermuda before it lands.....


----------



## DDD (Jan 2, 2014)

Guys my last post before I turn it out for the night.

Latest GFS is UNREAL cold for Monday / Tuesday.  Would not surprise me if schools closed Tuesday for the brutal cold.  Buses and kids can't handle -14 windchill.

Have Mercy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

Brrrrrrrr


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2014)

That evil global warming is in full force here this morning. It's 9* actual temp with 25mph winds, looks like a couple inches of snow. Not a good day to go swimming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> That evil global warming is in full force here this morning. It's 9* actual temp with 25mph winds, looks like a couple inches of snow. Not a good day to go swimming.


That's only -12° wind chill. Put your swim trunks on and go for it!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> That evil global warming is in full force here this morning. It's 9* actual temp with 25mph winds, looks like a couple inches of snow. Not a good day to go swimming.



That get your weather indicators going!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's only -12° wind chill. Put your swim trunks on and go for it!!!



Its not the same without a woman name to follow.... Francis


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Its not the same without a woman name to follow.... Francis


He's a real good cook, and one day I might accidentally slip up and get to eat some of his cookin so I ain't gonna give him cause to go all burger king on my food and stuff.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 3, 2014)

Anything going to sneak in on us while the cold temps are here next week ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

3ringer said:


> Anything going to sneak in on us while the cold temps are here next week ?



0°C = 32°F, the next blue line back is -10°C = 14°F & green = moisture & 1" of rain = 10" of snow. I'll let you figure the rest out.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel

So you are saying there is a chance. lol


----------



## grunt0331 (Jan 3, 2014)

The wind moved our new trampoline about 30 yards across the back yard last night.  Luckily it didn't flip it and tear the thing up.


----------



## WickedKwik (Jan 3, 2014)

What about the CAD effect for Thursday?  Could we be looking at a brief period of ice?


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 3, 2014)

Sunday's high here is -5, lows around -20 with wind chills going down to -50. Normal high for this time of year? 30. This winter has been brutal, and there is another 60 some days till spring.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 3, 2014)

Based on all the websites I have been checking, Sunday night is starting to look a little better for the chance of snow.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 3, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> Sunday's high here is -5, lows around -20 with wind chills going down to -50. Normal high for this time of year? 30. This winter has been brutal, and there is another 60 some days till spring.



I'll be on lake poygan in a few weeks ice fishing. Hope she don't freeze solid! go pack!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 0°C = 32°F, the next blue line back is -10°C = 14°F & green = moisture & 1" of rain = 10" of snow. I'll let you figure the rest out.


So we will have a 1" of snow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

WickedKwik said:


> What about the CAD effect for Thursday?  Could we be looking at a brief period of ice?


Not as it stands right now.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello boys and girls.  

This weekend is the time to go bundle your pipes up, bring in the firewood, make sure the Kurig has hot chocolate and coffee ready to go and hold on tight for Tuesday.

I believe schools may call it off simply based on the temps.  This is going to be one of the most brutal shots of cold I can remember for a very long time.

As Miguel stated above, snow looks to be in order possibly Sunday night into Monday.

Being that today is Friday I would not be surprised to see that map get more juicy, especially for the folks in West GA and the mountains.

Below is the low temp map for Monday night into Tuesday an the next map will be the wind chill.  

You thought it was cold this morning.  Hold on tight.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2014)

Wind Chill... O.M.G.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

That's IT. I'm moving SOUTH.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 3, 2014)

I sure hope we can get out of school lol, we have been out for 2 weeks on Christmas Break and wouldn't mind a couple more days.


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2014)

Ended up with  7ish, I think.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 3, 2014)

Those maps are insane.


----------



## zworley3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Its times like this I wish my wife were a big woman so she could keep me warm at night...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2014)

Resica said:


> Ended up with  7ish, I think.


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2014)

Shafted again! Feel my pain. Gonna be down near zero tonight.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice pic Resica. How much snow did you end up getting? Send some down our way.


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2014)

I think it was around 7", hard to tell accurately, it may have been more. It was getting blown all over the place.  Too bad it wasn't 27", maybe next time.  Real fluffy, it could be broomed if ya really wanted to.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 3, 2014)

The last descent snowfall here was in 2011 when it snowed 6 1/2 inches at my house in north Georgia. Hopefully the system Sunday night will bring us some.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 3, 2014)

JonathanG2013 said:


> The last descent snowfall here was in 2011 when it snowed 6 1/2 inches at my house in north Georgia. Hopefully the system Sunday night will bring us some.



I sure hope so!! Would be nice to get 4-5"!! I see the WC released their map and the West part of Ga is in the 1-3" area.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice pic Resica


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2014)

JonathanG2013 said:


> The last descent snowfall here was in 2011 when it snowed 6 1/2 inches at my house in north Georgia. Hopefully the system Sunday night will bring us some.


  Hope you guys and gals get thumped good at least once this winter.



Matthew6 said:


> Nice pic Resica



Thanks Matthew.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 3, 2014)

It's only going to be a cold rain Sunday night for north ga.  Mark it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> Those maps are insane.



Lets make a run up river Tuesday morning


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 3, 2014)

Accuweather, Intellicast, Weatherbug, and NWS calling for just cold rain Sunday. Maybe next time.

But then again this happened January 10th, 2011 also.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Lets make a run up river Tuesday morning



If I didn't have to work I would be game!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 3, 2014)

It should be a little bit more than cold rain if the low temps drown to the low 30's high 20's for north Georgia Sunday night.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 3, 2014)

Y'all can have that voo doo for Monday and Tuesday. I like nice cool weather too, but that's just dangerous for these parts. Lots of folks homes, health, and wallets can't handle it. Make sure to check on any elderly family, friends, and animals throughout this time frame. 

Come on spring time thunder showers!!!


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 3, 2014)

One of the local Mets, Mike Francis, is now calling for accumulating snow (not saying how much, but did use "accumulating") for the metro area. This is from Sunday night thru Monday morning....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> If I didn't have to work I would be game!



Just tell your Boss the roads are to bad and that the only thing passable is the river .... Trust me it will work


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 3, 2014)

Ken Cook just said we could get possibly a dusting, so that means 1-3 inches.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, the GFS continues to get colder and colder with each run.  It is quite insane.

Metro ATL has not been at 0 in 30 years.  Tuesday it's going to make a run at the record.

Wind chills now showing IMBY at -18°.

West GA?  -20°

Actual temp maps showing 3° in my backyard.  What I am wondering about is if the cold air will slide farther south than modeled due to snow being on the ground after Sunday night to the North for sure.

As far as snow Sunday night it will or should be light.  If you made me call it right now I would say north of I-20 should see a dusting to an inch.  It could be showers so Woodstock might have 1" and Winder might mess around and get 2".  But I think a dusting is a "safe" call for now.  

Also the rain that will fall is gonna freeze up pretty quick as well.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is the GFS snow cover maps as it sees it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

Two maps for you. Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Two maps for you. Don't shoot the messenger
> 
> View attachment 769039
> 
> View attachment 769040



Yes and there is that.

The Canadian model is laying down a nasty ice storm for NE GA including eastern sections of GA and metro ATL to Athens.

I am ignoring it because to embrace it would be to...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yes and there is that.
> 
> The Canadian model is laying down a nasty ice storm for NE GA including eastern sections of GA and metro ATL to Athens.
> 
> I am ignoring it because to embrace it would be to...


I figure the more we talk about it the less the chances that it will actually happen are..............practicing Murphy's Law ya know.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 3, 2014)

This thread just became interesting.


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2014)

11 degrees here.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 3, 2014)

Resica said:


> 11 degrees here.



I guess it's been 32 here all day.  I just had to go pour hot water on the chickens frozen ice block.  Poor chickens were thirsty.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> This thread just became interesting.



Very


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 3, 2014)

Got my generator out and put on porch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I guess it's been 32 here all day.  I just had to go pour hot water on the chickens frozen ice block.  Poor chickens were thirsty.


Tractor supply has a water bucket warmer that sits under their automatic waterer.  I just moved mines water inside the coop and put a lamp in there with a regular 69w flood light. Looks like I'll be steppin up to the heat lamp in a day or so.


----------



## bml (Jan 3, 2014)

I am more concerned with the temps than I am anything. How confident are you fellas with regards to the accuracy of those temp maps at this point?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

bml said:


> I am more concerned with the temps than I am anything. How confident are you fellas with regards to the accuracy of those temp maps at this point?


We're inside 72 hrs almost. I'm very confident life isn't going to be fun for a couple of days. I'm also worried about weather and temps. If we do get ice and it effects the power grid and then those temps hit it is going to be tragic for a lot of folks.


----------



## bml (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're inside 72 hrs almost. I'm very confident life isn't going to be fun for a couple of days. I'm also worried about weather and temps. If we do get ice and it effects the power grid and then those temps hit it is going to be tragic for a lot of folks.



Thats what I was afraid of. Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2014)

Resica said:


> 11 degrees here.



Stay warm.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're inside 72 hrs almost. I'm very confident life isn't going to be fun for a couple of days. I'm also worried about weather and temps. If we do get ice and it effects the power grid and then those temps hit it is going to be tragic for a lot of folks.



Sounds like I need to blast down to camp and grab the generator tomorrow. Knew I should have brought it home last week!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Sounds like I need to blast down to camp and grab the generator tomorrow. Knew I should have brought it home last week!


Excellent idea.....


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tractor supply has a water bucket warmer that sits under their automatic waterer.  I just moved mines water inside the coop and put a lamp in there with a regular 69w flood light. Looks like I'll be steppin up to the heat lamp in a day or so.



Dang I was just there earlier.  I'm always having to go back for something.  I've been running the brooder light in my coop for a couple weeks now.  I think it helps a little.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 3, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Sounds like I need to blast down to camp and grab the generator tomorrow. Knew I should have brought it home last week!



Last time I tried my generator it was blowing fuel and oil out of the carb.


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Stay warm.


Will do.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Dang I was just there earlier.  I'm always having to go back for something.  I've been running the brooder light in my coop for a couple weeks now.  I think it helps a little.



We put a brooder light in with our chickens last night!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2014)

What I want to know is where did the global warming go? The last forecast I looked at for my area was saying high of 11 Monday with lows of 
-12 (twelve below zero) Monday night with -30 or so wind chills due to high winds, and 2"-3" of snow. Those of you who always wish for frigid weather and blizzards don't usually have to deal with the realities of dead batteries, frozen/busted plumbing, outrageous heating bills, frozen cracked engine blocks, costly/injurious car wrecks, and old people dying from exposure because their power went out.  I'll take a mild winter nowadays, thank you.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 3, 2014)

Just a regular light bulb in my coops.Chickens will acclimate.

Also giving them some scratch feed right before roost and they can produce their own heat.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Last time I tried my generator it was blowing fuel and oil out of the carb.



Mine's running good - 97 miles from here.

$10 sez I go get the generator, wrassle it up in the truck, bring it home and the weather turns severe clear for days on end. I got good luck like that.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 3, 2014)

I always lose at bets so I bet for a cold rain!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just a regular light bulb in my coops.Chickens will acclimate.
> 
> Also giving them some scratch feed right before roost and they can produce their own heat.



Will you go put a light in my coop Jeff? 
I will swap you some goodies from my garden come spring.


----------



## ryork (Jan 3, 2014)

> If I didn't have to work I would be game!



Dustin, call Joe Hughes and I'll meet ya'll at the ramp around 0630.  I'll let you and Joe net the bait before I arrive!

Seriously, I like winter but am  not looking forward to these temps.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got to get some firewood for my mom and dad and some propane too, or their pipes will bust.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Will you go put a light in my coop Jeff?
> I will swap you some goodies from my garden come spring.



...

The 3 chickens in my warmest coop still roost outside.On their porch.....yes I built them a porch


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff Raines said:


> ...
> 
> The 3 chickens in my warmest coop still roost outside.On their porch.....yes I built them a porch



I got to see this!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 3, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Mine's running good - 97 miles from here.
> 
> $10 sez I go get the generator, wrassle it up in the truck, bring it home and the weather turns severe clear for days on end. I got good luck like that.



Deer season still open down there? If yes go,  if no stay home.


----------



## david w. (Jan 3, 2014)

Gonna get the generator ready.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Mine's running good - 97 miles from here.
> 
> $10 sez I go get the generator, wrassle it up in the truck, bring it home and the weather turns severe clear for days on end. I got good luck like that.


I'll take that kind of luck.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 3, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> What I want to know is where did the global warming go? The last forecast I looked at for my area was saying high of 11 Monday with lows of
> -12 (twelve below zero) Monday night with -30 or so wind chills due to high winds, and 2"-3" of snow. Those of you who always wish for frigid weather and blizzards don't usually have to deal with dead batteries, outrageous heating bills, frozen cracked engine blocks, costly/injurious car wrecks, and old people dying from exposure because their power went out.  I'll take a mild winter nowadays, thank you.




I'm with NChillbilly on this one.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 3, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Mine's running good - 97 miles from here.
> 
> $10 sez I go get the generator, wrassle it up in the truck, bring it home and the weather turns severe clear for days on end. I got good luck like that.


I don't really know why I brought mine home. Have to go back. Have a deer down there at processor but mines 200 miles away. I guess my esp done kicked in


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I got to see this!



...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff Raines said:


> ...



Did you get your chicks from ladds in Cartersville


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 3, 2014)

ryork said:


> Dustin, call Joe Hughes and I'll meet ya'll at the ramp around 0630.  I'll let you and Joe net the bait before I arrive!
> 
> Seriously, I like winter but am  not looking forward to these temps.



LOL We would have frozen shad before they made it to the tank. We may seriously start seeing a shad kill if these cold temps hang around.


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2014)

Did someone say snow on the beach?  GFS shows the love. 

If the cold air slides in as the GFS is suggesting and does turn our rain over to snow the lapse rates might be quite good.  Someone could wake up to a sure enough surprise.


----------



## david w. (Jan 3, 2014)

Im gonna make a mini snow man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

DDD said:


> Did someone say snow on the beach?  GFS shows the love.
> 
> If the cold air slides in as the GFS is suggesting and does turn our rain over to snow the lapse rates might be quite good.  Someone could wake up to a sure enough surprise.


Pure insanity...........


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 3, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> I'll be on lake poygan in a few weeks ice fishing. Hope she don't freeze solid! go pack!



Nice! My sister lives in Appleton, right down the road from there.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get your chicks from ladds in Cartersville



Yes


----------



## topfuelgirl (Jan 3, 2014)

We want snow in Yorkville!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yes


me to 


topfuelgirl said:


> We want snow in Yorkville!!!



okay you talked us into it! push the button boys this little lady want some snow!!!


----------



## jcountry (Jan 3, 2014)

Bring on the snow!   I would love to see another 2010!   

(I'm off.)


----------



## topfuelgirl (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> me to
> 
> 
> Okay you talked us into it! Push the button boys this little lady want some snow!!! :d



:d :d


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 3, 2014)

I gotta work either way. Just soon not have snow or ice. Specially those cold days and nights. All that ain't good in my business


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 3, 2014)

DDD said:


> Did someone say snow on the beach?  GFS shows the love.
> 
> If the cold air slides in as the GFS is suggesting and does turn our rain over to snow the lapse rates might be quite good.  Someone could wake up to a sure enough surprise.



89 or 90 we had knee deep snow drift against the house in Myrtle Beach just right after Christmas...that was crazy


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pure insanity...........



You have to admit though the weather nerd inside of you is shaking his head going... this is nuts.... but I have to keep looking!!!  


Someone asked back a page how confident we were in the models verifying?  I am pretty confident.

What would have me questioning how accurate this is would be if it was waffling.  Showing warmer then colder then warmer... ect...

All it does is get colder with every run and moving more towards a snowy solution on the back of the front.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

DDD said:


> You have to admit though the weather nerd inside of you is shaking his head going... this is nuts.... but I have to keep looking!!!
> 
> .


Pure weather porn.......


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 3, 2014)

DDD Do you think if the cool air comes in here sooner would it be all snow or an ice storm?


----------



## DDD (Jan 3, 2014)

JonathanG2013 said:


> DDD Do you think if the cool air comes in here sooner would it be all snow or an ice storm?



I think given the deepness of this cold it would be brief ice and then a change over to all snow.

I will be honest, I still have a hard time buying the GFS solution because usually strong fronts like this end up being the cold air chasing the moisture out.  Then you end up looking at clear skies.

It could still happen in this situation, however the GFS has held onto this solution so long you have to start believing it at some point.  Also, in weather history solutions like this have happened where the cold air pushes in hard enough to fork over the snow.  

More model watching and hoping to follow.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2014)

I`ve always wanted to have a good snowfall down here while my tipi was set up.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 3, 2014)

DDD said:


> I think given the deepness of this cold it would be brief ice and then a change over to all snow.
> 
> I will be honest, I still have a hard time buying the GFS solution because usually strong fronts like this end up being the cold air chasing the moisture out.  Then you end up looking at clear skies.
> 
> ...



What model runs at 11pm?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 3, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> What model runs at 11pm?



And why is the forum clock wrong?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve always wanted to have a good snowfall down here while my tipi was set up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


>




It has the original central heat.


----------



## jcountry (Jan 4, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> And why is the forum clock wrong?



I think they are doing it on purpose.

Trying (and failing) to be cute.


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 4, 2014)

So Jefferson is going to be Anchorage on Sunday evening???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve always wanted to have a good snowfall down here while my tipi was set up.


You asked for it, and DDD and I are bout to beat our heads bald against the wall trying to bring it to you. You have any idea how hard it is to change the weather like this? We've got Al Gore at one end blowing as much hot air as he can, and NCHillbilly constantly whining about the cold at the other end. It's a struggle I tell ya, especially when the bookends have special powers and me and DDD are just part time weather nerds (no glasses with tape on them though).

Keep the faith and we'll do our part best as we can.

__________________________________________________________________________________________

On another note, a couple of the fellas have touched on an earnest concern. This type of cold is just as dangerous if not more so to human life than an EF-5 Tornado outbreak, because it is silent. Elderly are the ones that succumb to the cold the fastest, and when we're talking about temps in the single digit range, especially extreme low temps down into SOWEGA, where folks are not generally prepared for such weather, then we are talking tragic events. 

Here's how this one plays out; Even if there is no ice, or precipitable (new word by me, thank you, thank you)  contribution to the failure of the infrastructure (power grid) the extreme temps can cause the sap and moisture in trees to freeze solid. If you hear what you think are shot gun blasts, it is really tree limbs, especially pines, blowing up. Even if they don't get to that point, with winds in the 15 to 20 mph range, those frozen brittle limbs are going to snap at any weak point they have, and the power lines under them will suffer for it. 

Without power the elderly may or may not have firewood or a fireplace to keep warm. If it happens in the middle of the night, which is when the temps will bottom out, and their power goes off while they're sleeping, they may never wake up. 

The other end of that spectrum is space heaters, kerosene heaters, and other means of staying warm that aren't safely attended to. The elderly and many younger folk just aren't careful enough when it comes to this danger and multiple fires breaking out can over tax the resources of a county and city in a big hurry, especially way out in the sticks where the force is all volunteer. 

Then there is the long lasting effects of exposure on the elderly if they manage to survive an outage. Their system just isn't geared towards those kind of extreme's. 

And lastly, IF there is frozen precip that does effect the power grid and the roads then all of the above problems exist and are compounded by the fact that emergency services cannot respond in an effective manner, if at all. Your power service linemen are literally chasing ghost, working in some of the most treacherous weather possible, putting their lives on the line to try and get the grid back up to keep folks safe and alive. It is a thankless job for all emergency responders and power workers, and physically impossible for them to get to everyone in a timely manner. And when we are talking about temps in the single digits, time is critical.

I joked about NCHillbilly's whining, but he lives it every year, he knows exactly what I am talking about. I am a Certified CERT instructor, not to mention having 30 some odd other FEMA, GEMA and DHS course certificates that aid in my prepping folks for disasters. Extreme cold in areas that rarely if ever get it is one of the hardest disasters to alert people about, teach them about, train them to prepare for, and mitigate after the fact simply due to the fact that it quite literally only occurs for us every 20 or 30 years. People have short memories and don't take these kind of things near as serious as they should.

So please, I would rather everyone make sure their neighbors are prepared, have a plan to monitor them, especially the elderly, and come together as a community, wherever you are, no matter how rural your location, and work as a team to make sure as many people are as able survive the effects of the coming weather. 

IT IS BETTER TO PREPARE AND NOT NEED IT, THAN TO NEED IT AND NOT BE PREPARED.

Firewood

Kerosene

Propane cylinders for the coleman stove

Blankets / sleeping bags and lots of them

Prep warm meals, wrap them in towels and keep them in portable coolers (the insulating properties works both ways)

Exposed water pipes in crawl spaces will be at risk of busting, even water pipes in unheated / unfinished full basements will be at risk. 

Emergency power sources if available, generators etc. for those on oxygen or other medically dependent needs that depend on power. 

A network of communication with your neighbors, you can't depend on the cell towers working, FRS civilian radios (cobra's etc) for keeping tabs on the neighbors. Battery powered ones are preferable to the rechargeable ones. 

Make sure all prescriptions are filled and ready. 

Don't forget your pets.

Pray.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

For those of you lost as where to begin to prepare. Use this link, read every tab. It gives you a lot of good info.

http://www.ready.gov/winter-weather

When the power goes out DDD and I won't be here to answer your IMBY questions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Dang it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For those of you lost as where to begin to prepare. Use this link, read every tab. It gives you a lot of good info.
> 
> http://www.ready.gov/winter-weather
> 
> When the power goes out DDD and I won't be here to answer your IMBY questions.



Reread the tab on generators and you will have power.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Reread the tab on generators and you will have power.


If you have a generator............

Also remember, LPG and LNG pressures can be effected by extreme low temps if you are on a tank, and not on a buried ground service. Gas and Diesel operated Generators, especially Diesel with any moisture / water in them at all, can be effected by extremely low temps. Make sure your water separators are drained well and make sure your generator is in a very well insulated housing to retain as much of it's operational heat as possible, with external air and exhaust vents for safe operation.

A lot of lessons are going to be learned by folks over the next few of days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you have a generator............
> 
> Also remember, LPG and LNG pressures can be effected by extreme low temps if you are on a tank, and not on a buried ground service. Gas and Diesel operated Generators, especially Diesel with any moisture / water in them at all, can be effected by extremely low temps. Make sure your water separators are drained well and make sure your generator is in a very well insulated housing to retain as much of it's operational heat as possible, with external air and exhaust vents for safe operation.
> 
> A lot of lessons are going to be learned by folks over the next few of days.



Generator -- check
get tanked -- have the clear liquid to do so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Generator -- check
> get tanked -- have the clear liquid to do so.


You're blood will thin and your body will freeze faster if you consume............awe nevermind, have at it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's the most practical checklist already put together. The one on the Ready.gov and RedCross sites are crap.

http://www.bt.cdc.gov/disasters/winter/beforestorm/supplylists.asp


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

That's some good words of advice Hugh. 

I sure hope everyone takes this serious and stays safe!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Remember, whether this precip happens or not, it will still be deadly cold. Thanks DDD for the new link.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok is it gonna snow or not?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok is it gonna snow or not?



Get back in PF ya big monon!


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nope. Just don't see it. I see miserable cold that I got to work in Monday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok is it gonna snow or not?


Don't make me come up there rookie...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2014)

I`m prepared, but, I generally stay prepared. Tipi goes up tomorrow because our Rondyvoo goes on no matter what.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 4, 2014)

Will our lakes freeze with these cold temps coming in ? I was wondering if they would if it is sunny during the day. It will be interesting to see if or how much they freeze.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

3ringer said:


> Will our lakes freeze with these cold temps coming in ? I was wondering if they would if it is sunny during the day. It will be interesting to see if or how much they freeze.


In December 1983 the low was 0°. I was duck hunting up Shoulderbone creek on Sinclair and we broke thick ice (avg 1") most of the way up the inlet. I was scared to death a jagged chunk of that ice would come through the hull of that thin aluminum jon boat I was in. It was a bluebird blue sky sunny day, and the ice didn't go much of anywhere for a day or two.

January of 85' the record for Ga. was set at -8, not sure where in the state that was, but yes, you will see ice on Jackson, mainly in the coves and around the edges. DO NOT attempt to walk on it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In December 1983 the low was 0°. I was duck hunting up Shoulderbone creek on Sinclair and we broke thick ice (avg 1") most of the way up the inlet. I was scared to death a jagged chunk of that ice would come through the hull of that thin aluminum jon boat I was in. It was a bluebird blue sky sunny day, and the ice didn't go much of anywhere for a day or two.
> 
> January of 85' the record for Ga. was set at -8, not sure where in the state that was, but yes, you will see ice on Jackson, mainly in the coves and around the edges. DO NOT attempt to walk on it.




Hugh I don't recall the exact year, but when I was young I remember my dad taking me and my brother on the porch and telling us to look at the thermometer. Seems like it was 81, 82 or something like that. Dad said boys look at that, you may never see it again. It read -12, I distinctly remember the house being cold and use huddling around the wood stove we had at the time. This was just outside Cleveland. I love me some cold weather, but cold like that and this we have coming is very dangerous. The houses and structures here in the south are just not built for that type of cold weather. If the power goes out and it gets down in the single digits folks can die. Please remember to check on your neighbors and those who may need a hand......


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 4, 2014)

In 83 I walked across the Cossawatee River.... With an a Anvil on me chest......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In December 1983 the low was 0°. I was duck hunting up Shoulderbone creek on Sinclair and we broke thick ice (avg 1") most of the way up the inlet. I was scared to death a jagged chunk of that ice would come through the hull of that thin aluminum jon boat I was in. It was a bluebird blue sky sunny day, and the ice didn't go much of anywhere for a day or two.
> 
> January of 85' the record for Ga. was set at -8, not sure where in the state that was, but yes, you will see ice on Jackson, mainly in the coves and around the edges. DO NOT attempt to walk on it.





Unicoidawg said:


> Hugh I don't recall the exact year, but when I was young I remember my dad taking me and my brother on the porch and telling us to look at the thermometer. Seems like it was 81, 82 or something like that. Dad said boys look at that, you may never see it again. It read -12, I distinctly remember the house being cold and use huddling around the wood stove we had at the time. This was just outside Cleveland. I love me some cold weather, but cold like that and this we have coming is very dangerous. The houses and structures here in the south are just not built for that type of cold weather. If the power goes out and it gets down in the single digits folks can die. Please remember to check on your neighbors and those who may need a hand......





I remember that well. It was 1 degree down here that morning. That and the "blizzard of March 1993" are events I won`t ever forget.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 4, 2014)

There is no way i would try to walk across any ice in the state of Ga.  A child was killed in dacula a few winters ago trying to do this in a subdivision pond... not a good idea.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> In 83 I walked across the Cossawatee River.... With an a Anvil on me chest......


We gonna have a talk.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In December 1983 the low was 0°. I was duck hunting up Shoulderbone creek on Sinclair and we broke thick ice (avg 1") most of the way up the inlet. I was scared to death a jagged chunk of that ice would come through the hull of that thin aluminum jon boat I was in. It was a bluebird blue sky sunny day, and the ice didn't go much of anywhere for a day or two.
> 
> January of 85' the record for Ga. was set at -8, not sure where in the state that was, but yes, you will see ice on Jackson, mainly in the coves and around the edges. DO NOT attempt to walk on it.



I remember that cold spell very well. It got down to -28 here, the coldest anybody could ever remember it being, even the oldest folks. There was about 2 days that it never got above zero. Everybody's pipes froze, even a foot underground. We were on a spring/reservoir water system at the time, And we had a 500-gallon block of ice up the holler that it took me and my dad three days to thaw out. We just started building fires around the reservoir, and tried to heat it up gradually so that we wouldn't crack the concrete tank. I'll be happy if I never see anything like that again, we're just not set up for that kind of cold here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I remember that well. It was 1 degree down here that morning. That and the "blizzard of March 1993" are events I won`t ever forget.



That one I'll never forget. We were without power for 7 days. If I remember correctly it hit 32 for a high a couple of days, but never went above freezing the entire time and keept everything frozen and on the ground. 

The most memorable moment though was when Jag (son)  was not quite 5 yrs old, threw his blanky on a kerosene heater we had in the living room. We didn't have a fireplace. Wife flung it out the front door blazin in flames.

It wasn't funny then, but it is now. 

Watch your kids around space heaters folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I remember that cold spell very well. It got down to -28 here, the coldest anybody could ever remember it being, even the oldest folks. There was about 2 days that it never got above zero. Everybody's pipes froze, even a foot underground. We were on a spring/reservoir water system at the time, And we had a 500-gallon block of ice up the holler that it took me and my dad three days to thaw out. We just started building fires around the reservoir, and tried to heat it up gradually so that we wouldn't crack the concrete tank. I'll be happy if I never see anything like that again, we're just not set up for that kind of cold here.


Got bad news for you brother, it won't be that cold, but your low tuesday mornin will be 0° or below and you won't see anything above 10° that day. Wind chills are going to be well into the negatives and stay there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2014)

I sure am glad I`m retired now. Thoughts and prayers for the linemen and first responders....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I remember that cold spell very well. It got down to -28 here, the coldest anybody could ever remember it being, even the oldest folks. There was about 2 days that it never got above zero. Everybody's pipes froze, even a foot underground. We were on a spring/reservoir water system at the time, And we had a 500-gallon block of ice up the holler that it took me and my dad three days to thaw out. We just started building fires around the reservoir, and tried to heat it up gradually so that we wouldn't crack the concrete tank. I'll be happy if I never see anything like that again, we're just not set up for that kind of cold here.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got bad news for you brother, it won't be that cold, but your low tuesday mornin will be 0° or below and you won't see anything above 10° that day. Wind chills are going to be well into the negatives and stay there.


Correction, I was lookin at the wrong hill. Here's yours.


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 4, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hugh I don't recall the exact year, but when I was young I remember my dad taking me and my brother on the porch and telling us to look at the thermometer. Seems like it was 81, 82 or something like that. Dad said boys look at that, you may never see it again. It read -12, I distinctly remember the house being cold and use huddling around the wood stove we had at the time. This was just outside Cleveland. I love me some cold weather, but cold like that and this we have coming is very dangerous. The houses and structures here in the south are just not built for that type of cold weather. If the power goes out and it gets down in the single digits folks can die. Please remember to check on your neighbors and those who may need a hand......



 That was 81. I had a fox trap line out and it got so cold all the traps sprung when the triggers shrunk up. Its gona be rough on some folks especially north of I 20. I wonder how many have checked the antifreeze in their cars lately. The roads will be littered with stalls. My Grand Pa told me about the winter of 1911, he was 10 yrs old. I don't see how they made it back then. They lived near Turners corner, and he said the chestatee froze thick enough for a pair of mules with a wagon to cross it. Their spring froze 24 inches deep, he measured it with a framing square, wasn't guessed at. All their chickens froze to death and fell out of the cedar trees they were roosted in behind the house. His Grand Pa had two sows with pigs up on the buzzard mountain in those rock ledges. The snow had frozen solid and they couldn't root for food. He had to carry a sack of corn to one one day and the other the next. He said it was an all day job to get there and back. How many 10 yr old boys today could you count on to do that job, very few. Folks aren't as tough today as they were back then.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep it seems like every time the ponds and lakes freeze, you here about a kid falling through. I will post a photo if the lake freezes. 

I remember in 83 , I had cabin fever. After we had some sunny days after the big freeze, I took the boat out. We went to the Yellow jacket creek boat ramp on West Point . The whole cove was froze over . I threw a big piece if rip rap into the ice and it just slid across.  We ended up going down near the dam to find clear water. After about 30 minutes we figured out we were nuts for even trying to fish .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got bad news for you brother, it won't be that cold, but your low tuesday mornin will be 0° or below and you won't see anything above 10° that day. Wind chills are going to be well into the negatives and stay there.



It's not unusual for it to get down to 0 or a couple degrees below here, that happens almost every winter at some point. It was 9 here this morning. But that -28 was something else. We never got down to 0 last year, so I guess we're due.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 4, 2014)

I remember 83 I guess it was. I was a youngun. Papa took me to the etowah river on yeller creek rd. Told me to look at it and remember it. That I might not ever see it froze over in top again. I didn't have to worry with working in the weather then. I do now. So this coolness coming in I don't like


----------



## david w. (Jan 4, 2014)

Eatonton never gets action...............


----------



## Resica (Jan 4, 2014)

How long is it supposed to be cold down there, day or 2?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

david w. said:


> Eatonton never gets action...............


What? 14 is too warm for you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

Made my way to town with the wife ... The bread and milk race is on! 
Stopped by the feed store for some more chick food and some city feller was flippin out because he couldn't find kerosene anywhere!

God help us if we ever do have a major disaster!


----------



## jcountry (Jan 4, 2014)

Paint Brush said:


> That was 81. I had a fox trap line out and it got so cold all the traps sprung when the triggers shrunk up. Its gona be rough on some folks especially north of I 20. I wonder how many have checked the antifreeze in their cars lately. The roads will be littered with stalls. My Grand Pa told me about the winter of 1911, he was 10 yrs old. I don't see how they made it back then. They lived near Turners corner, and he said the chestatee froze thick enough for a pair of mules with a wagon to cross it. Their spring froze 24 inches deep, he measured it with a framing square, wasn't guessed at. All their chickens froze to death and fell out of the cedar trees they were roosted in behind the house. His Grand Pa had two sows with pigs up on the buzzard mountain in those rock ledges. The snow had frozen solid and they couldn't root for food. He had to carry a sack of corn to one one day and the other the next. He said it was an all day job to get there and back. How many 10 yr old boys today could you count on to do that job, very few. *Folks aren't as tough today as they were back then.*




That is the TRUTH!

If you were to take a few folks from the modern "give me" generation and plop them back in truly hard times, they would all starve to death.   

(Back then, people were either tough, resourceful, and hard working, or they just died.)


----------



## david w. (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? 14 is too warm for you?
> 
> View attachment 769122



 I withdraw my comment.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

david w. said:


> I withdraw my comment.


You're acting just like that Rookie Polar Bear Mod fella.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 4, 2014)

When's this snow am ice coming? Do I need to drive my old truck to work tomorrow?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 4, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> When's this snow am ice coming? Do I need to drive my old truck to work tomorrow?



Sunday night. Seems I lost a day or gained one!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 4, 2014)

jcountry said:


> That is the TRUTH!
> 
> If you were to take a few folks from the modern "give me" generation and plop them back in truly hard times, they would all starve to death.
> 
> (Back then, people were either tough, resourceful, and hard working, or they just died.)



Yep. What most would consider impossible today was just normal day-to-day life for our great-grandparents.


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 4, 2014)

Winter storm watch has been issued for the northern counties. Says 1-2" with 3" in the higher elevations plus black ice issues. Winds 15-25mph with gusts to 40!!

Hope there are no power outages!!


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like some may have some freezing drizzle tonight.

As for snow... NWS looking at 1-2 inches in the below mentioned line and then I would think 1 inch to a dusting down to I-20.

The models are pushing the 1-2" idea down to I-20 but how fast the cold air turns the rain into snow will be the ticket.

As Miguel pointed out yesterday and the NWS mentions below, .10" freezing rain will be of concern for sure.  Cars and buses will slide like sleds on a .10" of ice.  Throw 1" of snow on top... and well.. you get the picture.






> .FREEZING DRIZZLE POSSIBLE SATURDAY NIGHT NORTHEAST
> MOUNTAINS......WINTRY MIX CHANGING TO LIGHT SNOW LIKELY OVER EXTREME
> NORTH GEORGIA...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Made my way to town with the wife ... The bread and milk race is on!
> Stopped by the feed store for some more chick food and some city feller was flippin out because he couldn't find kerosene anywhere!
> 
> God help us if we ever do have a major disaster!



Fixing to head to Ladds myself.


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2014)

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service peachtree city ga
1137 am est sat jan 4 2014

gaz001>009-011>016-019>021-050200-
/o.new.kffc.ws.a.0001.140106t0000z-140106t1700z/
dade-walker-catoosa-whitfield-murray-fannin-gilmer-union-towns-
chattooga-gordon-pickens-dawson-lumpkin-white-floyd-bartow-
cherokee-
including the cities of...calhoun...dahlonega...cleveland...
Rome...cartersville
1137 am est sat jan 4 2014

...winter storm watch in effect from sunday evening through
monday morning...

The national weather service in peachtree city has issued a
winter storm watch...which is in effect from sunday evening
through monday morning.

* locations...rome to canton to cleveland and north.

* hazard types...rain changing to snow and possibly sleet sunday
  evening.

* accumulations...1/2 inch to 2 inches with up to 3 inches at the
  higher elevations.

* timing...sunday night into monday morning.

* impacts...main impacts will be from slick roadways due to snow
  accumulations and black ice. Gusty winds may knock down trees.

* winds...increasing 15 to 25 mph with gusts up around 40 mph.

* temperatures...falling to the upper teens and 20s.


Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## david w. (Jan 4, 2014)

Could this turn into the ice storm we have a few years back?It was a MESS down here.


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2014)

david w. said:


> Could this turn into the ice storm we have a few years back?It was a MESS down here.



Obviously anything is possible.  Timing is everything with this system.  By the time it's in Eatonton I think you are looking at that .10" ice and maybe a dusting?

I don't see "major" ice storm potential.  More car skating type of, keep the police busy type of ice.


----------



## UBER-DIESEL (Jan 4, 2014)

DDD said:


> Obviously anything is possible.  Timing is everything with this system.  By the time it's in Eatonton I think you are looking at that .10" ice and maybe a dusting?
> 
> I don't see "major" ice storm potential.  More car skating type of, keep the police busy type of ice.



DDD any hope for Columbia County-Augusta area?


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 4, 2014)

It never did get over 36 here today, not even close to the predicted high of 44.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in Dawson Cty it might get interesting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmmmm, ice, red clay and slick chalk, should be a fun two nights at work.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, ice, red clay and slick chalk, should be a fun two nights at work.



I've been stuck in the wet chalk before....never seen it frozen.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 4, 2014)

<wringing hands> ... Can't wait!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 4, 2014)

From other sites it sounds like the rain will get here before the cold and be a bust as far as snow.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 4, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> It's only going to be a cold rain Sunday night for north ga.  Mark it!



I've analyzed all the data and I'm sticking by my earlier prediction.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 4, 2014)

PappyHoel I would trust DDD and Miguel over your idea of all rain. Most all sites have Rome to Canton to Dawson county north getting accumulating snow.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jan 4, 2014)

Cold Rain sounds right, but it will all freeze and make the roads terrible


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a question, whats the real chances of a " flash freeze" happening? I read Spann's blog daily and he is hitting on a flash freeze happening tomorrow night. Going from the 50's to the 20's in 30 minutes seems like a bit of a stretch. I trust James Spann but that big of a drop that fast in this part of the country seems unreal, and seems like it could cause a disaster.


----------



## bml (Jan 4, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 26 (9 members and 17 guests)

The cold is apparently a hot topic.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 4, 2014)

Wish it started tonight......


----------



## Resica (Jan 4, 2014)

Freezing rain advisory for tomorrow morning up here.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 4, 2014)

david w. said:


> Eatonton never gets action...............



Sure it does. They had the picture of the courthouse from the hail storm last Summer on the front page of your newspaper just this week. Looked like snow.


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 4, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I have a question, whats the real chances of a " flash freeze" happening? I read Spann's blog daily and he is hitting on a flash freeze happening tomorrow night. Going from the 50's to the 20's in 30 minutes seems like a bit of a stretch. I trust James Spann but that big of a drop that fast in this part of the country seems unreal, and seems like it could cause a disaster.



 I have never seen a drop in temp like that and if it did happen would be one for the books around here. We started the morning here at 16 and it made it to 33. Its 6:30 now and headed back down, now 32. Weather is the one thing man cant change but it sure is fun guessing what shes gona dish out next.


----------



## JD (Jan 4, 2014)

When is the next model run coming out?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Paint Brush said:


> I have never seen a drop in temp like that and if it did happen would be one for the books around here. We started the morning here at 16 and it made it to 33. Its 6:30 now and headed back down, now 32. Weather is the one thing man cant change but it sure is fun guessing what shes gona dish out next.



Yep, ol' mother nature will keep us guessing everytime. A coworker and I were discussing the flash freeze deal and it just seems impossible for the temperature to drop that fast. I've never seen it happen that quick. But, like I said in the earlier post, I trust James Spann knows what he's talking about and I'll not doubt him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

JD said:


> When is the next model run coming out?


The 00Z run should be starting soon. That is 7pm our time.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Miggy, What's your thoughts on a flash freeze?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Miggy, What's your thoughts on a flash freeze?


Never seen it happen, not expecting that to change.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Whatever decides to hit us needs to wait until AFTER 8am tomorrow morning! I go in for the graveyard shift tonight, then I'm off until Tues AM.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never seen it happen, not expecting that to change.



I've never seen it either. It's hard to doubt Spann at times though because he seems to cut out all the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and tell you the facts on the weather extreme blogs. Like, you said I doubt it will happen either. That's a huge swing to quickly.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ha Ha! Really a Potty Mouth for the word I used. LOL, Dang!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's the 18z gfs, still waiting on the 00z to come out.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 4, 2014)

Tee'd off on the first hole in KS Missouri at 9am first week of March 2003, 70degs short sleeves on. At approach shots for second hole, snow so thick we couldn't find green without pins marking hole.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Tee'd off on the first hole in KS Missouri at 9am first week of March 2003, 70degs short sleeves on. At approach shots for second hole, snow so thick we couldn't find green without pins marking hole.


Dang y'all play slow.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Anybody else seeing a non-event shaping up that was just hyped up way to much?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Anybody else seeing a non-event shaping up that was just hyped up way to much?


Define "non event" and exactly who hyped up what?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define "non event" and exactly who hyped up what?



I'm not saying a Non-Event is a bad thing, clearly i'm hoping for the best. But, these low of temperatures that just seems to be getting a tad colder every run, just doesn't seem possible down this far south.That would be a non event, a good non event but still a non event. I've already written off snow/ice as 99% of the time anyone talking about that stuff is just wishcasting. Oh and all the hype, local mets on the boob tube.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I'm not saying a Non-Event is a bad thing, clearly i'm hoping for the best. But, these low of temperatures that just seems to be getting a tad colder every run, just doesn't seem possible down this far south.That would be a non event, a good non event but still a non event. I've already written off snow/ice as 99% of the time anyone talking about that stuff is just wishcasting. Oh and all the hype, local mets on the boob tube.


I can't tell you the last time I watched a TV met report/forecast. I look at model runs and draw my own conclusions. As to the precip, I agree it is iffy for us toward I-20 on the east side, but for the NW quadrant I wouldn't write it off. The temps? I've been there, done that, seen them, got the t-shirt. Expect it, especially when the model runs don't back off from them. 

Resolution is achieved with each congruent run, and we are there.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 4, 2014)

op2:


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't tell you the last time I watched a TV met report/forecast. I look at model runs and draw my own conclusions. As to the precip, I agree it is iffy for us toward I-20 on the east side, but for the NW quadrant I wouldn't write it off. The temps? I've been there, done that, seen them, got the t-shirt. Expect it, especially when the model runs don't back off from them.
> 
> Resolution is achieved with each congruent run, and we are there.



Circa 1978 we lived at the Navy Base in Great Lakes Illinois.  I remember it got down to -10 and now drifts 4' high as tall as me at the time.  . I remember riding to school freezing cause the truck heater couldn't keep up.  That was cooooooold.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't tell you the last time I watched a TV met report/forecast. I look at model runs and draw my own conclusions. As to the precip, I agree it is iffy for us toward I-20 on the east side, but for the NW quadrant I wouldn't write it off. The temps? I've been there, done that, seen them, got the t-shirt. Expect it, especially when the model runs don't back off from them.
> 
> Resolution is achieved with each congruent run, and we are there.



I figure in about 24 hours we'll be getting a good idea whats going to happen. Whatever comes should be getting close to me by then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> I figure in about 24 hours we'll be getting a good idea whats going to happen. Whatever comes should be getting close to me by then.


Oh, so you're a window sill forecaster........


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, so you're a window sill forecaster........



 That's right! The most accurate kind!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> That's right! The most accurate kind!!!


As long as you're prepared for anything that's ok. Makes it kind of touch and go during Tornado outbreaks though. Or do you do the lawn chair on the roof thingy like Blood on the Ground does during severe weather?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or do you do the lawn chair on the roof thingy like Blood on the Ground does during severe weather?



I always pay attention to the path of travel for just this reason.......gotta know where BOG gonna come down.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Heck No! During Tornado's I strap on my football helmet, get my smart phone dialed into James spann's twitter feed in one hand and my bible in the other hand! I be ready to rocknroll mane!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Heck No! During Tornado's I strap on my football helmet, get my smart phone dialed into James spann's twitter feed in one hand and my bible in the other hand! I be ready to rocknroll mane!


Spann is the man for severe outbreaks, but he got overwhelmed a couple years ago and couldn't keep up with them all. My bro n law is in Oak Grove Al. and used to believe like you do. Spann was on the tube screamin about the storms in N. AL. I was watchin the entire state when I saw that monster blow up just SW of Tuscaloosa and called my bnl. Told him he had 20 minutes to get in the basement and get ready. He said, naw, ain't nothing happenin here, it's blue sky, plus Spann hasn't even mentioned anything in Tuscaloosa. About 10 minutes later he called me in a panic, when the sirens went off. About 45 minutes later he was pickin up debris on his 5 acres. It missed his house, but he had a mailbox on the post in his front yard full of mail from a Tuscaloosa address, 30 miles south of him. 

Every since then he calls me and asks what the weathers gonna do.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Every since then he calls me and asks what the weathers gonna do.



I have people calling me asking"hey what do your friends on woodys think it's gonna do?"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's the screen shot I took when I first saw it on my radar software. The light blue concentric circles to the NE of the cell are my bnl's house. You can see why I lit up his phone.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the screen shot I took when I first saw it on my radar software. The light blue concentric circles to the NE of the cell are my bnl's house. You can see why I lit up his phone.
> 
> View attachment 769228



I remember that exact post. I was sitting in my office chair at Maxie Mart watching the live feed and refreshing woodies every 14 seconds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Robbie101 said:


> I remember that exact post. I was sitting in my office chair at Maxie Mart watching the live feed and refreshing woodies every 14 seconds.


Yep, and this is how close it came to his house. That's his name in blue in the middle of the circles.

OK enough about the fun weather, now back to the boring winter weather forecast stuff.


----------



## DDD (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking at the NAM and the GFS and simulated radar, this is going to be a quick hit.  

To me this system has all the potential in the world to turn into the cold air chasing the moisture out.  But the GFS and NAM will not let go of the brief change over to snow and freezing rain.

The flash freezing that keeps getting tossed around is basically moisture that does not have time to be evaporated and it freezes.

Miguel, we've never seen it, but quite frankly I've never seen temps dropping like this to that extreme.  So we may get to see something that we may not see again for a long time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

DDD said:


> Looking at the NAM and the GFS and simulated radar, this is going to be a quick hit.
> 
> To me this system has all the potential in the world to turn into the cold air chasing the moisture out.  But the GFS and NAM will not let go of the brief change over to snow and freezing rain.
> 
> ...


Or at least until the 17th..........


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 4, 2014)

DDD said:


> Looking at the NAM and the GFS and simulated radar, this is going to be a quick hit.
> 
> To me this system has all the potential in the world to turn into the cold air chasing the moisture out.  But the GFS and NAM will not let go of the brief change over to snow and freezing rain.
> 
> ...



Most people in north Georgia have not felt this kind of cold, if they did, it's been quite a while. -28 is what it will feel like in Ellijay Tuesday at 6 AM. -11 in Atlanta, -12 in Rome, -17 in Gainesville, even -8 in Eatonton which is approaching central Georgia! Bundle up if their is school, which the might cancel. I have never see this kind of drop in winter either. Have been told about big drops in the spring and early summer. This was just posted a while ago


----------



## todd03blown (Jan 4, 2014)

What is the timing of the rain coming in tomorrow? Wonder if it will stay colder as it did today? Called for 44 to be the high but never got above 35 at my place. Tomorrow supposed to be around 50.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like we will be good to go in south Houston county.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 4, 2014)

It figures the year I start an outside job, it's the rainiest/coldest year. lol. I'm hoping for snow!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like the moisture will miss me, I live about 5 miles from I-85 and about 8 miles from the SC line.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm all in.......it......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Who blew up the stinkin page??? Where's that Polar Bear Mod? Fix this stuff...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Sometimes you have to look at the neighboring states to get a clearer picture of exactly what your looking at, just like looking at neighboring counties during STS weather.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2014)

36 and raining here at work in cumming.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> 36 and raining here at work in cumming.




42 here in Bleckley and raining on and off. Watching a food plot trying for a late season buck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Dutch said:


> 42 here in Bleckley and raining on and off. Watching a food plot trying for a late season buck.


Good luck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Now it's watch and wait time. 
I have a bad feeling that T Hunters wedge is going to work against us this time in so much as the precip is concerned.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2014)

What's all hype about? Did I miss something?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What's all hype about? Did I miss something?


Get back up in your lawn chair and hush it fido.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get back up in your lawn chair and hush it fido.



You're a meanie…….


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bust


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You're a meanie…….


You pickin on me again? STAWKER!!! 


panfried0419 said:


> Bust


It ain't got here yet idjit...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You pickin on me again? STAWKER!!!
> 
> It ain't got here yet idjit...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


That was harsh.........


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel if I live in Canton do you think the system will bring more freezing rain than snow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Miguel if I live in Canton do you think the system will bring more freezing rain than snow?


Honestly, I have no idea. Timing is everything and how fast the cold over rides the moisture is a key factor in this event. What is working against you folks in the NW (if you'll look at the radar screen shot I put up a couple of post ago) that moisture you currently see over Ga. is warm moist air being brought in by a couple of low level highs parked over NE Ga and SC. Warm moist air being pumped into NW ga, up against over riding cold air is a recipe for ice. We'll just have to see if these highs stay in place while the front and cold approaches. The pro mets could have very well grossly underestimated just how nasty this will get for NW Ga folks, then again, they could have nailed it dead to rights. 

Like I said, it's time to sit and watch it move in now. If no one is prepared by now, shame on them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2014)

Home stays ready year around, and my lodge will be completely weather ready in just a little while. 

Thanks Hugh and DDD. Us down here are watchin` and waitin`.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Home stays ready year around, and my lodge will be completely weather ready in just a little while.
> 
> Thanks Hugh and DDD. Us down here are watchin` and waitin`.


I didn't see a place in that Tipi for a satellite dish and a flat panel TV, or a laptop........

By the way, here in the 30656 it's a bone chilling 34° with a 3 mph breeze dead out of the north and a light fog. A couple of degrees south of that and we've got freezing fog, and yes I have seen that before. If that sets up we'll never see the high temp forecast for today due to the convective cooling effect under the clouds. Interesting weather to observe today and tonight for sure. Tomorrows gonna be just plain nasty, any way you cut it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't see a place in that Tipi for a satellite dish and a flat panel TV, or a laptop........




All excess space is devoted to good cured firewood!  

I`m headed back out there within the hour.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's the Winder forecast as it stands right now.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the Winder forecast as it stands right now.
> 
> View attachment 769269



I'm in Dawsonville and I just don't see it happening.  I expect to be leaving for work tomorrow morning at 5:45 am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I'm in Dawsonville and I just don't see it happening.  I expect to be leaving for work tomorrow morning at 5:45 am.


You're such a kidder...
Here's the Canton/Cherokee forecast, the closest I can get to a Dawsonville forecast.
Besides folks, keep in mind that the precip isn't the killer, the Monday night/Tuesday low temps are, the precip just compounds the problem.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2014)

Pappy is a non believer. I on the other have my lil huntin truck all gased up and ready to go for Monday A.M.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the Winder forecast as it stands right now.
> 
> View attachment 769269



I HATE cold, winter weather. Will be so glad when spring gets here and I can try out my new wicked weather rooftop chair


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I HATE cold, winter weather. Will be so glad when spring gets here and I can try out my new wicked weather rooftop chair


I was just talkin to a buddy about this trend continuing through the spring and what it would mean for us. You might wanna rethink that sentiment, especially being in the business your in.


----------



## cjones (Jan 5, 2014)

My wife and mom were talking about driving up to NW Alabama to visit family tomorrow.  Maybe I should tell them to hold off on that trip for a few days...


----------



## Resica (Jan 5, 2014)

20 degrees and raining lightly here.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 5, 2014)

I expect a bust......


----------



## Crickett (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it really gonna get up to 50* today? I just don't see that happening!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 5, 2014)

I just read where David Chandley said to focus on possible icing,brutal cold and wind rather than snow.......Like Miggy been sayin


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 5, 2014)

Well it was 41 when I got up and it's 44 now...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2014)

Resica said:


> 20 degrees and raining lightly here.


----------



## Spanky916 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel did you see my message about breakfast on Robbie's fb page? Looks like I'm headin' to Monroe in the morning.


----------



## CharlesH (Jan 5, 2014)

Only 37 in Dallas. I just don't think it'll make it to 48 today.


----------



## Resica (Jan 5, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>



Up to 25, still raining.


----------



## keithsto (Jan 5, 2014)

Driving around this morning noticing a lot of folks scrambling to get firewood. Problem is, most of what they are getting is green unseasoned wood. Good luck getting that to burn and put out any significant heat.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 5, 2014)

Add it to a hot fire and it'll be warmer than snowballs....


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounds like this could turn to a ice thing way to quickly instead of snow  yuck



NOW TO THE WINTER WEATHER THREAT. CHANGES SEEN IN THE MODELS HAVE
BEEN SUBTLE BUT SIGNIFICANT WITH -10C SNOW GROWTH ZONE DRYING OUT
VERY QUICKLY AS BACK END OF PRECIP MOVES THROUGH. SURFACE PROFILE
CERTAINLY SUPPORTS AND CHANGEOVER TO FREEZING PRECIPITATION BUT
NOT SURE NOW IT IS GOING TO BE AS MUCH SNOW AS IT IS FREEZING RAIN
OR DRIZZLE. COMBINE THAT WITH THE FACT THAT WITH THE RAPID
TEMPERATURE DROP OFF WE COULD BE SEEING RESIDUAL WET ROADS FREEZE
ANYWAY...AND THIS COULD BE A SETUP FOR A SIGNIFICANT TRAVEL HAZARD
MONDAY MORNING. WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR BLACK ICE ALSO COMES STRONG
WINDS WITH FRONTAL PASSAGE MAKING TRAVEL EVEN MORE DIFFICULT WITH
20 TO 25 MPH WINDS WITH HIGHER GUSTS. THIS ALL POINTS TO EXCEEDING
LOCAL IMPACT BASED THRESHOLDS FOR A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY AND
WILL ISSUE ONE FOR WEST CENTRAL AND NORTHWEST GEORGIA WITH EXACT
DETAILS TO BE WORKED OUT. STILL COULD BE THAT A WARNING IS NEEDED
FOR A SMALL GROUP OF COUNTIES IN EXTREME NW TIER DESPITE MY DROP
IN ANTICIPATED SNOWFALL TOTALS TO LESS THAN 2 INCHES. THIS WOULD
BE IF MODELS COME INTO BETTER AGREEMENT LATER TODAY ON A
COMBINATION FREEZING RAIN/ACCUMULATING SNOW SCENARIO THAT WOULD
WOULD REQUIRE MORE THAN AN ADVISORY.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 5, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Add it to a hot fire and it'll be warmer than snowballs....


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't get too lost on what the NWS has to say.  Yesterday they were leaving 3" of snow on the table now they say no snow.  3" might have been a little too much but saying nothing is going to happen I think is dangerous on their part.

Pulled from another website, here is a short range simulated radar shot that does pretty well inside of 12-18 hours.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2014)

This thread has gone over the allotted 1000 posts mandated by the forum. However, in light of the coming inclement weather, it can continue until weather has passed. 
Please start a new thread once the current situation improves.
Thanks, Robert


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> This thread has gone over the allotted 1000 posts mandated by the forum. However, in light of the coming inclement weather, it can continue until weather has passed.
> Please start a new thread once the current situation improves.
> Thanks, Robert



I have no problem inking a new one if you like.  

You tell me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2014)

DDD said:


> I have no problem inking a new one if you like.
> 
> You tell me!



Your option, DDD.


----------



## DDD (Jan 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Your option, DDD.



Lock her up!


----------

